# 2021 Random Chat



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Dave S

I am feeling very positive about this year - a year we can change many things and learn from last year.
Looking forward to Covid being under control, more access to see people, shops opening and the economy growing post Covid and Brexit.

Lets face it, 2020 was a year that really showed us how vulnerable we really are and we can go forward now with this new experience and make any adjustments or changes to our life styles that we need to, to ensure we all stay healthy and happy. That is my hope anyway.

So, as the new year starts I hope that for you all, we will still be "speaking" in 12 months time and having the occasional argument, sharing good and bad times, jokes, pictures etc.

Good luck and best wishes to you all.


----------



## MollySmith

My hope is that we look back at 2020 and see how nature provided us with comfort. That we remember the fish returning to the canals of Venice, the goats in Llandudno and the clean air of lockdown and apply that to how we live the rest of our lives because the hero of the pandemic has been our beautiful planet and we all need to understand we are our environment and owe it. That we look at how we shop, eat, travel and live and do a lot better.


----------



## catz4m8z

This is very random but....
just checked out my browsing history on Amazon,

its all chocolate, dog toys and alcohol!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## JANICE199

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 459137


*A few of the good things about being/getting older. Oh how my ideas/thoughts and attitude has changed over the year. Happy new year. *


----------



## Dave S

tabelmabel said:


> My goodness what an episode of 24hrs in police custody that was!! Part 2 tomorrow. There are some very odd people in this world.


I have been following these programs as they are filmed quite locally. 
It is a bit un-nerving the lengths some people will go to. 
That woman last night was really a bad actress always craving attention and sympathy.

Feel sorry for her ex husbands and the latest boyfriend.


----------



## tabelmabel

That's brilliant @Dave S - you moved my quote to random chat

I tend to chat randomly in all threads!

Yes, part 2 of that is on tonight. Really gripping. She is a very dangerous woman. The 2nd husband that had done jail time whilst she got off scot free, that was shocking.

There was another fascinating crime one on beeb 1 last night - later on. About a woman in Alaska facing 99 yrs in jail for murdering her newborn baby. Except it looks like she didnt. It is all pointing to her partner. That is a 4 parter i think with part 2 tonight i think.


----------



## Dave S

I wonder what it is about us humans that we can be so fascinated by this sort of thing.

Bit worrying sometimes.


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 459137


Are you trying to wind us up with this talk of 'going out'!!??


----------



## Lurcherlad

MilleD said:


> Are you trying to wind us up with this talk of 'going out'!!??


That was pre Lockdown 2 - though just out, not out out ...


----------



## kimthecat

I feel for the school children and older people home alone. Lockdown wont make much difference to me . In a way, its harder than summer this time because you could do gardening and sit in the garden for sunshine , lighter days . Winter dark and dreary but I must admit Im not so keen to go out for a walk in the freezing cold , staying in and watching telly seems a better alternative!


----------



## MilleD

Lurcherlad said:


> That was pre Lockdown 2 - though just out, not out out ...
> 
> View attachment 459406


----------



## MilleD

kimthecat said:


> I feel for the school children and older people home alone. Lockdown wont make mush difference to me . In a way, its harder than summer this time because you could do gardening and sit in the garden for sunshine , lighter days . Winter dark and dreary but I must admit Im not so keen to go out for a walk in the freezing cold , staying in and watching telly seems a better alternative!


I need to get out and do some exercise but it's still treacherous underfoot here. And me being a clumsy cow, I really don't want to end up in A&E....


----------



## kimthecat

MilleD said:


> I need to get out and do some exercise but it's still treacherous underfoot here. And me being a clumsy cow, I really don't want to end up in A&E....


Take care! I have an exercise bike but I tend to hang my clothes on it. I used to do Jane Fonda, Going for the burn when I was younger. I wouldn't be able to get the leotard over my leg now . :Hilarious


----------



## margy

That's what exercise bikes are for isn't it?
I hung my clothes on mine too!


----------



## lullabydream

margy said:


> That's what exercise bikes are for isn't it?
> I hung my clothes on mine too!


Youngest son does the same with his!


----------



## kimthecat

@margy @lullabydream :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

Well there does seem to be a consensus on what exercise bikes are for


----------



## daveos

Im going to start by not flying anymore I was never a good flyer anyway and we need to cut down on travel time to save the environment give the natural world a break look how it started to recover in march April last year nice to have clean air.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Take care! *I have an exercise bike but I tend to hang my clothes on it.* I used to do Jane Fonda, Going for the burn when I was younger. I wouldn't be able to get the leotard over my leg now . :Hilarious





margy said:


> That's what exercise bikes are for isn't it?
> I* hung my clothes on mine too*!


Funny that, years ago when I had mine, i used for the same thing


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mods: please remove if not allowed


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad

Did anyone hear and feel the sonic boom over Essex today?

Apparently, it was from a Typhoon jet flying over from Cambridge.


----------



## Michael Frick

Hoping for a fruitful and peaceful year. Let's think positive so we can also attract positive.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Siskin

Went to the hospital in Birmingham today for 3 monthly check up and chest X-ray. Happily the X-ray is clear and all remains ok


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Went to the hospital in Birmingham today for 3 monthly check up and chest X-ray. Happily the X-ray is clear and all remains ok


----------



## lullabydream

Great news @Siskin


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Went to the hospital in Birmingham today for 3 monthly check up and chest X-ray. Happily the X-ray is clear and all remains ok


Brilliant news!


----------



## Siskin

Very relieved too


----------



## tabelmabel

I _love_ winnie the pooh! Nice to see on this thread

Successfully got my car warmed up yesterday and then just used it to drive to sains which is about 40 seconds drive, lol

It took _ages to _warm. I had to keep it running in the sains car park and then i did take it round the bottom end of town along the by pass which got it up to 40mph. Finally, the temp needle did move up off the bottom.

It felt a bit ropey as expected. It has not moved since early december. The fabric on the doors inside had gone mouldy but that wiped off ok.

And it started raining inside the car as i was driving!! It was so heavily condensated inside that huge drops of water started dropping off all over the front dash and radio.

Anyway. Im happy it is able to be driven.

And then today, OH had to go to hospital but chose to take his own car. I did point out it was a missed opportunity to give mine a good run on the motorway but he says he doesnt trust mine not to break down:Hilarious

I have faith in it.

After the 1st lockdown, it was in a terrible state as next door's tree had dropped a lot of stucky stuff all over the bonnet. Took me hours and hours to shift it. It looked good in the end but it has spent all this year and most of last looking a bit shed like. I love it too! My car knows it's loved. I'm sure she does. I call her Sharon. She is a vw sharan so it suits her fine.


----------



## SbanR

tabelmabel said:


> I _love_ winnie the pooh! Nice to see on this thread
> 
> Successfully got my car warmed up yesterday and then just used it to drive to sains which is about 40 seconds drive, lol
> 
> It took _ages to _warm. I had to keep it running in the sains car park and then i did take it round the bottom end of town along the by pass which got it up to 40mph. Finally, the temp needle did move up off the bottom.
> 
> It felt a bit ropey as expected. It has not moved since early december. The fabric on the doors inside had gone mouldy but that wiped off ok.
> 
> And it started raining inside the car as i was driving!! It was so heavily condensated inside that huge drops of water started dropping off all over the front dash and radio.
> 
> Anyway. Im happy it is able to be driven.
> 
> And then today, OH had to go to hospital but chose to take his own car. I did point out it was a missed opportunity to give mine a good run on the motorway but he says he doesnt trust mine not to break down:Hilarious
> 
> I have faith in it.
> 
> After the 1st lockdown, it was in a terrible state as next door's tree had dropped a lot of stucky stuff all over the bonnet. Took me hours and hours to shift it. It looked good in the end but it has spent all this year and most of last looking a bit shed like. I love it too! My car knows it's loved. I'm sure she does. I call her Sharon. She is a vw sharan so it suits her fine.


When I used to drive, my mechanic told me a cold engine warms up more quickly if you start it and drive off Slowly. This circulates the warm air more efficiently than running the engine while stationary.


----------



## tabelmabel

Thanks @SbanR - the problem is with this lockdown i have nowhere legal to go that is sufficiently far to warm up the engine. I decided that driving around purely for the purpose of warming the car up was not within the valid reasons. So, i came up with the idea of warming it first and then drive to my local shop to get some essentials would be ok.

Had i set off straight away, my engine still would have been stone cold when i reached the shop. It is a big engine. It really needs to go a good 5 or 6 miles before it reaches its optimum temperature. A major problem with this stay at home law.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pah! Take that Ocado. I might not be able to get a delivery slot - but I'm ready for weeks without a food delivery 

Yes, there is a cereal addict in our house - and it's not me or Oscar! Spares on the floor plus a shelf full!


----------



## tabelmabel

My word, those are tidy cupboards @Mrs Funkin ! The top and bottom shelves looks very much like the kind of stuff i buy but there is only porridge and weetabix at mine. That is a _lot _of cereal!

It is quite amazing how many dishes can be made out of a few basic ingredients. I always keep tinned tuna and tinned mackeral (if that is what that is!) in stock too. And campbells tomato soup. These kinds of foods go a _long _way


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Did anyone hear and feel the sonic boom over Essex today?
> 
> Apparently, it was from a Typhoon jet flying over from Cambridge.
> 
> View attachment 459966


I didn't hear it where I'am in Essex but it was all over Twitter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's one of my favourite things about our house, the larder cupboard. The previous owners re-modelled the kitchen a couple of years before and the lady had to argue to keep the larder. I'm so glad she did. It allows me to know exactly what I've got. Plus I do love orderly cupboards @tabelmabel


----------



## ebonycat

Siskin said:


> Went to the hospital in Birmingham today for 3 monthly check up and chest X-ray. Happily the X-ray is clear and all remains ok


Yay so happy for you


----------



## Ringypie

Siskin said:


> Went to the hospital in Birmingham today for 3 monthly check up and chest X-ray. Happily the X-ray is clear and all remains ok


That's great news!!


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's one of my favourite things about our house, the larder cupboard. The previous owners re-modelled the kitchen a couple of years before and the lady had to argue to keep the larder. I'm so glad she did. It allows me to know exactly what I've got. Plus I do love orderly cupboards @tabelmabel


Lovely tidy cupboards.
I do love a tidy food cupboard.

But my word that's a LOT of cereal  :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

Mrs Funkin said:


> Plus I do love orderly cupboards @tabelmabel


Oh i do too but i can't keep anything in good order! Mine are all higgledy piggledy - but that does have its benefits when i find things i had forgotton about. I'm just a very untidy person but i wish i were tidy. I do like the look of tidy things i must say!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @ebonycat husband eats cereal a minimum of twice a day, sometimes three times. It's why we also drink four pints of milk a day...I need a cow really, that would be cheaper


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Maybe tomorrow’s cupboard photos could be the utility cat food cupboards...that’s always good for a laugh!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @ebonycat husband eats cereal a minimum of twice a day, sometimes three times. It's why we also drink four pints of milk a day...I need a cow really, that would be cheaper


That sounds a bit like me . I have mine for breakfast and an evening snack before bed . Though I only go through about 400ml of milk a day


----------



## Siskin

Good grief. A pint of milk lasts me a week, only have a bit in tea


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @ebonycat husband eats cereal a minimum of twice a day, sometimes three times. It's why we also drink four pints of milk a day...I need a cow really, that would be cheaper


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Maybe tomorrow's cupboard photos could be the utility cat food cupboards...that's always good for a laugh!


Oh my   
I have more cat food then human food!!!
I store cat food in two places, in a fairly big gap between my washing machine & the freezer & in the under stairs cupboard.
I have attempted to tidy it up, lots of times.
It's a lot better than it used to be.
I delivered a lot of food a few months back to my local pets @ home store as they have a big collection bin for unwanted cat & dog food & they deliver it to the local cats & dogs homes.

In the past I think I seriously needed help with my addition to buying cat food...... but in my defence I have two cats that are very, very fussy & I was always trying to get them to eat better food....... I've given up trying now :Bawling:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> Good grief. A pint of milk lasts me a week, only have a bit in tea


No bedtime cocoa @Siskin ?! I always have a late night cocoa

We get our milk delivered but milk consumption in our house is very erratic and it's difficult to get the order right. When milk is low, everyone seems to want more. And when there's plenty, no one wants any!

I had serious milk cravings when pregnant with all of mine - but especially my youngest. I used to down 6 pints every 24hrs! It had to be ice cold too. I'd part freeze it so it had mini bits of ice right through and then just glug glass full after glassful. Never ate much at all with her once I was about 6 months pg. 2 weetabix in the morning and then just icy milk.

They should have strong bones anyway!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> No bedtime cocoa @Siskin ?! I always have a late night cocoa
> 
> We get our milk delivered but milk consumption in our house is very erratic and it's difficult to get the order right. When milk is low, everyone seems to want more. And when there's plenty, no one wants any!
> 
> I had serious milk cravings when pregnant with all of mine - but especially my youngest. I used to down 6 pints every 24hrs! It had to be ice cold too. I'd part freeze it so it had mini bits of ice right through and then just glug glass full after glassful. Never ate much at all with her once I was about 6 months pg. 2 weetabix in the morning and then just icy milk.
> 
> They should have strong bones anyway!


No cocoa, I have enough trouble getting up in the night to wee without adding any more liquid:Hilarious

I don't like milk to drink, only have it in tea as I can't quite take it black. When I drank coffee I had it black. I was put off milk in the days when every school aged child had a third of a pint of milk each day. The crate was put by a radiator all morning in the winter so that it was warm. It tasted horrible, tepid and beginning to go off. However do like yoghurts, cheese and ice cream, but not cream


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> No cocoa, I have enough trouble getting up in the night to wee without adding any more liquid:Hilarious
> 
> I don't like milk to drink, only have it in tea as I can't quite take it black. When I drank coffee I had it black. I was put off milk in the days when every school aged child had a third of a pint of milk each day. The crate was put by a radiator all morning in the winter so that it was warm. It tasted horrible, tepid and beginning to go off. However do like yoghurts, cheese and ice cream, but not cream


We had our milk at school like that in little glass bottles with a straw. I was Milk Monitor for a while and had to pierce the foil lids with a pencil to fit the straw then hand them out. Very hygienic! 

We kept the cream off the top of a batch one time and made cottage cheese - it was actually quite yummy I remember.

The "good old days"


----------



## Summercat

I like milk but try not to drink too much and buy organic. For plain milk, full fat but icy cold is perfect. 
I usually make cocoa in the winter from time to time. It is nice to curl up with the cats, a good book and cup of cocoa.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah see @Siskin I think that's why I do like milk so much, the little bottles with the little blue straw. In the summer it went into the Giant Fridge and was icy cold and in the winter it was made into ovaltine by the school cook  It was a very small school. Every night in bed I have a glass of milk in a glass from the freezer unless it's freezing weather when I have ovaltine.

@ebonycat as we know I also I have a cat food buying addiction, also caused by an extreme fusspot! I have so much in the store at the back of the garage too...husband has even put a shelf up for it.


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> I was put off milk in the days when every school aged child had a third of a pint of milk each day.


Yuk! School milk i remember it well! Horrid, i agree. We were forced to finish it all too. The only way we could stomach it was by having 'milk races' and just get it down asap without it even touching the sides.

But that's not the same as milk in warm bedtime drinks. We had that green top, unpasteurised milk at home. Full fat. Loved it then, couldnt stomach it now.

I prefer skimmed. Hate full fat, can manage semi skimmed but skimmed is my favourite. It doesnt make a lovely thick skin on top like the full fat though.

I like a latte too, in a cafe. But in tea i only take a spot. Milky tea is just the worst.
My kids all love milk. I only had milk or water for them to drink when they were growing up. Still do. I dont tend to buy juice as it is so expensive, though my daughter has the tropicana for school packed lunches, when she is at school.


----------



## tabelmabel

Mrs Funkin said:


> In the summer it went into the Giant Fridge and was icy cold and in the winter it was made into ovaltine by the school cook  It was a very small school.


Oooh! Lucky you! Ours was left in crates under the sink in the classroom. I think every classroom had a large sink where all the paint trays were cleaned. Room temp and horrid!

Remember the blue straws though.

We had all the bedtime drinks at home - ovaltine, bornvita, drinking choc, horlicks.

I loved bornevita straight from the tin, dry. Yummy crunchy granules!

Now i stick to cocoa, no sugar. I dont like sweet drinks at all now so i dont think i would like the others now.


----------



## Siskin

I had to get my mum to write a letter to excuse me from morning milk as I got into trouble when it was spotted I was giving it to friends for them to drink. Got this long lecture how it was good for me and that I was going to get all manner of things if I didn’t drink it. Wailing that I hated the taste of milk didn't cut the mustard.

My weekly pint of milk is skimmed so it hardly tastes of milk as far as I’m concerned. 

We used to have a farmer next door with a milking herd of Jersey cows and had skimmed milk from him almost fresh from the cow. Even that managed to have an inch of cream on top. Everyone else in the family loved it and were very disappointed when he had to give up the milk.


----------



## Ringypie

I lost nearly a stone part way through my chemo and was told to up my calorie intake so full fat milk, butter not spread etc. It was lovely - apart from in tea! I did enjoy my cereal with creamy milk but I’m so used to tea with semi skimmed that was a bit odd.
I’ve put the weight back on now so having to be good again but now I have my taste back I’m getting through an awful lot of tea. Nothing like a nice cuppa!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Ringypie said:


> I lost nearly a stone part way through my chemo and was told to up my calorie intake so full fat milk, butter not spread etc. It was lovely - apart from in tea! I did enjoy my cereal with creamy milk but I'm so used to tea with semi skimmed that was a bit odd.
> I've put the weight back on now so having to be good again but now I have my taste back I'm getting through an awful lot of tea. Nothing like a nice cuppa!


I'm so happy your doing so well, but a cup of tea my worsted nightmare:Yuck


----------



## Ringypie

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm so happy your doing so well, but a cup of tea my worsted nightmare:Yuck


Noooo!!! Nothing compares to a cup of tea! It's like a hug in a mug!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Ringypie said:


> Noooo!!! Nothing compares to a cup of tea! It's like a hug in a mug!


The thought makes me cringe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just for fun here are Oscar's food cupboards. We will ignore the spares in the garage store 
























Heh. I'm a hopeless case  Bear in mind over 200 pouches went to the cat rescue recently too. If I could just have one cupboard as I knew he'd eat what I had that would be better...but it won't happen, so the utility is now the cat food room. Another cupboard is full of medications etc., too.


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just for fun here are Oscar's food cupboards. We will ignore the spares in the garage store
> 
> View attachment 460008
> View attachment 460009
> View attachment 460010
> 
> 
> Heh. I'm a hopeless case  Bear in mind over 200 pouches went to the cat rescue recently too. If I could just have one cupboard as I knew he'd eat what I had that would be better...but it won't happen, so the utility is now the cat food room. Another cupboard is full of medications etc., too.


Wow, he does the ironing as well? How amazing

Lovely store cupboard


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes @Siskin he's well trained 

Ahem. Well trained in getting his slaves to do his bidding....


----------



## ebonycat

Oh gosh I remember the little glass bottles milk at school, with the little blue straws, By the time we were given it at break time it was all warm :Yuck

I do like milk but I don't drink a lot of it, I do prefer oat or soya milk.
I do like a cup of milky coffee in the morning.
@Ringypie I'm not really a lover of tea, has to be either Yorkshire bedtime tea or twinings everyday tea. But I agree with you completely, a cup of tea when you aren't feeling well tastes sooo good, it is like a big hug & makes you feel so much better.


----------



## ebonycat

Summercat said:


> I like milk but try not to drink too much and buy organic. For plain milk, full fat but icy cold is perfect.
> I usually make cocoa in the winter from time to time. It is nice to curl up with the cats, a good book and cup of cocoa.


Oh I LOVE to do this sometimes as well, only in winter though.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just for fun here are Oscar's food cupboards. We will ignore the spares in the garage store
> 
> View attachment 460008
> View attachment 460009
> View attachment 460010
> 
> 
> Heh. I'm a hopeless case  Bear in mind over 200 pouches went to the cat rescue recently too. If I could just have one cupboard as I knew he'd eat what I had that would be better...but it won't happen, so the utility is now the cat food room. Another cupboard is full of medications etc., too.


I am so envious of all your storage!! And how neat you manage to keep it all!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are very lucky @Ringypie  We spent 17 years in a two bedroom terrace in London, so moving here with so much space was like a whole new world. There is currently talk of changing the purpose of our smallest bedroom too, into "my" room for sewing/crafts. We've only used it as a bedroom three times in over six years (it's got single stacker beds in there currently) and it was husband's idea, so I am looking at ideas for it.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Primary school in the early 90s had cartons of milk with little straws glued on the front. I dont know how, because you'd have thought they'd learned to cool them, but ours was warm too! I didnt mind it really though.....


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> We had our milk at school like that in little glass bottles with a straw. I was Milk Monitor for a while and had to pierce the foil lids with a pencil to fit the straw then hand them out. Very hygienic!
> 
> We kept the cream off the top of a batch one time and made cottage cheese - it was actually quite yummy I remember.
> 
> The "good old days"


my mum used to give us 'top of the milk' with tinned fruit. When my dad was working late shift, she'd give us that, bread and jam and piece of cake! I think the milk was the only nutrition!

I can't abide milk now. Black tea or herbal teas.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That reminds me of Sunday teatime, Molly. Tinned pears and evaporated milk, with bread and butter and sometimes pork pie. Mmmmmm. I still love all those things.

After the milk and ovaltine talk, I’m currently in bed with a giant mug of ovaltine. Delicious.


----------



## SusieRainbow

@Mrs Funkin 
Slight change of topic but I just ordered this for my daughter. I think you need one.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/DONT-MESS-...=I'm+a+midwife+notebook&qid=1610576240&sr=8-3


----------



## tabelmabel

Yes we had tinned fruit and evaporated milk too. But not pears i dont think. Peaches or fruit cocktail. My brother and I used to fight over the cherries in fruit cocktail - i still love those now but none of my kids will even try them.

My mum used to just pierce tins of evap milk on opposite sides and pour from the can.

Not keen on evaporated milk now but i still love condensed milk.


Will be making my cocoa soon


----------



## Siskin

My husband appears to have been raised on evap milk, I can’t even bear the smell of it. He has it in his carefully made coffees


----------



## tabelmabel

SusieRainbow said:


> Slight change of topic


That's not like you to be changing topics @SusieRainbow - that's my speciality! You're very good at getting things back on track. Or locking the thread:Hilarious

This random chat thread is brilliant


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @SusieRainbow  that's cool (and oh so true!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Siskin said:


> My husband appears to have been raised on evap milk, I can't even bear the smell of it. He has it in his carefully made coffees


I bet in the olden days it was Camp coffee with evap. That was a special treat!


----------



## Siskin

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet in the olden days it was Camp coffee with evap. That was a special treat!


Even bigger yuck from me:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

tabelmabel said:


> Yes we had tinned fruit and evaporated milk too. But not pears i dont think. Peaches or fruit cocktail. My brother and I used to fight over the cherries in fruit cocktail - i still love those now but none of my kids will even try them.
> 
> My mum used to just pierce tins of evap milk on opposite sides and pour from the can.
> 
> Not keen on evaporated milk now but i still love condensed milk.
> 
> Will be making my cocoa soon


ooooh the cherries, I used to love a cocktail cherry (stolen from my auntie's babycham!).

My culinary goal (speaking of cherries) for the past two years has been to make a Black Forest gateau...I might try to actually do it this year, as I failed in 2019 and 2020.


----------



## tabelmabel

Siskin said:


> He has it in his carefully made coffees


Oh no! That doesnt sound good at all!

I grew up near Manchester where sterilised milk was (and probably still is) very popular. It was delivered to the doorsteps in narrow, long necked bottles with metal tops. Lasted ages but tasted terrible!

My friend had that - it was the only milk they had. Bit like UHT. Come to think of it, it probably was UHT


----------



## Siskin

UHT in tea is just awful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@tabelmabel slightly different processes, sterilisation is a lower temp for longer (and "in container"), UHT higher temp for a few seconds, continuous flow. Good old google, eh?

Both taste blinking awful IMO


----------



## tabelmabel

Mrs Funkin said:


> Both taste blinking awful IMO


Agreed!


----------



## tabelmabel

These are the bottles i remember. Or dont remember. I thought they were narrower with taller necks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had tall thin bottles containing *VOM* goats milk as apparently it was better for my eczema than cows milk, been to this day I don’t eat goats cheese if I have the choice. 

Right, time for bed with my gammy, COVID vaccinated arm. I hope tomorrow night I can lie on that side.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh i hope you sleep well @Mrs Funkin - night night x


----------



## rona

I found one of the small school milk bottles one day on a walk in the local wood. It now sits on my kitchen windowsill full of cuttings I'm trying to root


----------



## Lurcherlad

tabelmabel said:


> These are the bottles i remember. Or dont remember. I thought they were narrower with taller necks.
> 
> View attachment 460060


I think they varied by dairy/area.

I remember longer necked bottles for sterilised milk at a friend's.

We only had silver top, changing to the blue checkered homogenised later on.

It would be good to see the return of glass bottles again and have a choice at least - I'd choose glass, as I think they are infinitely recyclable and must be better than plastic, surely.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> I think they varied by dairy/area.
> 
> I remember longer necked bottles for sterilised milk at a friend's
> 
> We only had silver top, changing to the blue checkered homogenised later on.
> 
> It would be good to see the return of glass bottles again and have a choice at least - I'd choose glass, as I think they are infinitely recyclable and must be better than plastic, surely.


We still have glass bottles from the milkman


----------



## Summercat

@Lurcherlad 
The paper type milk cartons are not too bad but I agree about phasing out plastic. Some smaller dairy's in the US, I have noticed are going back to glass bottles and have a policy where if you return the bottle to the shop for reuse, you get a small discount.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Summercat said:


> @Lurcherlad
> The paper type milk cartons are not too bad but I agree about phasing out plastic. Some smaller dairy's in the US, I have noticed are going back to glass bottles and have a policy where if you return the bottle to the shop for reuse, you get a small discount.


I have oat milk in cartons which our Council have recently removed from their recycling list.

Same with juice cartons.

So annoying.


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> It would be good to see the return of glass bottles again and have a choice at least - I'd choose glass, as I think they are infinitely recyclable and must be better than plastic, surely.


If you can get milk delivery in your area, you might be able to get the glass. We can.

I did have them for a short while but they just do the 1 pint bottles and worked out too expensive for us so i switched to the 2 litre plastic ones.

The option might be there though if it is something you can afford


----------



## tabelmabel

Lurcherlad said:


> We only had silver top, changing to the blue checkered homogenised later on.


I grew up on green top! I wonder if you can still get that? Straight from the cow, unpasterurised.

It said something like ' from a brucellosis tested herd' on the side, formed in the glass. I didnt have a clue what brucellosis meant then but it was a word in my child vocabulary as i saw it every day!

Thick cream on top. I couldnt stomach that now:Vomit

Never heard of anyone having any prob with the green top so it must have been ok for smale scale delivery maybe.


----------



## SbanR

tabelmabel said:


> I grew up on green top! I wonder if you can still get that? Straight from the cow, unpasterurised.


Pre-Covid I know there was a small dairy in Leics that supplied it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There are quite a few dairies that do raw milk. I’d love to use a milkman but we get through about 30 pints per week, which is super expensive via a milkie. Our elderly over the road neighbour has a milkie - but he delivers it at 1am! Madness.


----------



## SusieRainbow

We have a milk man, he also delivers washing up liquid, hand soap and laundry liquid in returnable glass bottles.


----------



## tabelmabel

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our elderly over the road neighbour has a milkie - but he delivers it at 1am! Madness.


Same here - our milk comes about 1 in the morning too.

Brucellosis _accredited_ herd it said on our milk at home. That just came to me as i was out with the dogs!

And it is 4 litre plastic bottles we get from the milkman. It is expensive compared to supermarket but soooooooo handy! Especially during the first lockdown. They do eggs, orange juice too.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> These are the bottles i remember. Or dont remember. I thought they were narrower with taller necks.
> 
> View attachment 460060


Tall bottles with thin necks were sterilized milk and short stubbing bottles were pasteurized milk.


----------



## ebonycat

My mum has a milkman, he delivers all over our local area.
He sells raw milk from a local dairy farmer.
He also sells fresh fruit juice, eggs, bread, cream, locally produced cheese, milkshakes.

He delivers at around 3/ 4am.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck, I'd be done for if the milkie delivered cheese too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

On a topic shift, just saw a trailer for the new series of Will & Grace....do I risk it? I really enjoyed the original.


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> On a topic shift, just saw a trailer for the new series of Will & Grace....do I risk it? I really enjoyed the original.


Hmmm I'm not sure.....
I loved the original, I had the box set for years but I don't think I'd risk watching the new series.
Not that I can (I don't have a tv anymore), I could watch it online.
But I don't really fancy watching it as it may ruin the original for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's how I feel. I've just watched the second season of the remake of Charmed - and it's just not the same. I know it wouldn't be - and it's not the same people so slightly different than W&G - but it's made me wary...and I certainly won't be watching the proposed remake of Buffy the Vampire Slayer!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Where is the new W&G being shown?.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Comedy Central starting next week @Lurcherlad 8pm


----------



## SbanR

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are quite a few dairies that do raw milk. I'd love to use a milkman but we get through about 30 pints per week, which is super expensive via a milkie. Our elderly over the road neighbour has a milkie - but he delivers it at 1am! Madness.


How about a few pints just for your night time Ovaltine? You'll have super sweet dreams


----------



## MollySmith

SbanR said:


> How about a few pints just for your night time Ovaltine? You'll have super sweet dreams


The dairy near us when I lived in Cornwall had unpasteurised milk - also had a huge plastic cow in the yard that made the dog we had at the time bark. It's an odd taste. My parents loved it when they visited.


----------



## rona

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are quite a few dairies that do raw milk. I'd love to use a milkman but we get through about 30 pints per week, which is super expensive via a milkie. Our elderly over the road neighbour has a milkie - but he delivers it at 1am! Madness.





SbanR said:


> How about a few pints just for your night time Ovaltine? You'll have super sweet dreams


We buy a few pint from the milkman, then the rest from supermarket.
The milkman is handy to fill in a few bits and bobs mid weekly shop if needed.

Really handy in these strange times


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck, I'd be done for if the milkie delivered cheese too!


Our milkman delivers cheese. I only drink oat milk and he delivers that he comes at 1am. I also ordered croissants last week.


----------



## Summercat

That's disappointing @Lurcherlad about the recycling. 
I think a few months ago it was in the news how the plastics industry fooled people into thinking most plastic would be recycled but in reality most recycling plants only recycle a few times.


----------



## Magyarmum

My kitchen sink is partially blocked. :Arghh

My washing machine will only work on a couple of programmes :Bawling

My microwave is on the blink. 

There's 4 inches of snow outside so I can't go anywhere even if I wanted too. 

The only thing that's functioning properly (I think) is me.

I think 2021 is going to be an expensive year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Kitchen sink might be easily solvable - I bet the u-bend needs washing out.

Washing machine only works on two programmes? Well, most folk only use two anyway  

Microwave...well, who needs irradiated food anyway? 

Four inches of snow? Excellent! Easier to socially distance. 

HURRAH! You are functioning properly. Fabulous news. 

(I know, I'm being silly...the first and the last things are true though)


----------



## tabelmabel

2nd thing is true for me too - that really made me laugh!


----------



## Siskin

tabelmabel said:


> 2nd thing is true for me too - that really made me laugh!


And me. All those extra programs going to waste. Anyone want them?

The only other one I use is when I have come to the end of a wash and discovers the clothes are still very wet is the extra spin cycle. Still wet washing means the filter is blocked and what is it always blocked up with (without fail)? No, not dog hair, but by coins, usually pound coins, because someone in this house forgets to empty pockets properly.
Never mind, has its upsides, I keep the money:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

Me too - fast wash 30 degrees most of the time. Occasionally a higher temperature.

Handwash/woollens very occasionally as DS buys delicate jumpers


----------



## Magyarmum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Kitchen sink might be easily solvable - I bet the u-bend needs washing out.
> 
> Washing machine only works on two programmes? Well, most folk only use two anyway
> 
> Microwave...well, who needs irradiated food anyway?
> 
> Four inches of snow? Excellent! Easier to socially distance.
> 
> HURRAH! You are functioning properly. Fabulous news.
> 
> (I know, I'm being silly...the first and the last things are true though)


Dear Mrs Funkin

I applaud your optimism concerning my problem and only wish I could share it.

My U bend has been removed and thoroughly washed, poked, prodded, had drain cleaner poured down it to no effect. The blockage appears to be elsewhere. Any suggestions would be gratefully received but bear in mind this is Hungarian plumbing we're talking about which like the language is a complete mystery to a foreigner like me..

As to the two programmes on my errant washing machine, I only gave you the simplified version. One progamme will fill the machine with water and wash the the clothes so thoroughly that unless you switch it off it never stops The other progamme will empty the tub, fill it with clean water and spin. Any donations towards a new machine would be gratefully appreciated otherwise I'll have to send the Schnauzer boys out to work as guard dogs.

I really don't mind irradiated coffee, it's the only thing between me and the looney bin. Gives me a warm glow inside.

As for social distancing where I live I don't come within a 100 yards of another human bean for weeks on end which is why I'm a bit odd in the head

Thank you for your concern, but I fear I'm beyond help.








.


----------



## rona

Magyarmum said:


> As to the two programmes on my errant washing machine, I only gave you the simplified version. One progamme will fill the machine with water and wash the the clothes so thoroughly that unless you switch it off it never stops The other progamme will empty the tub, fill it with clean water and spin


Well then.................with the two, you have fully functioning washing cycle


----------



## SusieRainbow

A farmer finds his cows all frozen in the snow. He prays for help and a woman appears waving her arms over the cows. They instantly thaw out .
The farmer asks the woman 'are you magic' ? No,she replies, I'm Thora Herd'.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## DanWalkersmum

Magyarmum said:


> Dear Mrs Funkin
> 
> Thank you for your concern, but I fear I'm beyond help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .[/QUOTE


----------



## DanWalkersmum

SusieRainbow said:


> A farmer finds his cows all frozen in the snow. He prays for help and a woman appears waving her arms over the cows. They instantly thaw out .
> The farmer asks the woman 'are you magic' ? No,she replies, I'm Thora Herd'.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, maybe not the last one unless a bit of food shopping, loading the dishwasher and changing the sheets count!


----------



## MollySmith

A reminder that Blue Monday is a phrase created by a travel company who tried to get doctors to front it and they refused (Dr Petra Boynton was one and she’s tweeting about it). If you’re feeling okay then that’s good. I hope you are but if you’re a synaesthete like me maybe your Monday is blue like mine anyway.


----------



## Summercat

Synesthesia here and Monday is a dark red to me.


----------



## catz4m8z

Summercat said:


> Synesthesia here and Monday is a dark red to me.


I feel like if I could pick a colour for monday it would be skidmark brown....yes, I am saying that mondays are just really s****y!! LOL:Shifty :Hilarious

Also I just dropped my mashed potato for tea onto the part of the kitchen counter I never bother cleaning....yes, I did scoop it up and chuck it in the microwave anyways. Pretty sure Hannah licked my mouth yesterday after licking her own pee so I doubt counter germs will kill me!!:Smuggrin


----------



## Lurcherlad

WOW!


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 460450
> 
> 
> WOW!


Eagles are such magnificent birds.


----------



## MollySmith

Summercat said:


> Synesthesia here and Monday is a dark red to me.


That's my Thursday - sort of!


----------



## MollySmith

catz4m8z said:


> I feel like if I could pick a colour for monday it would be skidmark brown....yes, I am saying that mondays are just really s****y!! LOL:Shifty :Hilarious
> 
> Also I just dropped my mashed potato for tea onto the part of the kitchen counter I never bother cleaning....yes, I did scoop it up and chuck it in the microwave anyways. Pretty sure Hannah licked my mouth yesterday after licking her own pee so I doubt counter germs will kill me!!:Smuggrin


If unhealthy dog licks were a cure.. Molly frequently licks her bum and shoves her nose in my face!

10 second rule in this house unless the dog gets it first.


----------



## Summercat

@catz4m8z 
You can't pick though it just happens:Bookworm though maybe there is some early association, I don't know.

@MollySmith 
Thursday for me is bright green, like a new leaf on a tree.

@Lurcherlad 
Wow! Is right


----------



## tabelmabel

My car has been out! Yay! Had to take my last remaining guinea pig to the exotics vet today. She is fine. That meant a 50 mile round trip for my car, a proper good run on the motorway. It definitely needed it. It was running ok but all the seats and fabric interior have gone mouldy

It doesnt smell at all, it is tiny white spots all over and they brush off easily. It just looks sad and neglected!

So hard to exercise the cars during a lockdown; their juices need to flow, too.


The roads were absolutely heaving! Every bit as busy as normal, no difference at all.


----------



## Magyarmum

tabelmabel said:


> My car has been out! Yay! Had to take my last remaining guinea pig to the exotics vet today. She is fine. That meant a 50 mile round trip for my car, a proper good run on the motorway. It definitely needed it. It was running ok but all the seats and fabric interior have gone mouldy
> 
> It doesnt smell at all, it is tiny white spots all over and they brush off easily. It just looks sad and neglected!
> 
> So hard to exercise the cars during a lockdown; their juices need to flow, too
> 
> The roads were absolutely heaving! Every bit as busy as normal, no difference at all.


I have to take my car out about once every two weeks, because we have no shop in the village and no online grocery deliveries either. It's a 25 mile round trip down muddy country lanes to the nearest supermarket so sufficient to keep the battery charged. If I go shopping just after noon my local town is virtually empty with just a few people, mostly youngsters wandering around, all wearing masks I happy to say.

Our new infection rate has gone down dramatically and only 51 new cases in my county which is the second largest in Hungary. I'm wondering when the weather improves if I dare make my first trip to the city some 50 miles away. If I do it'll be the first time since the beginning of October We'll have to see as I'm not prepared to take a risk after being such a good girl for so long.


----------



## tabelmabel

I have ordered some car dehumidifiers for my car. I had changed the positions of the cars over on the drive so mine was first off the drive - thinking at least it could have a chance of getting used more often rather than sadly sitting there for weeks on end, abandoned.

Totally impractical! I 'nipped' to sains last night - took my longer to demist it than it would have done to have walked up there!

It is a massive windscreen (people carrier) and it has always been a bad one for misting but this is something on another level. Just sooooo much water on the inside of the screen that the fan is taking a good half hour really to get it totally dry.

I dont think it is leaking. I think i have probably had 2 wet dogs in there back in december and then closed the car up for all these weeks and now it is full of moisture.

It is a fabulous car when im working as i need all the extra space but, when not, it is just easier to take OH's smaller car. His hasnt got this misting problem. I think im happy it was driving well yesterday so i will just park it up again with the dehumidifiers and hope that helps.


----------



## tabelmabel

Ps - also when i went to sains it was about 5 pm and absolutely packed out! A lot of people must still be working. Usually i walk up with my shopping trolley during the day and it is really quiet. I was surprised so many folk there at that time.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Ps - also when i went to sains it was about 5 pm and absolutely packed out! A lot of people must still be working. Usually i walk up with my shopping trolley during the day and it is really quiet. I was surprised so many folk there at that time.


I think people go later for the reduced offers.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 460450
> 
> 
> WOW!


Sure that's not a budgie 

Seriously is that a Golden Eagle.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> Sure that's not a budgie
> 
> Seriously is that a Golden Eagle.


Not sure - it didn't have a caption.


----------



## tabelmabel

Light nights are returning! 

5pm and I am just closing the curtains now. Still a bit of light in the sky


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Light nights are returning!
> 
> 5pm and I am just closing the curtains now. Still a bit of light in the sky


The mornings are getting lighter as well


----------



## ebonycat

tabelmabel said:


> Light nights are returning!
> 
> 5pm and I am just closing the curtains now. Still a bit of light in the sky


I don't know if it's because of the situation we're in with Covid, Lockdown, winter or just everything rolled into one but this winter seems to have really dragged me down.
I have in the past & still do suffer with depression but it's got very bad last few months.
And as I'm clinically, extremely vulnerable I'm having to shield so not going out hardly at all.
Also my house doesn't get much light into it, so even during the daytime I'm sometimes having to have the lights on.

I'm looking forward to spring & summer, but then again that's when we'll likely get more idiots out & about.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, @ebonycat . I can certainly see how lack of light can really drag you down.

This winter is going faster for me. I have a terrible problem with my night vision for driving - so much so that I dont drive at all in the dark unless i absolutely have to.

The whole dark months i find very restrictive for this very reason - i just cannot get out and about in my car after 4 ish in winter.

But, this year, i have no work at the moment due to covid and i wouldnt be driving at night anyway due to the lockdown so i dont feel that im prevented from doing anything i would want to do. And that has been relaxing for me.

We have had a lot of bright sunny days here in scotland - bitterly cold but nice and bright. I do prefer the lighter nights though - january is such a long and depressing month for many, i think.

Roll on April/may. That is a lovely time of year if the rain holds off.

Hopefully you will soon have your vaccination and be able to get out once this lockdown ends. Brighter times are coming. We just need to hold tight and keep on moving towards them


----------



## lullabydream

ebonycat said:


> I don't know if it's because of the situation we're in with Covid, Lockdown, winter or just everything rolled into one but this winter seems to have really dragged me down.
> I have in the past & still do suffer with depression but it's got very bad last few months.
> And as I'm clinically, extremely vulnerable I'm having to shield so not going out hardly at all.
> Also my house doesn't get much light into it, so even during the daytime I'm sometimes having to have the lights on.
> 
> I'm looking forward to spring & summer, but then again that's when we'll likely get more idiots out & about.


I like crisp Autumn mornings, and cold dark mornings. There really something about the dark. However, Autumn has flown me by this year purely due to my mental health and if am honest this week has been hard.

Of course for you @ebonycat it might be SADS due to the time of year
Plus your health problems you are now struggling with as an additional burden. The 'shock/worry' coming to ahead so to speak Plus like you say, you wear the badge of depression like many of us do.

I do know, as I have had a lot of help from medical professionals that so many people are suffering under these weird times and it comes out of no where per se. Even the ones that seem to be doing OK, where things haven't changed for them so much.

Be kind to yourself @ebonycat I don't know how you coped with all those worries last year but you have sailed through like a complete trooper.


----------



## ebonycat

lullabydream said:


> I like crisp Autumn mornings, and cold dark mornings. There really something about the dark. However, Autumn has flown me by this year purely due to my mental health and if am honest this week has been hard.
> 
> Of course for you @ebonycat it might be SADS due to the time of year
> Plus your health problems you are now struggling with as an additional burden. The 'shock/worry' coming to ahead so to speak Plus like you say, you wear the badge of depression like many of us do.
> 
> I do know, as I have had a lot of help from medical professionals that so many people are suffering under these weird times and it comes out of no where per se. Even the ones that seem to be doing OK, where things haven't changed for them so much.
> 
> Be kind to yourself @ebonycat I don't know how you coped with all those worries last year but you have sailed through like a complete trooper.


Thank you xx

I don't think after my two hospital admission's last year & endless months of tests etc then finally being diagnosed with a lung disease (which now my local consultant & my London lung consultants believe I did actually have Covid in March time last year) has helped.

I do have a mental health support worker who would normally come & see me for an hour either every week or fortnightly, but I haven't seen him since last July due to Covid.
He does phone me (when he remembers).
I haven't seen my psychiatrist for over a year.

I'm just trying to manage it day to day, but it's been a struggle.


----------



## Boxer123

ebonycat said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> I don't think after my two hospital admission's last year & endless months of tests etc then finally being diagnosed with a lung disease (which now my local consultant & my London lung consultants believe I did actually have Covid in March time last year) has helped.
> 
> I do have a mental health support worker who would normally come & see me for an hour either every week or fortnightly, but I haven't seen him since last July.
> He does phone me (when he remembers).
> I haven't seen my psychiatrist for over a year.
> 
> I'm just trying to manage it day to day, but it's been a struggle.


That sounds really tough sorry to hear this. It really is difficult at the moment to stay positive.


----------



## ebonycat

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds really tough sorry to hear this. It really is difficult at the moment to stay positive.


Having the animals is keeping me sane at the moment.
They make me smile & laugh with the things they do.

I know there's people who are much more worse off then me.
The homeless, people in hospital, people who have lost someone to Covid, family members who can't see their loved ones who are ill in hospital.

It's just really hard for a lot of us this last year & I know I shouldn't let what other people do effect me so much but damn some people really do pee me off & make me angry.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sorry you're struggling @ebonycat.

Being stuck indoors and low light levels won't help.

Have you thought about a special Daylight lamp? Also, have you been offered Vit D supplements? By husband is vulnerable and just revived an invitation for 3 months supply.

Obviously, it's a bigger issue than that but those two things might help a little to raise your mood.


----------



## ebonycat

Lurcherlad said:


> Sorry you're struggling @ebonycat.
> 
> Being stuck indoors and low light levels won't help.
> 
> Have you thought about a special Daylight lamp? Also, have you been offered Vit D supplements? By husband is vulnerable and just revived an invitation for 3 months supply.
> 
> Obviously, it's a bigger issue than that but those two things might help a little to raise your mood.


Thank you xx

I actually started taking vitamin D supplements in November & I do have a daylight lamp for when I'm reading downstairs, but it's not very bright.
Thank you for the suggestions though.

I do think it's just due to everything hitting me all at once.
Not that I've been going out much at all for this last year but every time I do I worry about getting the virus.

People are still not taking all this seriously & that makes me angry


----------



## Dave S

At last important people are speaking out against Smart Motorways where the hard shoulder is used as a live lane.
They are realising now what ordinary motorist have been saying for years - they are dangerous - that's why so many people have been killed after their vehicle has broken down and they have pulled over to the inside lane.
It has been reported that it has taken up to 15 minutes for operators to see it on camera and "close" the lane with red crosses on the gantry boxes etc. 
Also the safety reservations that should have been built every several hundred yards are sometimes over a mile apart.

It's about time these motorways were put back to how they were, even allowing for the traffic congestion.

Imagine having to say to someone "My partner died because someone else was going to work quickly in the rush hour"

I have used smart motorways and have always been concerned, so much so that I have never driven in the inside lane.

Even our local MP, who was Transport Minister at the time of the planning and signed off the deal did not ask how are they safe, he was told they were so he was happy.
Unfortunately I think he knows only two words - Yes Minister" He has also badly under performed about the closure of our hospital in a town of over 120.000 people, preferring to promote the hospital in the town 10 miles away and right next to a league 1 football team.

Now it looks like it's up to Grant Shapps to sort out but all he can do is start public enquiries.

How many more people are going to die because our Transport Ministers do not want to back down and reverse the decision.


----------



## Siskin

I so agree with you over this @Dave S, I hate being on a Smart motorway, the last thing I feel is that they are smart.
There is a section on the M5 after Worcester up to where we turn off for the Birmingham hospital I attend occasionally. Every time we get to that bit I can feel myself tense up. We've never broken down on a motorway, rarely broken down at all, but your brain immediately comes up with worse case scenarios. The person who came up with this concept ought to be in jail.


----------



## MollySmith

I'm so sorry @ebonycat to hear your frustrations and that you've been so unwell. It's so difficult to know what to do isn't it? Going outside is so fraught with worry but so is staying in. I've started to get up a little earlier, make a mug of apple tea and watch the mornings start and stand in the front doorstep. Just watching the day start and the birds helps a little bit. Maybe some sort of ritual may help to bring a bit of relief to the days?

I've been feeling like a hamster in a wheel lately. I've taken on probably more work than I ought and thus find myself busy with a brain like treacle. My heart isn't in my work - one client is proving to be a relentless pain in the arse - but I'm accepting it's probably everything catching up with me. My mum's phrase is 'regroup' and she does this by going to bed early so that is what I'm doing more of these days. Regrouping a bit so I can decide if the client is really a pita or it's just me!


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## catz4m8z

got the shock of my life yesterday morning. Got home from work about 8.30 and let the dogs into the garden only to hear them barking up a storm.....cat, I figured. Nope, it was a blimmin' enormous fox!!:Wideyed
I mean Ive seen them late at night or very early in the street but not standing on my fence about 4ft away (he stood there for ages whilst I was talking to him like a lunatic!!LOL:Hilarious).
I'll have to keep an eye out in the future...the Chi's probably wouldn't win a fight with a fox!:Nailbiting


----------



## Jason25

Is anyone else feeling trapped with the travel restrictions? I've been doing early morning and late night block walks for the last few weeks now and all I want to do is get to dartmoor and have a massive hike with daisy lol


----------



## tabelmabel

Absolutely, yes i am @Jason25 . I am very lucky in having only about a 10 min walk to the golf course which is ok to walk on during lockdown and it's fantastic.

But, really missing the woods, the beach, the view from the top of a hill. And just a change of scene, quite frankly.


----------



## Jason25

tabelmabel said:


> Absolutely, yes i am @Jason25 . I am very lucky in having only about a 10 min walk to the golf course which is ok to walk on during lockdown and it's fantastic.
> 
> But, really missing the woods, the beach, the view from the top of a hill. And just a change of scene, quite frankly.


I'm looking forward to the day they ease restrictions, I've been walking around our block morning and night for the last few weeks now, I would like something different.

There's a park close to me but apparently a few dogs have fell ill with gardia which they reckon they caught at the park. So avoiding that place lol

I'd imagine the golf course will be waterlogged today, it's raining here this morning and daisy has refused to go in the garden :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

After not feeling very well yesterday morning I decided that I needed some fresh air, so I went out on my mobility scooters and had a run round the side roads, hardly meet anyone and those I did meet we kept well away from each other it was lovely to see all the new shoots coming out of the ground. 

Just wish it had made me feel better this morning I'm still a bit shaky and I won't talk about my tummy  only to say I'm not eating anything.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> After not feeling very well yesterday morning I decided that I needed some fresh air, so I went out on my mobility scooters and had a run round the side roads, hardly meet anyone and those I did meet we kept well away from each other it was lovely to see all the new shoots coming out of the ground.
> 
> Just wish it had made me feel better this morning I'm still a bit shaky and I won't talk about my tummy  only to say I'm not eating anything.


Oh dear - hope it all settles quickly. Maybe something you ate?

Fresh air will do you good though


----------



## tabelmabel

Jason25 said:


> I'd imagine the golf course will be waterlogged today, it's raining here this morning and daisy has refused to go in the garden :Hilarious


Yes, i think it has been waterlogged for weeks, even as far back as November as there hasnt been any golf on it since then. We have had a lot of freezing cold days here and the course was sheet ice then - the entire place had frozen into one huge expanse of ice.

Milder here, with rain today. Golf is allowed in Scotland in the lockdown so long may the course stay waterlogged to keep it out of play

Sensible Daisy - murphs is exactly the same


----------



## tabelmabel

Hope you get well soon, @Happy Paws2 - that birthday must have been some celebration!


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> Hope you get well soon, @Happy Paws2 - that birthday must have been some celebration!


You would have thought so  but I can't drink the strong stuff because of my medication


----------



## tabelmabel

Maybe the cream in your birthday cake on the turn?!


----------



## Dave S

I love my sons and their partners.
The other day my youngest son and partner bought me a pressy for my birthday - a new mug and biscuits. How thoughtful.


----------



## tabelmabel

On a sad note, i am just back from my walk and found our streets lined with folk paying their respects to a local 16yr old found dead in the park. That is the 2nd young life lost to suicide in our small town since lockdown started. I didnt know this lad but i knew the other young man (21)


----------



## Lurcherlad

Tragic


----------



## tabelmabel

It really is tragic and so many young folk suffering just now. I had forgotton that was happening today but, for the first time this year, I managed to get my son out of the house for a walk and we were out walking when we came across lots of people lining the street. 

It isnt depression in his case. He has autism and learning difficulties and also some difficulty with task initiation. Plus he hates walking so he just doesnt see the point. He isnt suffering from a social point of view but all the activities that usually provide structure and routine for him have gone.

He enjoyed the walk though - especially when we were just leaving the golf course. We looked through the trees to the rugby ground and there was Tilly, looking for all the world as if she was training for the olympics! Just belting back and forth at top speed! She is so funny.

When we got back, my son said he wants to go to the place where Tilly rolls in dead fish! So we will try that next.

So that's him. Then my daughter so low and teary last night that i ended up getting my older daughter to give her a call for a chat (big sisters so much better than ancient mums!)

That picked her up. Was going to have a baking afernoon with her this afty but her pal called round and they are out walking just now. I think it's just normal teenage ups and downs exacerbated by not socialising with pals enough for her.

It sure isnt easy keeping everyone mentally healthy in a lockdown


----------



## Happy Paws2

So much sadness at the moment and there doesn't seem to be a end in sight what ever BJ says.


----------



## tabelmabel

Yeah - sorry folks for killing the mood of the thread yesterday.

All good here today - my daughter came back happy after seeing her pal, made a traybake and all was well. Today we had loads and loads of snow!!!

I dont need to go out til later when i take a meal down to an old lady. OH takes the dogs out on Saturdays


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm snowed in at the moment although that's not strictly true, because my neighbour cleared a path from the front gate to the woodshed. A good job I did a big shop last Saturday and have plenty of fresh fruit and veg as there's no way I can get my car onto the road.

The Schnauzer boys aren't amused cos even though they don't mind the snow they're not very keen to stay out too long. Very strange as poor Gwylim's legs and tummy get covered in snow baubles, but Grisha - nothing! I can only think it's because Gwylim has a much thicker woolly undercoat which Grisha hasn't.

Intend to spend the day working on my jigsaw puzzle. I'm not getting on very quickly because it's a large one and I've no space to spread out the pieces so I'm having to do it in small sections. At the rate I'm progressing will probably be still doing it this time next year


----------



## tabelmabel

Magyarmum said:


> Intend to spend the day working on my jigsaw puzzle. I'm not getting on very quickly because it's a large one and I've no space to spread out the pieces so I'm having to do it in small sections. At the rate I'm progressing will probably be still doing it this time next year


Snap! Be sure to post us a pic on the jigsaw puzzlers' thread in dog chat later


----------



## Lurcherlad

Looks like the rain is set in for the day here but OH and I might still don our wet weather gear and head out to a local woodland walk (hoping the weather keeps everyone else at home ) 

There’s a community cafe doing takeaway so we might grab some lunch from there to eat in the car 

Gotta be better than another day in front of the telly.


----------



## Siskin

At one point it was managing to rain, hail, sleet and snow all at the same time. Now drizzling and feeling colder


----------



## loraonya

2021 is not of to a good start so far


----------



## Siskin

Not long back from my first of six visits to the lymphoedema clinic to have light therapy and deep tissue massage.

The light therapy is an infra red light which is applied to the skin in order to soften the hardened areas of skin due to radiotherapy and also will improve and soften the tissue below currently swollen and blocked up with lymph. The massage moves the lymph to the drainage system. As I have lost a lot of skin and muscle during the op the natural drainage system has been thoroughly messed up and in order for the lymph to drain it has to find new ways of getting to the nodes, so the massage forces the excess fluid up the leg to nodes in the top of the thigh.
The nurse was very, very pleased how well today’s session went and feels that it was really beneficial and has got things moving. She felt this is largely due to being seen so soon after the operation. She says invariably people are not referred until two to three years after operations and it’s more difficult to sort out the problem as the body has become set in its ways. I said wouldn’t it be a good idea to have people referred soon after operations and she told me how they have been trying to do this and have put the idea to the hospitals that they come in to see patients before they even leave, but it all fizzled out with no decision made

So my advice is, should you have swelling and fluid after an operation which is not improving, Nag and nag to get a referral to a lymphoedema clinic


----------



## tabelmabel

Snowing really heavily here. Think it will be a good depth by morning if this keeps up


----------



## Summercat

What happened here :Hilarious










This:









He had bitten the plastic to get through to the mushrooms, so I removed the rest of the plastic. I thought he would just take a few nibbles. 
While I ran down to the street to meet a delivery driver, he ate more than I expected.


----------



## Siskin

My last dogs would eat mushrooms with a great deal of relish, but when out if they found mushrooms growing they had no hesitation in eating those too and I got worried that they might make a mistake and eat the wrong ones and be poisoned, I’ve made sure that Isla never gets any in case she does the same.


----------



## Lurcherlad

One of my cats, Paws, loved raw mushrooms too!


----------



## Summercat

@Siskin 
Don't worry, Jack is a flat cat, carefully ensconced indoors with no access to woodland, field or mushroom, aside from the grocery store variety.
I cannot have houseplants as he dug them up from their pots.
He does get the odd bit of greens here and there, spinach and watercress are liked and he has a love affair with the salad spinner. When he hears it turn, he comes running and rubs his head on it.

@Lurcherlad 
Did Paws like any other vegetables?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Summercat said:


> @Siskin
> Don't worry, Jack is a flat cat, carefully ensconced indoors with no access to woodland, field or mushroom, aside from the grocery store variety.
> I cannot have houseplants as he dug them up from their pots.
> He does get the odd bit of greens here and there, spinach and watercress are liked and he has a love affair with the salad spinner. When he hears it turn, he comes running and rubs his head on it.
> 
> @Lurcherlad
> Did Paws like any other vegetables?


Raw potato I think, from memory


----------



## kimthecat

Saw this on Twitter :Hilarious


----------



## rona

We have only ever done the lottery once and that was the very first one (still got the tickets).
We never gamble, except the odd occasion that we've gone to the races.
However, we had to buy a ticket for this https://www.winadreamproperty.co.uk...LwdbnUUT34jsROeCXX-VBTKUmxpYULVcBPyJAxVra1DT4
It's almost where we want to move to,so felt a bit of a flutter would do no harm and could possibly help a decent charity


----------



## Dave S

I do like that, love the kitchen as well.

So when you win it and there are 7 en-suite bedrooms I hope you will do "mates rates" for your forum member friends here.
As it is a converted chapel, is there also a graveyard?


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> We have only ever done the lottery once and that was the very first one (still got the tickets).
> We never gamble, except the odd occasion that we've gone to the races.
> However, we had to buy a ticket for this https://www.winadreamproperty.co.uk...LwdbnUUT34jsROeCXX-VBTKUmxpYULVcBPyJAxVra1DT4
> It's almost where we want to move to,so felt a bit of a flutter would do no harm and could possibly help a decent charity


Even I would have a go at that, and I hate to gamble! But like you say, they giving some of it to a good charity


----------



## tabelmabel

We were the same as rona with the National Lottery - only ever did the first one. Then when the people's postcode lottery came up (do you have that in England - basically if your postcode is drawn, you win)

someone i know a few streets away won £87 000. So we started playing that and told my mum in law about it. She didnt start playing and then her street came up so she would have won big too.


I really thought it was a matter of time before our postcode came up!

After about 2 yrs of no luck, we found ourselves hit by the financial crash and had to pare back our spends so that was that gone. We had had a direct debit going out for it but just went through our account and axed anything not essential.

That was 10 yrs ago and our postcode has never come up so wise choice!


Very occasionally, i enter one of those itv phone ins if the mood takes me and i do quite like the penny falls at blackpool! That's my lot though.


----------



## Beth78

I have a little bit stashed away in premium bonds, every now and again I win £25-75 which is more than I would get in interest.

Every so often I will buy a scratch card from Co-Op and have won up to £10 but no big wins yet.


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> I have a little bit stashed away in premium bonds, every now and again I win £25-75 which is more than I would get in interest.
> 
> Every so often I will buy a scratch card from Co-Op and have won up to £10 but no big wins yet.


We have some money in premium bonds as well and have enough wins to make us think it's worth it. Also handy as ready cash should it be needed quickly


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> We have some money in premium bonds as well and have enough wins to make us think it's worth it. Also handy as ready cash should it be needed quickly


I cashed mine last year took ages to get my money, I don't think they like you having it back.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack enjoying the snow this morning


----------



## LinznMilly

rona said:


> We have only ever done the lottery once and that was the very first one (still got the tickets).
> We never gamble, except the odd occasion that we've gone to the races.
> However, we had to buy a ticket for this https://www.winadreamproperty.co.uk...LwdbnUUT34jsROeCXX-VBTKUmxpYULVcBPyJAxVra1DT4
> It's almost where we want to move to,so felt a bit of a flutter would do no harm and could possibly help a decent charity


Thanks for posting this. I've entered too, as, like you say, it's a worthy charity.

@tabelmabel yes, we have the postcode lottery in England. I've been doing it for about 18 months. Won £20 and a book token last year, but nothing since. Keep meaning to cancel my direct debit.


----------



## Siskin

Just had some great news. My daughter has been offered a maternity leave post for a year as executive director for marketing at the theatre she works for, after that it will be a part time post (job sharing). Still doing her own job so a nice big pay rise too


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Siskin said:


> Not long back from my first of six visits to the lymphoedema clinic to have light therapy and deep tissue massage.
> 
> The light therapy is an infra red light which is applied to the skin in order to soften the hardened areas of skin due to radiotherapy and also will improve and soften the tissue below currently swollen and blocked up with lymph. The massage moves the lymph to the drainage system. As I have lost a lot of skin and muscle during the op the natural drainage system has been thoroughly messed up and in order for the lymph to drain it has to find new ways of getting to the nodes, so the massage forces the excess fluid up the leg to nodes in the top of the thigh.
> The nurse was very, very pleased how well today's session went and feels that it was really beneficial and has got things moving. She felt this is largely due to being seen so soon after the operation. She says invariably people are not referred until two to three years after operations and it's more difficult to sort out the problem as the body has become set in its ways. I said wouldn't it be a good idea to have people referred soon after operations and she told me how they have been trying to do this and have put the idea to the hospitals that they come in to see patients before they even leave, but it all fizzled out with no decision made
> 
> So my advice is, should you have swelling and fluid after an operation which is not improving, Nag and nag to get a referral to a lymphoedema clinic


I was lucky and had lymph massage at the local hospice, mine was under my arm, where they also taught me to do it myself (10 years ago). It was within the first year and I remember I had a long weeee afterwards . I hope your therapy goes well and the lymph fluid gets to where it needs to be to be expelled.


----------



## Dave S

Pinched this off facebook, I thought it was quite good.


----------



## lullabydream

Dave S said:


> Pinched this off facebook, I thought it was quite good.
> 
> View attachment 462140


Hmmmm I remember singing some of those versions at school! Not so updated then!


----------



## kimthecat

This made me laugh . Posted by Dr Amir Khan :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

lullabydream said:


> Hmmmm I remember singing some of those versions at school! Not so updated then!


I must have led a very sheltered life as I did not know those versions but then again I did leave school 50 years ago when God was a boy,


----------



## Lurcherlad

Red sky in the morning, shepherds' warning

The sky from my back door this morning .... hope it doesn't mean more snow 

I do think it's been the coldest day though - absolutely bitter with an easterly wind


----------



## catz4m8z

Got up early today for my veg box delivery. Dont think the veg was very happy with the cold weather...cabbage and kale looking abit sad and limp this week.


----------



## Dave S

Has anyone purchased and noted that Tesco brand self raising flour has dropped in quality?. Just opened a pack and it us just a very fine dust that did not even need sieving. 
Won't be using it again.


----------



## tabelmabel

kimthecat said:


> This made me laugh . Posted by Dr Amir Khan :Hilarious


When i was 17, 18 i went to a 6th form college in a town about 10 miles from home. I was mortified one day when someone popped into the classroom to say my mum had been on the phone - snow heavy at home and i needed to come home right away as she noticed I had not got my coat with me.

The English teacher repeated the message to me in mocking tones in front of everyone, especially that mummy was worried about me having no coat:Bag


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Has anyone purchased and noted that Tesco brand self raising flour has dropped in quality?. Just opened a pack and it us just a very fine dust that did not even need sieving.
> Won't be using it again.


I've been thinking that too, it didn't seem to have a good rising quality


----------



## Magyarmum

What idiots!

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55950942

*Man caught driving with 'practically zero-visibility' in Dundee*


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> What idiots!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55950942
> 
> *Man caught driving with 'practically zero-visibility' in Dundee*


I saw this one earlier today, it's just unbelievable, I can only think he thought he was being clever or something. Everyone else thinks he's mad


----------



## Dave S

A couple of months ago in Tesco's I saw 4k sacks of Allinsons plain and S/R flour selling off at £1.50 each!.
Seemed a shame to say no really. Much better flour after Tesco's own brand dust.
I use more plain than S/R anyway. But now going to bake a few cakes for friends to use the Tesco stuff up.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> A couple of months ago in Tesco's I saw 4k sacks of Allinsons plain and S/R flour selling off at £1.50 each!.
> Seemed a shame to say no really. Much better flour after Tesco's own brand dust.
> I use more plain than S/R anyway. But now going to bake a few cakes for friends to use the Tesco stuff up.


I've been baking cakes now and again so need the SR, wondering whether to pop a bit of bicarbonate or something in it


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I've been baking cakes now and again so need the SR, wondering whether to pop a bit of bicarbonate or something in it


We can't buy SR Flour over here only plain. If I'm making a cake I'll add a teaspoon of baking powder to the plain flour. Just to add if I make Irish Soda Bread I'll use bicarbonate of soda.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> We can't buy SR Flour over here only plain. If I'm making a cake I'll add a teaspoon of baking powder to the plain flour. Just to add if I make Irish Soda Bread I'll use bicarbonate of soda.


Baking powder it is.


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> I've been baking cakes now and again so need the SR, wondering whether to pop a bit of bicarbonate or something in it


Self raising flour is only plain flour with a raising agent added, it really does not hurt to add a small amount extra but be careful as you could have a raise you do not expect.
The raising agents in this are Calcium Phosphate and Sodium Bicarbonate so only a small amount extra should be needed.

Not made Soda Bread for a very long time, might try again soon but my first attempt I was not too impressed with.


----------



## Dave S

There we go, rock cakes out of the oven and cooling, almost ready to go to their new home; (No additional raising agent added)


----------



## Magyarmum

Dave S said:


> Self raising flour is only plain flour with a raising agent added, it really does not hurt to add a small amount extra but be careful as you could have a raise you do not expect.
> The raising agents in this are Calcium Phosphate and Sodium Bicarbonate so only a small amount extra should be needed.
> 
> Not made Soda Bread for a very long time, might try again soon but my first attempt I was not too impressed with.


I make mine with a mix of 3/4 plain and 1/4 wholemeal flour and add yoghourt to bind. It's best if eaten the same day.

I make it regularly because I cook every day for my Hungarian neighbour who as they say over here "eats bread with bread" for every meal and I don't have enough room in my freezer to keep vast quantities of bought bread.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Magyarmum said:


> What idiots!
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-55950942
> 
> *Man caught driving with 'practically zero-visibility' in Dundee*


Unbelievable!

Not as bad as those, but have seen some drivers round here who haven't cleared their windows properly. Given they were creeping along, they were obviously not confident so why not just take a few more minutes and clear the car off completely?

No way they could see what was around them.

Sadly, I didn't see any police cars either to nick 'em


----------



## Jason25

I see Boris might be making a speech in 10 days time about the roadmap out of lockdown. If he allows some travel, I'll be buzzing


----------



## Ben27

Curb The Cat

Make Your cat obey your ever Commands with the most Powerful cat training tools.

Inside this ebook, you will discover the topics about different cat breeds and your cat selection understanding cat's behavior, solving different behavior problems of cat, basics of cat training, home remedies for cats and selection of cat food.


----------



## LittleMow

As its the Chinese New Year we made some dragon finger puppets with OH's boy ...










Unfortunately things turned nasty when they spotted the mouse finger puppets...


----------



## kimthecat

@LittleMow nooo! poor mice .







Thats really clever.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 462393


and in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 462393


So true.


----------



## tabelmabel

We had more snow today, which reminded me to post this pic of the largest snowman goes wrong! Brilliant, isnt it?!


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> and in the middle of the night.


Snap! :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 462393





Happy Paws2 said:


> and in the middle of the night.





kimthecat said:


> Snap! :Hilarious


Double Snap.


----------



## Dave S

Good to see we are all over the moon about the new pregnancy even though they announced it to put Princess Eugi whatsit new baby in the shade.

Then going against what they said about only giving interviews to selected up and coming reporters etc and spilling all to Oprah Whinfreeeeey.
Seems they are as shallow and as murky as a village duck pond.

Well done to the pair of them don't come back.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I thought they said that their priorities were to have a quiet, independent life out of the spotlight. Now it seems their number one priority is making money.

Ive not got any particular axe to grind, but I really think they’ve totally lost direction.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Yes.. for a couple who wanted a quite life out of the public eye they can't live without it can they.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lovely for them to be expecting another baby having suffered a miscarriage last summer.

Don’t blame them for wanting to have control of their lives or what is shared with the public.

All the media commentators seem a bit peeved they have been held to account and just sound bitter and nasty to me.

Tbh I’m not that interested in them myself but good luck to the couple


----------



## MollySmith

They made me grateful that there was a Downing St press conference. I have no interest in them or the Royals at all but what got me was how Twitter decided it was the only news for two days and kept it top of the feed (the bit on the top I don’t believe one can customise). I didn’t need to know every time I went into Twitter. Which isn’t often but I do connect with lots of lovely folk there and have largely customised it to my own needs apart from that. There is other news


----------



## tabelmabel

Good luck to them. I dont believe many people in the UK care a hoot about what Harry and Megan do. Zero interest. The most annoying thing is that they keep getting news airtime here.

Maybe now they have been stripped of their titles, that will stop and they can continue to live out their soap opera in America and we will here very little further about them.


----------



## tabelmabel

https://news.stv.tv/video/face-and-body-artist-sculpts-deadly-looking-snow-dragon

Wow! Snow sculptures and some speeded up film to show one being made! Worth a look


----------



## Beth78

We're playing a tense game of Pandemic and trying to save the world.
Sound familiar?


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> We're playing a tense game of Pandemic and trying to save the world.
> Sound familiar?
> View attachment 463038


Brilliant ! Are you doing a better job than Boris ?


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> Brilliant ! Are you doing a better job than Boris ?


Well funnily enough Asia has got the most infections so far. UK isn't doing too bad 

I'm a quarantine specialist so I'm above Boris.


----------



## Boxer123

Beth78 said:


> Well funnily enough Asia has got the most infections so far. UK isn't doing too bad
> 
> I'm a quarantine specialist so I'm above Boris.


I've never seen that game how funny.


----------



## tabelmabel

Ha ha @Beth78 we have that game and played loads back in march as it seemed to be appropriate for the times but then it just got a bit too real!

We can never win unless our daughter is here. And she hasnt been so we are doomed!

After my threadkilling powers struck on the covid thread, i am just moving the rest of my story here and sincerely hope my interruption does not have the same effect

So, as i was saying, i had a sudden burst of positivity and invited my son and his girlfriend to Blackpool with us in October. So they are now booked up. Then i invited our eldest daughter. She has a friend of a friend same age as her with long covid since May. Aged 27. That has made my daughter very wary.

She made me laugh though. I was saying it wasnt til October and she should have had the vaccine by then so to weigh up the risks and it would be ok.

So there is a silence at the end of the phone followed by "hmmmmm. I'll wait for the stats!"

That is just so Rachel. She had always been very logical and analyitical. Which is why she is great at helping us win the Pandemic game

So i dont know if she will come. She says she will watch and wait and then decide. And then our other son we havent invited as that will be term time for him at uni.

Still, 3 out of 5 aint bad.


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha @Beth78 we have that game and played loads back in march as it seemed to be appropriate for the times but then it just got a bit too real!
> 
> We can never win unless our daughter is here. And she hasnt been so we are doomed!
> 
> After my threadkilling powers struck on the covid thread, i am just moving the rest of my story here and sincerely hope my interruption does not have the same effect
> 
> So, as i was saying, i had a sudden burst of positivity and invited my son and his girlfriend to Blackpool with us in October. So they are now booked up. Then i invited our eldest daughter. She has a friend of a friend same age as her with long covid since May. Aged 27. That has made my daughter very wary.
> 
> She made me laugh though. I was saying it wasnt til October and she should have had the vaccine by then so to weigh up the risks and it would be ok.
> 
> So there is a silence at the end of the phone followed by "hmmmmm. I'll wait for the stats!"
> 
> That is just so Rachel. She had always been very logical and analyitical. Which is why she is great at helping us win the Pandemic game
> 
> So i dont know if she will come. She says she will watch and wait and then decide. And then our other son we havent invited as that will be term time for him at uni.
> 
> Still, 3 out of 5 aint bad.


It's difficult to know when we will feel safe again isn't it. I keep telling myself life went back to normal after the Spanish flu. I'm sure you will have a good time. I went away twice last year got supermarket deliveries didn't go to pubs. Do you take the dogs ?


----------



## tabelmabel

Boxer123 said:


> Do you take the dogs ?


To Blackpool?! No way! Although im really far too old on the outside, im still a total teenager inside and we go to Blackpool to ride the rollercoasters mainly with a bit of waxworks, tower ascending, tram riding and small time penny arcade gambling!

Dogs will go into home boarding, all being well whilst we scream to go faster and stuff out faces on candyfloss. I love the place!

Have been going since i was tiny. My mum hated it but my dad used to take me and my brother and we always had a wild time. As a teen, i used to go with my pals on the train just for the day.

Then when i met OH, Blackpool. He hated it too on first sight but he came round later. Then our kids came and we went most years for the lights in October.

I think you do need to see it through a child's eyes really to properly love the place. In its hey day it was just megga. Now it is a deprived town but all i see are lights, good times, laughs and fun. We have never had a bad time in blackpool. But tills and murph might cramp our style somewhat!


----------



## Boxer123

tabelmabel said:


> To Blackpool?! No way! Although im really far too old on the outside, im still a total teenager inside and we go to Blackpool to ride the rollercoasters mainly with a bit of waxworks, tower ascending, tram riding and small time penny arcade gambling!
> 
> Dogs will go into home boarding, all being well whilst we scream to go faster and stuff out faces on candyfloss. I love the place!
> 
> Have been going since i was tiny. My mum hated it but my dad used to take me and my brother and we always had a wild time. As a teen, i used to go with my pals on the train just for the day.
> 
> Then when i met OH, Blackpool. He hated it too on first sight but he came round later. Then our kids came and we went most years for the lights in October.
> 
> I think you do need to see it through a child's eyes really to properly love the place. In its hey day it was just megga. Now it is a deprived town but all i see are lights, good times, laughs and fun. We have never had a bad time in blackpool. But tills and murph might cramp our style somewhat!


I can just imagine murph on a rollercoaster wind in his hair. I love seaside towns I know what you mean about the lights. I love Weymouth.


----------



## HarlequinCat

I'm sure they had 2 winters with the Spanish flu, but after that it just seemed to disappear. Its probably that most people had had it and it became easier for the body to recognise it, or it had mutated enough not to leave most people seriously ill.


----------



## Happy Paws2

tabelmabel said:


> https://news.stv.tv/video/face-and-body-artist-sculpts-deadly-looking-snow-dragon
> 
> Wow! Snow sculptures and some speeded up film to show one being made! Worth a look


Thanks for sharing...love the Polar Bears.


----------



## Bisbow

:InpainI have just had a letter telling me as from the 1st March when I will be 80 I will be getting an extra
25 pence a week pension

YIPPEE
Someone please tell me what I can do with my new fortune:Writing:Writing

It must have cost more than that to send it


----------



## Beth78

Bisbow said:


> :InpainI have just had a letter telling me as from the 1st March when I will be 80 I will be getting an extra
> 25 pence a week pension
> 
> YIPPEE
> Someone please tell me what I can do with my new fortune:Writing:Writing
> 
> It must have cost more than that to send it


You can get a pack of rich tea biscuits for 20p so you can save your 5p up for a rainy day.


----------



## Bisbow

Beth78 said:


> You can get a pack of rich tea biscuits for 20p so you can save your 5p up for a rainy day.


Thanks
I will dunk the biscuits in my bedtime cocoa and have an early night and dream of the 5p having a few noughts behind it


----------



## Magyarmum

Bisbow said:


> :InpainI have just had a letter telling me as from the 1st March when I will be 80 I will be getting an extra
> 25 pence a week pension
> 
> YIPPEE
> Someone please tell me what I can do with my new fortune:Writing:Writing
> 
> It must have cost more than that to send it


That's not fair! What makes you so special?

I didn't get 25 pence extra when I was 80. Must be nice to be so rich ...... hate you!


----------



## Bisbow

Magyarmum said:


> That's not fair! What makes you so special?
> 
> I didn't get 25 pence extra when I was 80. Must be nice to be so rich ...... hate you!


Please don't hate me:Arghh
I am trying hard not to let my new found wealth go to my head:Shamefullyembarrased
I don't now what I did to deserve this honour


----------



## margy

tabelmabel said:


> Ha ha @Beth78 we have that game and played loads back in march as it seemed to be appropriate for the times but then it just got a bit too real!
> 
> We can never win unless our daughter is here. And she hasnt been so we are doomed!
> 
> After my threadkilling powers struck on the covid thread, i am just moving the rest of my story here and sincerely hope my interruption does not have the same effect
> 
> So, as i was saying, i had a sudden burst of positivity and invited my son and his girlfriend to Blackpool with us in October. So they are now booked up. Then i invited our eldest daughter. She has a friend of a friend same age as her with long covid since May. Aged 27. That has made my daughter very wary.
> 
> She made me laugh though. I was saying it wasnt til October and she should have had the vaccine by then so to weigh up the risks and it would be ok.
> 
> So there is a silence at the end of the phone followed by "hmmmmm. I'll wait for the stats!"
> 
> That is just so Rachel. She had always been very logical and analyitical. Which is why she is great at helping us win the Pandemic game
> 
> So i dont know if she will come. She says she will watch and wait and then decide. And then our other son we havent invited as that will be term time for him at uni.
> 
> Still, 3 out of 5 aint bad.


When I was young we used to go to Blackpool in October to see the lights. It was organised by a friend of my mam. They went most years, last trip I made was 1973 when I was 14.It was Fri night to Sun morning and we always stayed in a b&b on the sea front . I always meant to take my kids but never did. I have happy memories of Blackpool.


----------



## tabelmabel

Oh it was wonderful back in the 70s @margy - there is a lot of old footage of blackpool on you tube and you can usually find a vid that shows it how you remember.

You will remember the fun house and noah's ark, no doubt. At the pleasure beach. Long since gone. They kept the top of the ark and the pay stations are under it. Or near it anyway. I loved the moving stairs in the ark.

The laughing king is still there but you put a coin in now!

Lots of changes but still plenty of fun to be had.

Looks like my daughter will come so that will be 7 in total. Be almost like old times. I do miss having my big family to take on hols but i dont miss the costs associated with taking 7 on holiday!


----------



## Summercat

That sounds fun and something to look forward too @tabelmabel


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> That's not fair! What makes you so special?
> 
> I didn't get 25 pence extra when I was 80. Must be nice to be so rich ...... hate you!


Have you told them about you are entitled to it, that's £13 a year that's nearly a couple of bottles of wine they are doing you out of.


----------



## Summercat

This didn't happen in the UK but I had seen talk in dog chat about an increase in dog thefts:

https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/lady-gagas-dog-walker-shot-french-bulldogs-stolen-in-la/

I have a feeling if the dog walker normally walked them in the same area & around the same time, it was a planned attack. They may not have known who owned the dogs but it is a more commonly stolen breed.
I am a bit surprised, as they are adult dogs. Unless the males were obviously intact, I would think it would make more sense to target puppies vs adults.


----------



## Kaily

Summercat said:


> This didn't happen in the UK but I had seen talk in dog chat about an increase in dog thefts:
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/lady-gagas-dog-walker-shot-french-bulldogs-stolen-in-la/
> 
> I have a feeling if the dog walker normally walked them in the same area & around the same time, it was a planned attack. They may not have known who owned the dogs but it is a more commonly stolen breed.
> I am a bit surprised, as they are adult dogs. Unless the males were obviously intact, I would think it would make more sense to target puppies vs adults.


How awful.

I would think they are after the huge amount of money Lady gaga will be willing to pay to have them returned. It will be more than any amount people will be willing to buy them for.

Lets home they are soon home and safe.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I think that dog Walker deserves a medal. The footage of him trying to keep hold of the dogs and fighting off the attackers, until he was actually shot, was horrific.


----------



## Kaily

Linda Weasel said:


> I think that dog Walker deserves a medal. The footage of him trying to keep hold of the dogs and fighting off the attackers, until he was actually shot, was horrific.


I haven't seen the footage. I hope he recovers and suitably rewarded for his bravery.


----------



## Summercat

Kaily said:


> How awful.
> 
> I would think they are after the huge amount of money Lady gaga will be willing to pay to have them returned. It will be more than any amount people will be willing to buy them for.
> 
> Lets home they are soon home and safe.


Yes, it may be they knew who the dogs belonged to and the plan was ransom.


----------



## tabelmabel

I agree @Linda Weasel. I saw the footage on last night's news. One dog was saved and 2 stolen i think. A very brave man indeed. He fought hard to hold all the dogs under extreme circumstances


----------



## Dave S

More good news that Shamima Begum will not be allowed back into Britain.
Good, she made a decision and went to marry a terrorist, was not fussed about people being beheaded and has shown next to no remorse.
Now wants to come "home" as the game is over.

I say let her stay where she is and if her family are really keen to be with her then get a flight.

We don't really need to feed and house a terrorist sympathiser at the expense of someone who is deserving.

Does that make me seem bad? 
If she was allowed back, would you like her living next door to you?


----------



## tabelmabel

Dave S said:


> Does that make me seem bad?


Not at all. Agree with you.


----------



## SbanR

Owain Wyn presented this morning's BBC weather.
Like this guy; hope we see much more of him.


----------



## margy

Who knew the Pangolin was such a gentle mistreated animal. I didn't even know they existed. The advert on tv at the minute showing how cruely they are treated always upsets me. Just another example of mans brutality.


----------



## Beth78

margy said:


> Who knew the Pangolin was such a gentle mistreated animal. I didn't even know they existed. The advert on tv at the minute showing how cruely they are treated always upsets me. Just another example of mans brutality.


Oh I love pangolins, so cute. I love it how they walk around with their front claws up.







Lovely little gremlins


----------



## Summercat

@margy 
I love them, it breaks my heart to know they are endangered and captured en masse for Chinese traditional medicine or as bush meat.
So many endangered species, sometimes it is too hard to see but if we all turn away nothing will be done, so I try not to.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I love them they have such cute little face.

Don't read lower remake if you get easily upset....

'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
I saw a programme about them been boiled alive so they could remove their scales easily.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## MollySmith

SbanR said:


> Owain Wyn presented this morning's BBC weather.
> Like this guy; hope we see much more of him.


Also a great drummer!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-manchester-52297848


----------



## Siskin

It's been almost a year since I last drove a car, but today I finally did it and it was rather nice to do. 
I'm not a particularly confident driver so wasn't itching to drive. Last year pre op my leg became very uncomfortable and I had difficulty using the clutch, also the RT knocked the stuffing out of me. Since the op I can't bend at the knee enough to use a clutch and I wasn't comfy in the car without pillows and cushions supporting the leg. Gradually that's improved and the need arose today that I needed to drive as the motorhome needs a service and mot It was dropped off at the garage and I followed OH down so I could bring him home. Luckily we have an automatic and my left leg can happily sit and do nothing
I wouldn't be able to drive far as it's not that comfortable and I can't easily change position or shift the leg, but it was great to do it and feel a bit more normal again


----------



## Lurcherlad

Filling in the latest Government Census and whilst happy to answer the questions on marriage and ticked “married to a member of the opposite sex”, when it came to sexual orientation I didn’t tick any.

Personally, I don’t see how what happens between my bed sheets could be relevant.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> It's been almost a year since I last drove a car, but today I finally did it and it was rather nice to do.
> I'm not a particularly confident driver so wasn't itching to drive. Last year pre op my leg became very uncomfortable and I had difficulty using the clutch, also the RT knocked the stuffing out of me. Since the op I can't bend at the knee enough to use a clutch and I wasn't comfy in the car without pillows and cushions supporting the leg. Gradually that's improved and the need arose today that I needed to drive as the motorhome needs a service and mot It was dropped off at the garage and I followed OH down so I could bring him home. Luckily we have an automatic and my left leg can happily sit and do nothing
> I wouldn't be able to drive far as it's not that comfortable and I can't easily change position or shift the leg, but it was great to do it and feel a bit more normal again


Strangely enough, even though I could barely walk the one thing I could do without any problem was to drive my car. It was the one thing that kept me sane for the 18 months or so I was hobbling round either on crutches or with a walking frame.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> Strangely enough, even though I could barely walk the one thing I could do without any problem was to drive my car. It was the one thing that kept me sane for the 18 months or so I was hobbling round either on crutches or with a walking frame.


It's really only in the last few months that I've started to feel comfortable sitting in a car seat, so driving was not on really.


----------



## margy

Just had some worrying news tonight husband has come home and told me he's being made redundant in July or September. He's 63 so not much chance of getting another job. We thought this might happen but it's always a shock when it does. He says we will manage and his redundancy money will pay of our mortgage but I do worry and feel anxious.


----------



## Dave S

Think of it as a positive step forward to doing what you want to do instead of what you have to do. Mortgage paid off therefore reduced outgoings and more time together.
I gave up work 4 years ago at age 63 and registered self employed dbusiness insurance on the car and now sometimes work gardening, dog training and walking, holiday cover in garages. 
Plus plenty of time off.

.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't want to start a row/discussion about it but I know many of us were feeling angry over recent events - I've emailed a local women's centre to discuss volunteering with them. Not sure what I could do/how much time they would need...but at least I feel like I might be able to turn my anger into something constructive. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave S

Good luck and well done.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Just had some worrying news tonight husband has come home and told me he's being made redundant in July or September. He's 63 so not much chance of getting another job. We thought this might happen but it's always a shock when it does. He says we will manage and his redundancy money will pay of our mortgage but I do worry and feel anxious.


Not the best news 

Being able to pay off the mortgage is huge though so that offers some security.

Hope something else comes along though to take the pressure off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry to read that @margy  thank goodness the mortgage will be gone though, that's at least something not to have to stress over.


----------



## margy

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry to read that @margy  thank goodness the mortgage will be gone though, that's at least something not to have to stress over.


Yes we are lucky that at least we have a home and I'm still working. I worry for the young ones who find themselves out of a job and have rent/ mortgages and young families to support. It makes you appreciate what you have.


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry to read that @margy  thank goodness the mortgage will be gone though, that's at least something not to have to stress over.


That is a biggie isnt it? Im currently saving to try and get mine paid off early (TBH Ive only got a couple of years left if I do nothing!) but I really want to quit my job and go on bank...which basically means picking up nursing shifts wherever and whenever I want. Ive been at my place for over 20 yrs but its really not the best place as its reputation for being stressful, busy, and having very poorly and sometimes violent patients is well earned!

On another note my veg box delivery came today and I have wild garlic in it! Never had that before....very tasty. I am feeling a stir fry for tea I think!:Woot


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> That is a biggie isnt it? Im currently saving to try and get mine paid off early (TBH Ive only got a couple of years left if I do nothing!) but I really want to quit my job and go on bank...which basically means picking up nursing shifts wherever and whenever I want. Ive been at my place for over 20 yrs but its really not the best place as its reputation for being stressful, busy, and having very poorly and sometimes violent patients is well earned!
> 
> On another note my veg box delivery came today and I have wild garlic in it! Never had that before....very tasty. I am feeling a stir fry for tea I think!:Woot


Yummy! Love wild garlic. I always buy it whenever they have it in the supermarket.


----------



## margy

Magyarmum said:


> Yummy! Love wild garlic. I always buy it whenever they have it in


It grows in the woods near our house, here is Belle this time last year when it was just starting to grow back


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> That is a biggie isnt it? Im currently saving to try and get mine paid off early (TBH Ive only got a couple of years left if I do nothing!) but I really want to quit my job and go on bank...which basically means picking up nursing shifts wherever and whenever I want. Ive been at my place for over 20 yrs but its really not the best place as its reputation for being stressful, busy, and having very poorly and sometimes violent patients is well earned!
> 
> On another note my veg box delivery came today and I have wild garlic in it! Never had that before....very tasty. I am feeling a stir fry for tea I think!:Woot


We cleared our mortgage early, last year and it was the biggest relief.

Knowing that, whatever happens, we couldn't lose the house that we'd been paying for for 25 years.

That could give you the freedom to change your job @catz4m8z


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> We cleared our mortgage early, last year and it was the biggest relief.
> 
> Knowing that, whatever happens, we couldn't lose the house that we'd been paying for for 25 years.
> 
> That could give you the freedom to change your job @catz4m8z


We made payments off the mortgage whenever we had a sum of money saved in order to do so. It was fantastic when we finally made our last mortgage payment. We didn't have a huge mortgage compared to some, more like a personal loan amount, but it was still a millstone round our necks for all those years. It was amazing to have the extra money each month.
As both our children had left home everything we earned was ours to do as we wished (once the bills were paid) and we had everything we needed so didn't spend so much. My husband made the decision to retire at 62, he could have gone at 60 which was the civil service ruling in those days, but stayed on for a few more years. He did some part time work for a while before finally retiring at 64. As always, we managed until government pensions kicked in and made life somewhat easier.


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm definitely not happy.

It's started to snow just when I though we'd finished with all that nonsense for this year.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I'm definitely not happy.
> 
> It's started to snow just when I though we'd finished with all that nonsense for this year.


Bet the boys love it.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Actually enough sun here today to power the solar fountain in the fish pond. Feels hot in the sun and sheltered


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Actually enough sun here today to power the solar fountain in the fish pond. Feels hot in the sun and sheltered


It's supposed to be a decent afternoon in the Midlands; instead its an overcast sky and a light, persistent drizzle:Arghh


----------



## Summercat

We have been overcast too @SbanR and snow flurries on and off the past few days. 
Wish spring would arrive soon. But the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## Lurcherlad

There's a petition on change.org urging the UK Government to ban the import of fois gras, which I've just signed.

Please sign to help to stop the UK supporting this horrific, barbaric practice 

I can't post the link but the title on Change is

*UK Govt. to ban the import of Foie Gras*


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm suffering from lack of sleep which is not surprising considering what happened.

Yesterday morning changed my bed and in the evening put in a hot water bottle so It'd be warm and cosy when I went to bed. Unfortunately, when I turned back the duvet ready to climb in found to my annoyance the hot water bottle had sprung a leak and my mattress and duvet were soaking wet. No way could I sleep in it, so after putting my duvet over the radiator to dry and moping up the mattress as best I could, took myself off to sleep on the sofa in the living room. 

Now the sofa should convert into a double bed but I'm damned if I know how, Anyway made my bed and went off to turn out lights, only to find when I returned my bed was occupied by two four legged bodies. Being the very nice person I am I decided to fetch the boys beds and sleep on them instead. Luckily before I got out of the room the bodies had removed themselves and were following me. Quick as a flash I jumped into bed to be followed by the two bodies. 

Needless to say I didn't sleep well with two fat lumps lying on top of me for most of the night.


----------



## Beth78

Magyarmum said:


> I'm suffering from lack of sleep which is not surprising considering what happened.
> 
> Yesterday morning changed my bed and in the evening put in a hot water bottle so It'd be warm and cosy when I went to bed. Unfortunately, when I turned back the duvet ready to climb in found to my annoyance the hot water bottle had sprung a leak and my mattress and duvet were soaking wet. No way could I sleep in it, so after putting my duvet over the radiator to dry and moping up the mattress as best I could, took myself off to sleep on the sofa in the living room.
> 
> Now the sofa should convert into a double bed but I'm damned if I know how, Anyway made my bed and went off to turn out lights, only to find when I returned my bed was occupied by two four legged bodies. Being the very nice person I am I decided to fetch the boys beds and sleep on them instead. Luckily before I got out of the room the bodies had removed themselves and were following me. Quick as a flash I jumped into bed to be followed by the two bodies.
> 
> Needless to say I didn't sleep well with two fat lumps lying on top of me for most of the night.


Oh no, how annoying. Will your mattress be dry by tonight ?


----------



## margy

Hope you have a better night's sleep tonight. Maybe use those two fat lumps instead of a hot water bottle x


----------



## Happy Paws2

Magyarmum said:


> I'm suffering from lack of sleep which is not surprising considering what happened.
> 
> Yesterday morning changed my bed and in the evening put in a hot water bottle so It'd be warm and cosy when I went to bed. Unfortunately, when I turned back the duvet ready to climb in found to my annoyance th*e hot water bottle had sprung a leak and my mattress and duvet were soaking wet. * No way could I sleep in it, so after putting my duvet over the radiator to dry and moping up the mattress as best I could, took myself off to sleep on the sofa in the living room.
> 
> Now the sofa should convert into a double bed but I'm damned if I know how, Anyway made my bed and went off to turn out lights, only to find when I returned my bed was occupied by two four legged bodies. Being the very nice person I am I decided to fetch the boys beds and sleep on them instead. Luckily before I got out of the room the bodies had removed themselves and were following me. Quick as a flash I jumped into bed to be followed by the two bodies.
> 
> Needless to say I didn't sleep well with two fat lumps lying on top of me for most of the night.


Hope you can dry them for tonight.

That's why I don't use them, I use wheat bags you put in the microwave and they stay warm for ages and never nasty and cold in the morning.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microwave-...eat+bags+for+microwave&qid=1616350729&sr=8-11


----------



## margy

Well back to work on Mon after 3 months off with my shoulder. I'm actually looking forward to it am a bit sick of every day being the same. Hats of to those who have had to shield during lock down I really don't know how they have done it and stayed sane.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## catz4m8z

I go to tell the dogs off this morning for barking at the end of the garden, look over the fence and what do I find??

Just a small black cat chilling out with a large red fox!
What were they up to back there!!!?:Wideyed


----------



## Lurcherlad

Apparently he had been struggling with his uni course. If only he'd reached out for help.

Very sad


----------



## Bisbow

In our family it is tradition since my great grandfathers day to plant potatoes on Good Friday

So we did, and it was cold,

I am not much of a gardener, I just put things in the ground, say a little prayer over them and leave it to nature

So hopefully it ill work again this year, always been good up till now

Fingers crossed


----------



## HarlequinCat

Bisbow said:


> In our family it is tradition since my great grandfathers day to plant potatoes on Good Friday
> 
> So we did, and it was cold,
> 
> I am not much of a gardener, I just put things in the ground, say a little prayer over them and leave it to nature
> 
> So hopefully it ill work again this year, always been good up till now
> 
> Fingers crossed


I forgot about that. Mum and her dad used to do the same. We haven't done it for ages though, but I will have to remember next year and try it


----------



## catz4m8z

Just bought my Dad some joint supplements (he has really bad arthritis in his hands and his Dr just told him there was nothing he could do except take ibuprofen, no mention of trying supplements!). 
Obviously I went straight for a company that makes animal supplements and happens to have branched out into people! well, if it works for dogs and horses.....:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

catz4m8z said:


> Just bought my Dad some joint supplements (he has really bad arthritis in his hands and his Dr just told him there was nothing he could do except take ibuprofen, no mention of trying supplements!).
> Obviously I went straight for a company that makes animal supplements and happens to have branched out into people! well, if it works for dogs and horses.....:Hilarious


Which one is it?
Both of us have arthritis, husband in knee and me in back and thumbs for some odd reason. Husband has bought some very expensive supplements which he swears is helping, some sort of Indian herb thing. He's also wearing a weekly pain killing patch, I think opioid based. We both take glucosamine and turmeric supplements. Oddly I've noticed rubbing in some tiger balm and taking paracetamol seems to be helping back pain which has surprised me.


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> Which one is it?


Its by Lintbell, which are primarily an animal company! It has all the same ingredients as the dog version (glucosamine, hyaluronic acid, green lipped mussel, vit C and E, etc). It seems to work great for the dogs...not sure how good it will be for a crotchety old *** in his late 70s who doesnt like taking any tablets at all though!LOL


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## rona

Just got back from packing up my friends personal possessions. I was ok doing that, but then came out to a card from the kids next door :Bawling

They used to bring my friend cakes and stuff 

Anyway, going to stay over for a couple of nights very soon to see if we want to move in there or stay here.
There's advantages and disadvantages on both sides


----------



## Lurcherlad

A difficult task Rona.

What are the differences in the properties that might sway you one way or the other?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> A difficult task Rona.
> 
> What are the differences in the properties that might sway you one way or the other?


His has more rooms and a huge garden, it's out of the area that is now getting 3-4000 new houses every year but, It's on a rather busy road and the medical center is abysmal.
Also, and I know most people wouldn't even consider this, but my wildlife will be hard to leave. My horrid little pond that is only there because of the frogs, the hedgehogs that feed every night, my troop of Sparrows, but worse of all, my dear old friend the Crow. I don't think she would have survived to her ripe old age without the refuge of my garden on a couple of occasions


----------



## Lurcherlad

I see the dilemma, though the busy road would be a big no for me.

A big house and garden sounds lovely but I’m with you, the animals you have around you and who are your pals would be a huge magnet


----------



## rona

It's just so hard. Ultimately, we want to move to Wales and my place will take longer to sell than his. In that way it seems sensible to move there for a couple of years


----------



## kimthecat

The smell of chocolate when you open your Easter Egg!, Mmm.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Just got back from packing up my friends personal possessions. I was ok doing that, but then came out to a card from the kids next door :Bawling
> 
> They used to bring my friend cakes and stuff
> 
> Anyway, going to stay over for a couple of nights very soon to see if we want to move in there or stay here.
> There's advantages and disadvantages on both sides


----------



## kimthecat

Went to Denham country park and had a lovely walk . We crossed the canal and walked along the lakes that used to be gravel pits . Saw a blackcap .

My heart was heavy when I saw HS2 cutting down trees . loads of security. Soon the view will be spoilt by a viaduct . saw the eco camps . so brave.


----------



## Siskin




----------



## Nicola234

Siskin said:


> View attachment 466280


Aww no I got caught with this yesterday :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

Just stood at my window and watched a cat jump into the garden, wander right up to the back door and then stare at the locked catflap like 'oh s**t!...this isnt my house!!:Wideyed:Banghead'.
then run off again!:Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Just stood at my window and watched a cat jump into the garden, wander right up to the back door and then stare at the locked catflap like 'oh s**t!...this isnt my house!!:Wideyed:Banghead'.
> then run off again!:Hilarious


:Hilarious My sister has a visiting cat from next door but shes not let him in for a year . Poor Harvey


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Just stood at my window and watched a cat jump into the garden, wander right up to the back door and then stare at the locked catflap like 'oh s**t!...this isnt my house!!:Wideyed:Banghead'.
> then run off again!:Hilarious


I do that in car parks with strangers' cars that look like mine


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lurcherlad said:


> I do that in car parks with strangers' cars that look like mine


My OH got a lift off a mate once, went in a shop and came back out and got in what he thought was his mates car. Both him and the woman got a fright .Another car exactly the same as theirs had parked just behind and he'dmistakenly gotten into it. He was so embarrassed


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> I do that in car parks with strangers' cars that look like mine


I once got in somebodies car at a train station thinking it was a taxi! (it was dark and raining hard).
Best thing is they actually drove me to where I wanted to go!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> View attachment 466280


Will you stop it.


----------



## Siskin

Here's another one @Happy Paws2


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## margy

Just a query. I walked down to town today to get my fruit and veg. It was packed with people milling around in and out of the shops. Are we still in lockdown and if we are why are all non essential shops opening and encouraging people to go out. I thought lockdown meant you were locked down at home?


----------



## Siskin

No we’re not in full lockdown now, only partial. Non essential shops were allowed to open today. Pubs can open too but you can only sit outside, hairdressers are now open again and taking bookings


----------



## Linda Weasel

Saw on the news this morning; people queued outside Primark at 7.30 am to get their emergency throw-away T-shirts.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Linda Weasel said:


> Saw on the news this morning; people queued outside Primark at 7.30 am to get their emergency throw-away T-shirts.


Ha ha, my oh went for 8am to avoid the rush to get some gardening trousers and underpants! Essential as the zip went on his old ones and they were split on the bum too.


----------



## Kaily

Just wondering where @tabelmabel has gone? I always enjoy her posts.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Kaily said:


> Just wondering where @tabelmabel has gone? I always enjoy her posts.


Me too, hope she's OK.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Something that drives me mad is my left leg, since I had a stroke it's almost useless I can just about walk but at times it will not move and turning round can be difficult. 
I'm not really moaning as I know there are a lot of people worse off than me but at times it's a real pain.
At times it's almost funny when I start to walk and nothing happens I have to call OH to come and give me a gentle pull. 
This morning we were both in a silly mood he tried to help me and I started to laugh he started to laugh and I nearly landed on the floor in a heap, then later I was working in the kitchen and it's easier shuffle sideways when I want something than to turn, OH said "you remind me of a crab" we looked at each and laughed that much that tears were running down our faces. OH has now got me to my chair and told me not to move.


----------



## catz4m8z

well, as long as you get where you are going in the end @Happy Paws2!

Across the road they have had a big fire going the last couple of days as they are burning alot of old plants, bushes,etc. It could of been really annoying but for some reason the smoke has a really lovely patchouli smell to it! Not sure what exactly is causing it but now my house smells like a new age crystal shop!!LOL


----------



## ForestWomble

My parents have a blue tit in their garden who sits in a bush and keeps on flying out and attacking its reflection in the glass of their conservatory. Any ideas on how to stop it as mum is worried it will hurt itself?


----------



## Lurcherlad

ForestWomble said:


> My parents have a blue tit in their garden who sits in a bush and keeps on flying out and attacking its reflection in the glass of their conservatory. Any ideas on how to stop it as mum is worried it will hurt itself?


You can get stickers of birds of prey to put on windows to deter other birds going near them.

Or you could hang some kind of net or cover on the outside temporarily to obscure the glass.


----------



## ForestWomble

Lurcherlad said:


> You can get stickers of birds of prey to put on windows to deter other birds going near them.
> 
> Or you could hang some kind of net or cover on the outside temporarily to obscure the glass.


Thank you, I will pass that on.


----------



## catz4m8z

Won a game of 'dinner russian roulette' last night....used a carton of coconut cream that was over a year past its best before date!

Im still alive!! woo hoo!:Woot (also coconut cream mixed with dark chocolate pudding tastes like a Bounty bar...yum):Smug


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Won a game of 'dinner russian roulette' last night....used a carton of coconut cream that was over a year past its best before date!
> 
> Im still alive!! woo hoo!:Woot (also coconut cream mixed with dark chocolate pudding tastes like a Bounty bar...yum):Smug


:Woot The calories!!!
I've put on a lb just reading your post


----------



## catz4m8z

SbanR said:


> :Woot The calories!!!
> I've put on a lb just reading your post


I know!:Shy and people think vegans are automatically skinny......erm, not the way I do it!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> I know!:Shy and people think vegans are automatically skinny......erm, not the way I do it!!LOL:Hilarious


Chips cooked in veg oil are vegan (thankfully!) 

And these ....










Which I've resisted ..... so far


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Football at sunset. There was no-one around last night (they must have all gone to the pub), we broke out the mini football to celebrate and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Beth78

I went swimming this morning and their pool heating is broken so the water was very cold.
It was OK once you got past the initial shock though. Was very entertaining watching people get in, som screaming and expletives


----------



## Dave S

I have been so busy the last few weeks I really don't know where the time has gone.
Busy doing the garden, sowing seeds, cutting grass, finding bargains in garden centres, dog training, baking.

I gave up work 4 years ago to spend a bit more time resting after nearly 50 years of toil. Something went wrong there somewhere.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Decided to go out again today, just down to Sainsbury's for a few bit and bobs, lovely to be out in the sunshine again.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Went crazy after getting back from a long woodland walk with a friend and washed all 3 cars on the drive! 

DS has a nice brand new flash Audi that was filthy and being black was looking dreadful following the recent Sahara dust rain we’ve had here.

It’s now all clean and shiny! 

OH’s car got a slightly less thorough treatment and my aged car only got a Cat’s Lick cos I had ran out of steam and enthusiasm by the time I got round to it! 

I shall pick DS up from the station in his car tonight .... let’s see if he notices


----------



## Dave S

Lurcherlad said:


> Went crazy after getting back from a long woodland walk with a friend and washed all 3 cars on the drive!
> 
> DS has a nice brand new flash Audi that was filthy and being black was looking dreadful following the recent Sahara dust rain we've had here.
> 
> It's now all clean and shiny!
> 
> OH's car got a slightly less thorough treatment and my aged car only got a Cat's Lick cos I had ran out of steam and enthusiasm by the time I got round to it!
> 
> I shall pick DS up from the station in his car tonight .... let's see if he notices


The council very kindly sorted out additional parking outside my house, 6 additional bays, so I can now get my cars next to each other and get the jet wash out to them to wash and polish.
Did that just before the Sahara dust and did them again last week.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Nope! He didn’t notice .... though to be fair, it was dark!


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Nope! He didn't notice .... though to be fair, it was dark!


You washed the cars in the wrong order. Should have started with yours first


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> You washed the cars in the wrong order. Should have started with yours first


Haha! Yeah, I know!

But mine is the oldest and tattiest (is that a word?)


----------



## Siskin

Finally my turn for the hairdressers. Such a relief not to have hair in my eyes and mouth. Got a shortish bob cut which should last a while. The salon was empty too which was nice, not because they aren’t busy but the other stylalist was off. I asked if they were very busy and she said they were and how different it was from the first lockdown easing. Then she felt people were more apprehensive then about coming in for a hair cut and many didn’t make their next appts or have colouring done. This time she says it’s different and people are having more done and booking ahead, she wondered if the vaccination was giving people more confidence.


----------



## rona

Got asked to be a Woodland warden for forestry England. Would normally have jumped at the chance, but with my new fear aggressive charge, I don't think patrolling a dog walking spot would be a good idea.
Pity..........would have liked that I think


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Got asked to be a Woodland warden for forestry England. would have liked that I think


That is a shame, it does sound like it would be right up your alley!

Celebrating my birthday today!:Woot Pulled all the stops out and and celebrated in style (the style being that of a geeky introvert:Shy). This meant me chilling out with junk food and treating myself to a month of Disney Plus so I can binge watch Marvel and Star Wars shows.:Smug). 
It doesnt take much to make me happy!


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> That is a shame, it does sound like it would be right up your alley!
> 
> Celebrating my birthday today!:Woot Pulled all the stops out and and celebrated in style (the style being that of a geeky introvert:Shy). This meant me chilling out with junk food and treating myself to a month of Disney Plus so I can binge watch Marvel and Star Wars shows.:Smug).
> It doesnt take much to make me happy!


Happy birthday


----------



## Nicola234

catz4m8z said:


> Celebrating my birthday today!:Woot Pulled all the stops out and and celebrated in style (the style being that of a geeky introvert:Shy). This meant me chilling out with junk food and treating myself to a month of Disney Plus so I can binge watch Marvel and Star Wars shows.:Smug).
> It doesnt take much to make me happy!


Happy birthday


----------



## DanWalkersmum

belated Happy birthday to you


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> That is a shame, it does sound like it would be right up your alley!
> 
> Celebrating my birthday today!:Woot Pulled all the stops out and and celebrated in style (the style being that of a geeky introvert:Shy). This meant me chilling out with junk food and treating myself to a month of Disney Plus so I can binge watch Marvel and Star Wars shows.:Smug).
> It doesnt take much to make me happy!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Magyarmum

Marvellous in't it? 

I've just spent the past half hour trying to decide what to wear and I'm only taking the dogs to training. 

Just shows what my life has been reduced to when venturing into the city seems as exciting as spending a weekend in Paris


----------



## Siskin

Went for my quarterly check up and X-ray this afternoon. All went smoothly, just need to wait for results now.
The strange pink area and weird blister like thing that came up at the bottom of the operation scar started weeping a bit over the weekend so I covered it with a dressing. It’s now reduced to a small area which looks as if it might have a little bit of infection in it, but the pinkness has gone and apart from this tiny bit the rest has all dried up. The doctor wasn’t sure what was going on and said it looked as if it is healing well, however he is concerned in case a cyst has formed and has booked me in for an mri on the area and given me some antibiotics to clear it up.
Picked up the a/bs and I need to take 2 four times a day for 7 days! I’m now wondering if there’s something he’s not telling me.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Went for my quarterly check up and X-ray this afternoon. All went smoothly, just need to wait for results now.
> The strange pink area and weird blister like thing that came up at the bottom of the operation scar started weeping a bit over the weekend so I covered it with a dressing. It's now reduced to a small area which looks as if it might have a little bit of infection in it, but the pinkness has gone and apart from this tiny bit the rest has all dried up. The doctor wasn't sure what was going on and said it looked as if it is healing well, however he is concerned in case a cyst has formed and has booked me in for an mri on the area and given me some antibiotics to clear it up.
> Picked up the a/bs and I need to take 2 four times a day for 7 days! I'm now wondering if there's something he's not telling me.


I had something very similar after I broke my femur and the put a plate and pins in. The incision was only about 4 inches long, and appeared to be healing well until one evening I noticed it had turned into a blister, full of a clear liquid. I went back to the hospital where I had an X-ray and was told it could either be due to irritation caused by the plate or pins or the beginning of necrosis of the hip bone. A year later I had to have the pins and plate removed and as predicted I by the time I had my hip replacement several months later I did have severe necrosis of the bone.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> I had something very similar after I broke my femur and the put a plate and pins in. The incision was only about 4 inches long, and appeared to be healing well until one evening I noticed it had turned into a blister, full of a clear liquid. I went back to the hospital where I had an X-ray and was told it could either be due to irritation caused by the plate or pins or the beginning of necrosis of the hip bone. A year later I had to have the pins and plate removed and as predicted I by the time I had my hip replacement several months later I did have severe necrosis of the bone.


Crumbs, I hope it's not that. It's by the knee so could be I suppose.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Crumbs, I hope it's not that. It's by the knee so could be I suppose.


Could be one of a dozen things. In my case I think they were fairly certain because when I fell I dislocated my hip which tore several muscles and nerves and because of this there was a chance that the blood supply to the joint had been cut off leading to necrosis.

The consultant who did my hip replacement told me he'd had to glue me together :Arghh


----------



## margy

Just watched Paul o Grady for the love of dogs and cried at the 13yr old staffy left tied up to their gates. How could you leave an old dog like that, I know he had a lump on his back but I just can't understand it. I have to say though I'm not sure about the family that adopted him. A family with a young child who will be heartbroken in a year or so when he has to be put to sleep. A good outcome for the dog but maybe not for the child who will be heartbroken to lose his pet after so short a time.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I know @margy, so sad 

How cruel to dump him like that. The owners could have taken him in themselves and surrendered him ... at least he wouldn't have been alone, bewildered and scared until the security guard found him.

Unnecessarily callous imo.

As for his new owners, yes the boy will be very sad when he dies but he will have contributed to the old boy's happiness in his last years.


----------



## westie~ma

Ate out in a pub garden today. 
Pubs and restaurants in Wales are still shut, even outdoors, so we drove to Cheltenham to one of our favourite pubs. 

Such a treat.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Went for my quarterly check up and X-ray this afternoon. All went smoothly, just need to wait for results now.
> The strange pink area and weird blister like thing that came up at the bottom of the operation scar started weeping a bit over the weekend so I covered it with a dressing. It's now reduced to a small area which looks as if it might have a little bit of infection in it, but the pinkness has gone and apart from this tiny bit the rest has all dried up. The doctor wasn't sure what was going on and said it looked as if it is healing well, however he is concerned in case a cyst has formed and has booked me in for an mri on the area and given me some antibiotics to clear it up.
> Picked up the a/bs and I need to take 2 four times a day for 7 days! I'm now wondering if there's something he's not telling me.


Sorry to hear this . paws crossed its not serious.


----------



## Dave S

Advertised for sale on local facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/4187774004595681/?ref=share_attachment

_"Very good condition! not been outside in the rain. Cat didn't like it then died".
_
I would be worried buying it...…...


----------



## Siskin

Cant seem to get the link to work. Goes to fb then it’s the whirling wheel of doom


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Cant seem to get the link to work. Goes to fb then it's the whirling wheel of doom


I just had a white page


----------



## Siskin

OH went for his appointment at the Newport hospital today to see about his knee replacement. Doctor agreed that he does need one. His waiting list is approx 8 weeks, he said the NHS are currently not doing any routine orthopaedic work as far as he’s aware so goodness knows how long OH would have to wait otherwise. As he has been paying into the Benendem scheme for years and years he is entitled to a discount of approx 40% which doesn’t half bring the price down and well worth the hour and a half journey to get there. So we are thinking early August would be a good time for him to have the op all being well. Feel very glad that we are in a position to pay for this. All that scrimping and saving for most of our marriage and a few wise investments have finally paid off.
So long as the results are fine from the X-ray and mri I having then we should be able to go away to Suffolk for a while. Yippeeeee.


----------



## margy

Got a nice surprise from British Gas this week. They're sending me a cheque for £65 because I cancelled my Homeserve and hadn't gotten the boiler service I was entitled to. I never knew to be honest, good job they decided to tell me.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I got a cheque for £46 the other day from my bank cos they had told me my house insurance qualified for some extra discount years back, but apparently they told me wrong so are compensating me for their error 

Not sure how that works out but if they want to give me money I won’t complain.

I suspect it related to the PPI checks they’ve been doing as OH registered just before the deadline, just in case we’d been done without knowing it. Maybe they are double checking all past transactions?


----------



## Siskin

Taken from Facebook. If only it would work


----------



## Lurcherlad

Someone locally has just started putting up signs for owners to clear up after their dog.

I’ve been fighting against the litter and dog poo since getting Jack 9 years ago (even getting 7 new bins erected by the Council), but nothing’s changed really.

The problem is as bad as ever 

So many scumbags!


----------



## MollySmith

I changed my energy supplier. Not terribly exciting but I thought Scottish Power was a good one - we got moved to them from Tonik who went bust, they’re not. We’re now with Good Energy. Our boiler needs replacing before next winter, it must be 15-20 years old and we can’t get spares so I need to read up about the thrilling world of central heating. Woohoo. It’s so rock and roll!


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Someone locally has just started putting up signs for owners to clear up after their dog.
> 
> I've been fighting against the litter and dog poo since getting Jack 9 years ago (even getting 7 new bins erected by the Council), but nothing's changed really.
> 
> The problem is as bad as ever
> 
> So many scumbags!


We don't suffer with dog waste but lots of litter. Drives me mad to see masks. I don't get it. Clearly whoever had worn it because they know it's a pandemic so why leave it.

Litter of any kind seems to be getting so much worse despite the publicity about impact to the planet and wildlife. It's so irritating.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

apologies for poor quality but this was so good I had to post it


----------



## rona

Sigh...........never ending at the moment. Off to hospital with chest pains


----------



## Nicola234

rona said:


> Sigh...........never ending at the moment. Off to hospital with chest pains


Oh no Rona! Hope you're ok x


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Sigh...........never ending at the moment. Off to hospital with chest pains


Hope it's nothing more than a reaction perhaps to all the stress you've had lately with your friend and your health worries.

It can take a heavy toll, without us realising it.

Sending a cyber hug x


----------



## rona

They've changed their minds and told me to ring if I get worse


----------



## margy

Hope your ok @rona and haven't gotten any worse.


----------



## Bisbow

My laptop was giving me a bad time
Clever clogs OH said he would fix it
He did

But in the process he lost all my favourite recipes

He could not retrieve them

I have found some but can't find a lot and I have searched non stop

MEN what can we do with them


----------



## SbanR

Bisbow said:


> MEN what can we do with them


Put him on doggie biscuits for a week?


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Hope your ok @rona and haven't gotten any worse.


Yes I'm ok thank you.

Already have an appointment with GP tomorrow, so discuss further then. It may be that I'd just cut the prednisone and my body was complaining


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Sigh...........never ending at the moment. Off to hospital with chest pains


 Hope you will be ok . keep us updated. 
ETA , if you do get worse or the pain doesn't go away , I would go to A & E , Also look out for pain down your left arm .


----------



## kimthecat

Does anyone co -habit (or live in sin as my dear Mother used to say :Hilarious ) with their partner? Ive been with my OH for fifteen years this year and I wondered if you have a special date that you celebrate as an anniversary. I knew my Oh before we got together so we don't have a date when we met and he sort of moved in gradually so we don't have a date I can remember.


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> Does anyone co -habit (or live in sin as my dear Mother used to say :Hilarious ) with their partner? Ive been with my OH for fifteen years this year and I wondered if you have a special date that you celebrate as an anniversary. I knew my Oh before we got together so we don't have a date when we met and he sort of moved in gradually so we don't have a date I can remember.


Me and OH have been together 12 years this year I think. We have 2 dates so far, the first time we met and when he proposed to me. Still not married yet though, too expensive and I would prefer it up north and OH would prefer it here . I think when we do though it'll be just the 2 of us and witnesses, we're not into big shindigs .


----------



## kimthecat

HarlequinCat said:


> Me and OH have been together 12 years this year I think. We have 2 dates so far, the first time we met and when he proposed to me. Still not married yet though, too expensive and I would prefer it up north and OH would prefer it here . I think when we do though it'll be just the 2 of us and witnesses, we're not into big shindigs .


Ive been thinking of marriage lately but I don't want to rush things. :Hilarious It gets complicated with inheritances and family and previous relationships . 
We have less rights than those who are married or in civil partnerships. My neighbour , her partner was separated and catholic when they met , it took a long time for the divorce and they never bothered to get married and co- habited many years and when he died , we went to register the death . She wasnt allowed to registered it as his partner but as she was there when he died , it was registered as present at death. She was really upset as if it made her a nobody.


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> Ive been thinking of marriage lately but I don't want to rush things. :Hilarious It gets complicated with inheritances and family and previous relationships .
> We have less rights than those who are married or in civil partnerships. My neighbour , her partner was separated and catholic when they met , it took a long time for the divorce and they never bothered to get married and co- habited many years and when he died , we went to register the death . She wasnt allowed to registered it as his partner but as she was there when he died , it was registered as present at death. She was really upset as if it made her a nobody.


That must have been really hard for her . The law should be changed for people who have been living together for years as basically married.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Ive been thinking of marriage lately but I don't want to rush things. :Hilarious It gets complicated with inheritances and family and previous relationships .
> We have less rights than those who are married or in civil partnerships. My neighbour , her partner was separated and catholic when they met , it took a long time for the divorce and they never bothered to get married and co- habited many years and when he died , we went to register the death . She wasnt allowed to registered it as his partner but as she was there when he died , it was registered as present at death. She was really upset as if it made her a nobody.


It's the main reason that my daughter has decided to have civil partnership with her fella. They've been together for about 5 years now and I think if left to her own devises she wouldn't bother to marry, but she's become aware that she will have no rights if she doesn't. Her plan is to sell her flat in the future and use some of the profit to pay off some of her fellas mortgage, so she needs to have a formal relationship if she's doing something like this just in case it all goes pear shaped. They were due to have a civil partnership ceremony last May which was cancelled. She says she's wondering whether to just get on with it and have the civil partnership and then have a family get together later on when things are easier. We've given her our blessing on that.


----------



## kimthecat

@Siskin That would be nice if they were able to have the civil service this year. I think most parents want their children to have some sort of ceremony.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Does anyone co -habit (or live in sin as my dear Mother used to say :Hilarious ) with their partner? Ive been with my OH for fifteen years this year and I wondered if you have a special date that you celebrate as an anniversary. I knew my Oh before we got together so we don't have a date when we met and he sort of moved in gradually so we don't have a date I can remember.


Been together 30 years.
I'm not one for things like that but OH is quite sentimental and always remembers when he classes as the date we got together, though this was after we met, which was a couple of years before



kimthecat said:


> We have less rights than those who are married or in civil partnerships


I keep telling OH this. Told him, if he wants any of my money when I die, then he's better pay for me to make a will


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> It's the main reason that my daughter has decided to have civil partnership with her fella. They've been together for about 5 years now and I think if left to her own devises she wouldn't bother to marry, but she's become aware that she will have no rights if she doesn't. Her plan is to sell her flat in the future and use some of the profit to pay off some of her fellas mortgage, so she needs to have a formal relationship if she's doing something like this just in case it all goes pear shaped. They were due to have a civil partnership ceremony last May which was cancelled. She says she's wondering whether to just get on with it and have the civil partnership and then have a family get together later on when things are easier. We've given her our blessing on that.


As it's just for practical reasons, it makes sense just to do it ASAP with no fuss tbh.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Ive been thinking of marriage lately but I don't want to rush things. :Hilarious * It gets complicated with inheritances and family and previous relationships . *
> We have less rights than those who are married or in civil partnerships. My neighbour , her partner was separated and catholic when they met , it took a long time for the divorce and they never bothered to get married and co- habited many years and when he died , we went to register the death . She wasnt allowed to registered it as his partner but as she was there when he died , it was registered as present at death. She was really upset as if it made her a nobody.


If you really want to marry surely as far as inheritance goes if you both make a Will, things would be sorted out.

Sorry about your neighbour that must have been heart breaking for her.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> If you really want to marry surely as far as inheritance goes if you both make a Will, things would be sorted out.
> 
> Sorry about your neighbour that must have been heart breaking for her.


Yes you can make a will and that will work over inheriting things, but it's annoying things like registering death, closing bank accounts, stopping direct debits and similar, all sorts of stuff that if you're not married or in a civil partnership or related with someone it's seems impossible to do which is bizarre. Also as not legally related you have no say over your partners treatment in hospital or anywhere if he or she is unable to speak for themselves.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Yes you can make a will and that will work over inheriting things, but it's annoying things like registering death, closing bank accounts, stopping direct debits and similar, all sorts of stuff that if you're not married or in a civil partnership or related with someone it's seems impossible to do which is bizarre. Also as not legally related you have no say over your partners treatment in hospital or anywhere if he or she is unable to speak for themselves.


Until the law is changed it better to get married then.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Until the law is changed it better to get married then.


Or civil partnership if that suits better. My daughter is very much a feminist and feels that marriage is a patriarchal sentiment and has never wanted to be tied in this way. Once CP's were made legal for heterosexual couples she felt this was a good option for them both. I think she wears the trousers in their relationship


----------



## Dave S

My wife reminded me that 34 years ago, there was the Snooker on television, we were having the bathroom refitted and she was pregnant.

I was working and the fitter was worried about my wife going into labour.

On the Thursday I went to work as normal - 1 hour drive away only to be called back home at 9am as yes, she was in labour.

2.36, 8th May - Friday morning, we had a little boy.

Look at the size of him now...………..










Love it.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> but it's annoying things like registering death, closing bank accounts, stopping direct debits and similar, all sorts of stuff that if you're not married or in a civil partnership or related with someone it's seems impossible to do which is bizarre


Tell me about it..........spent all day today trying to sort things for my late friend,got most done but ruddy Aviva are impossible to even reach let alone talk to :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead


----------



## kimthecat

@rona How are you today?

@Dave S What a lovely photo and beautiful babies.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> @rona How are you today?
> 
> .


I'm buzzin


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> I'm buzzin


Thats good to hear.


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> @rona
> 
> @Dave S What a lovely photo and beautiful babies.


Thank you Kim, love seeing the kids, I collect their big sister from school every day and spend time with them all.


----------



## Dave S

I see the proof reader at You Garden is on holiday...…….

Had this email this morning.

Don't Miss Out | Claim Yours NOW | Limited Stock! A new range of decorative dahlias, the Lubega series has been bred to bloom earlier, bigger and better than standard types.

View in Browser - Send to Friend



*FREE* Dahlia Collection with Code *EM1686*



*EMAIL EXCLUSIVE OFFER!*
*FREE Dahlia 'Lubega' Collection*
*RRP. £14.99*
*For Earlier, Bugger and Better Blooms!*
GET YOURS FREE! »

* Just pay postage and packaging


A stunning breakthrough for Dahlias with large, bright, bold blooms before other types
Naturally vigorous, compact and self-branching, easy to grow because no pinching is necessary
Large, bright, fully double blooms cover the plant all season giving you great results
A great mix of colours, superb in the flower border or perfectly suited to a pot
Supplied as 12 x plug plants ready for potting up and growing on
CLAIM YOURS NOW »

*DON'T MISS OUT - LIMITED STOCK!*
*______________________________________________________________________________________
*
Can you see it?


----------



## rona

Oops, someones finger slipped


----------



## SbanR

Oh Bugger!!
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Oops, someones finger slipped


That took me sooooo long to see!:Shy In my defense though Im just coming off a nightshift so my brain isnt operating properly yet!

Just asking myself why I felt the need to binge watch ghost hunting/spooky clips on YT the last couple of days when I know I will only freak myself out. Its not the unexplained lights or objects moving that really do it for me...its the creepy faces or figures people supposedly see. And then Im not thinking 'ghost', Im thinking axe murderer!!:Nailbiting
yes.....am now scared to go upstairs and hang up my washing in case there is an axe murderer just chillin' up there!:Shifty
:Hilarious


----------



## Linda Weasel

I don’t watch spooky stuff for just that reason.
When you’re watching it it’s fine and much too far-fetched, but at 2.00 am when you’re on your own and the house is making creaky tappy noises (as houses do), not so funny.


----------



## rona

Just contacted electricity company because for the first time ever, I've run up a little debt. It's tiny and only due to lockdown and the unusual cold. I know I shall only use half this month, as I have every year since I've been with this company.
I was offering to increase payments by 20% to clear it. That would be clear in 2-3 months. However, they decided that wasn't good enough and I could only increase by about 60%.
I withdrew my offer to clear the debt and will leave it until their summer review, by which time the debt should be much smaller 

Couldn't make it up


----------



## Lurcherlad

That makes no sense Rona 

I’m always behind at this time of year, but it balances out during the summer, so I usually leave it tbh.


----------



## Siskin

I’ve recently found out that there is location filming going on at a Manor House in a nearby village. This week they are up at the old airfield shooting this week. I had spotted them in the village a few weeks ago and also driving about with cameras getting landscape shots. Apparently it’s a horror film starring Rory Kinnear and Jessie Buckley (don’t know who she is). Don’t watch horror films so I don’t suppose will see it


----------



## Lurcherlad

Go and offer yourself as an Extra! ;£


----------



## rona

MUM.............look what he's up to
IMG_9408 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Bottoms up
IMG_9407 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Up for air.......so cute with the water droplets 
IMG_9409 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Back with the family 
IMG_9404 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Went to a nature reserve a few miles away, while we've got the sun


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Go and offer yourself as an Extra! ;£


If they want a limpy old lady then I'm there


----------



## DanWalkersmum

watching dad waiting in the queue for tea kiosk today,


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Today's lakeside walk, I accidentally had the night picture setting on (it was early afternoon), I really like the effect though.


----------



## rona

Just had air con topped up in the car, ready for the June heatwave


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Just had air con topped up in the car, ready for the June heatwave


Eek! You've Jinxed us for sure:Arghh


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Just had air con topped up in the car, ready for the June heatwave


Ive just bought a summer dress so it will rain all summer now. Sorry !


----------



## Magyarmum

I woke up in the middle of the night convinced I was having a heart attack. I could hear my heart making irregular noises like nothing I'd ever heard before. Quite scary especially at two in the morning. 

Waking up a little more I discovered Grisha was snuggled up next to me and I was lying with one ear resting on his chest and it was his heart beat as well as my own that I could hear. When I turned over my heart beat was quite normal ...... What a relief!


----------



## catz4m8z

Guess thats the price you pay for having a Schnauzer pillow @Magyarmum 

Just made an apt for the gas company to permanently disconnect me. Ive been paying for a couple of years now and I dont even use gas! If someone moves into my house after me and decides they want gas? well....**** 'em! its bad for the environment!!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Not like me but I want the warmer weather to hurry up....................

I'm not a drinker, I have a few bottles over the xmas period and into January, the only other drinking I do is in the summer when it's warm.............that's usually by now with someone with my heat intolerance 

Well, I ordered the Ale I drink. https://www.exmoorales.co.uk/product/exmoor-gold-5-16-bottles/
It arrived a week ago!
Yesterday I tried one bottle and it's sublime.................can't wait for the warm weather, so that I can have my one bottle a day


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Not like me but I want the warmer weather to hurry up....................
> 
> I'm not a drinker, I have a few bottles over the xmas period and into January, the only other drinking I do is in the summer when it's warm.............that's usually by now with someone with my heat intolerance
> 
> Well, I ordered the Ale I drink. https://www.exmoorales.co.uk/product/exmoor-gold-5-16-bottles/
> It arrived a week ago!
> Yesterday I tried one bottle and it's sublime.................can't wait for the warm weather, so that I can have my one bottle a day


So do I. It's so cold today and now very windy, going to be even worse tomorrow and accompanied by rain. I don't think we've bought enough winter clothes with us


----------



## Dave S

Can anybody please remind me which day summer is this year please.


----------



## rona

Dave S said:


> Can anybody please remind me which day summer is this year please.


June 21st


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, it’s not arrived in Norfolk yet .... pouring with rain and blowing a hoolie here! 

(No better at home in Essex though.)

Having a lazy day at the holiday cottage.


----------



## Magyarmum

I think that simmer's bin an gone in my part of Hungary. We had one really hot day a week last Wednesday and since then despite the weather man's promises absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dave S

Now that the BBC has been found to be guilty of a cover up and Martin Bashir has been exposed as a fraud I don't suppose they will be eating much humble pie as they carry on with exorbitant licence fees, second rate programs and overpaid staff.

I would much rather see the BBC charging pay per view instead of a licence as there is no choice but to pay if you have a television even if you do watch that station.
I would also like to see adverts on the BBC to support their income and a break-up of the different parts - radio, main stream TV, etc into separate and independent managed companies. 

The days of the all empowering BBC where people like us had respect for the institution are over.

None of this will happen I suppose but we can dream can't we.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Dave S said:


> Now that the BBC has been found to be guilty of a cover up and Martin Bashir has been exposed as a fraud I don't suppose they will be eating much humble pie as they carry on with exorbitant licence fees, second rate programs and overpaid staff.
> 
> I would much rather see the BBC charging pay per view instead of a licence as there is no choice but to pay if you have a television even if you do watch that station.
> I would also like to see adverts on the BBC to support their income and a break-up of the different parts - radio, main stream TV, etc into separate and independent managed companies.
> 
> The days of the all empowering BBC where people like us had respect for the institution are over.
> 
> None of this will happen I suppose but we can dream can't we.


I don't care what they do but PLEASE, no ads. Sometimes I watch whatever's on the Beeb just to get away from them.


----------



## SbanR

Linda Weasel said:


> I don't care what they do but PLEASE, no ads. Sometimes I watch whatever's on the Beeb just to get away from them.


I record the programs I want to watch, then fast forward through the ads


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Well, it's not arrived in Norfolk yet .... pouring with rain and blowing a hoolie here!
> 
> (No better at home in Essex though.)
> 
> Having a lazy day at the holiday cottage.


We're in Suffolk and have the hoolie winds here too, not heavy rain though just showery bits and bobs. Feels cold as well. Took Isla for a quick walk in the morning and a brief shop in our favourite farm shop. Now watching the trees getting blown about and keeping warm. Batteries are somehow fully charged despite the clouds so ok for electrics


----------



## ForestWomble

Summer will arrive on the first day of the new school year  

Very strong winds and rain here. Bins have blown over, I've found bits of peoples recycle boxes scattered far and wide.


----------



## rona

Sigh

Why don't solicitors use plain English............going to take me a week just to decipher it all


----------



## kimthecat

SbanR said:


> I record the programs I want to watch, then fast forward through the ads


We do that. The other day , I was trying to fast forward the ads and then realised I was watching TV live , so to speak and it wasnt a recording . :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat

ForestWomble said:


> Summer will arrive on the first day of the new school year
> 
> Very strong winds and rain here. Bins have blown over, I've found bits of peoples recycle boxes scattered far and wide.


Its my fault, I knew I shouldn't have bought that cotton sun dress . It will rain the whole of the summer now.


----------



## SbanR

kimthecat said:


> We do that. The other day , I was trying to fast forward the ads and then realised I was watching TV live , so to speak and it wasnt a recording . :Hilarious


Haha, I've done that too:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

kimthecat said:


> Its my fault, I knew I shouldn't have bought that cotton sun dress . It will rain the whole of the summer now.


Yours and @rona too
Need to banish the pair of you


----------



## kimthecat

SbanR said:


> Yours and @rona too
> Need to banish the pair of you


:Sorry I'll get me coat, :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

Hah! I've just had a scam call. Apparently there's a tax fraud case registered under my name. Hung up on the caller and blocked the number.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> Hah! I've just had a scam call. Apparently there's a tax fraud case registered under my name. Hung up on the caller and blocked the number.


I got an email with a link from a company that I've recently had dealings with. Trouble was, everything else had been by post!

Rang them up, and it was from them 

I asked why they had sent an email out of the blue with no warning. The guy actually lied to me in his reply  

Told him in no uncertain terms that I will deal with them via the post and nothing else.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, apparently my NI number is being suspended as it’s been involved in fraud and in order to prevent that and all the problems that would cause me I should have pressed 1 to speak to someone who could help me. No doubt they’d ask for all my personal details ..... 

Yeah, right!

Blocked number, deleted text.


----------



## catz4m8z

SbanR said:


> Hah! I've just had a scam call. Apparently there's a tax fraud case registered under my name. Hung up on the caller and blocked the number.


I get calls with nobody on the other end. I think it might be because I answer the phone very aggressively....the only people I want to talk to ring at certain times, everybody else can just do one!!:Shifty

I worry myself sometimes:Bag. Just told the dogs that I was having some cake but it was ok coz my horoscope for today said 'cake!'. Not only am I talking to them but Im also lying to them to justify a cake habit so they dont judge me!!LOL:Shy
:Hilarious


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> worry myself sometimes:Bag. Just told the dogs that I was having some cake but it was ok coz my horoscope for today said 'cake!'. Not only am I talking to them but Im also lying to them to justify a cake habit so they dont judge me!!LOL:Shy


Hahahaha


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> I got an email with a link from a company that I've recently had dealings with. Trouble was, everything else had been by post!
> 
> Rang them up, and it was from them
> 
> I asked why they had sent an email out of the blue with no warning. The guy actually lied to me in his reply
> 
> Told him in no uncertain terms that I will deal with them via the post and nothing else.


Can't be too careful



Lurcherlad said:


> Well, apparently my NI number is being suspended as it's been involved in fraud and in order to prevent that and all the problems that would cause me I should have pressed 1 to speak to someone who could help me. No doubt they'd ask for all my personal details .....
> 
> Yeah, right!
> 
> Blocked number, deleted text.


The trouble is these scammers know that hearing tax fraud, NI and the like can scare some folk.



catz4m8z said:


> I get calls with nobody on the other end. I think it might be because I answer the phone very aggressively....the only people I want to talk to ring at certain times, everybody else can just do one!!:Shifty
> I worry myself sometimes:Bag. Just told the dogs that I was having some cake but it was ok coz my horoscope for today said 'cake!'. Not only am I talking to them but Im also lying to them to justify a cake habit so they dont judge me!!LOL:Shy
> :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Magyarmum

catz4m8z said:


> I get calls with nobody on the other end. I think it might be because I answer the phone very aggressively....the only people I want to talk to ring at certain times, everybody else can just do one!!:Shifty
> 
> I worry myself sometimes:Bag. Just told the dogs that I was having some cake but it was ok coz my horoscope for today said 'cake!'. Not only am I talking to them but Im also lying to them to justify a cake habit so they dont judge me!!LOL:Shy
> :Hilarious


Oh I make the Schnauzer boys responsible for a lot of my decisions. I told their trainer that the boys had asked if their next session could be a walk around the open air Farmers Market because it was a good way of getting them used to lots of people. And of course if we're in town the boys needing a drink of water is a great excuse for mum having a coffee.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> Oh I make the Schnauzer boys responsible for a lot of my decisions. I told their trainer that the boys had asked if their next session could be a walk around the open air Farmers Market because it was a good way of getting them used to lots of people. And of course if we're in town the boys needing a drink of water is a great excuse for mum having a coffee.


It's the main reason why we go to the pub, well it's what we tell people anyway


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had water softeners fitted just over three weeks ago (the water here is so hard it’s awful! Broken shower pumps, hours spent cleaning limescale off sanitary ware etc etc)…anyway. We had friends from the Smoke staying at the weekend and they loved it. I had a message from her last night to say that she’d be complimented on how lovely her hair looked yesterday  

My hair is so so soft this morning after my shower that it’s like holiday hair! I can’t go on holiday due to the Oscar boy, so at least my holiday funds have been spent on something that makes my hair feel like it’s been sailing in Turkey  

So all in all, water softeners FTW! We’re so pleased with them (we had to have two due to the way the house was extended 20 years ago and we’ve ended up with two stop cocks).


----------



## kimthecat

On holiday near lymington. Weather mixed. Really enjoying being in lodge with dogs. So much to do here. Phone wont post pics.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> On holiday near lymington. Weather mixed. Really enjoying being in lodge with dogs. So much to do here. Phone wont post pics.


We'll just have to wait until you get home then won't we? 

Have a lovely time


----------



## kimthecat

@rona thx. Coming home Friday. Can only afford 4.days.


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH has quite a few tablets to take each day and keeps mixing up what he's taken or not or leaves them at home (as he has some of them with breakfast at work).

So, he bought one of these today so he'd be organised:










"Good idea" I said, "where's the Thursday one"?

He left it at work ... twonk!

That worked!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> OH has quite a few tablets to take each day and keeps mixing up what he's taken or not or leaves them at home (as he has some of them with breakfast at work).
> 
> So, he bought one of these today so he'd be organised:
> 
> "Good idea" I said, "where's the Thursday one"?
> 
> He left it at work ... twonk!
> 
> That worked!


I wondered about one of them, but if I forget my tablets when they are there, next to the tea bags. I don't think a plastic box with days printed on it will help me remember


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> OH has quite a few tablets to take each day and keeps mixing up what he's taken or not or leaves them at home (as he has some of them with breakfast at work).
> 
> So, he bought one of these today so he'd be organised:
> 
> View attachment 469310
> 
> 
> "Good idea" I said, "where's the Thursday one"?
> 
> He left it at work ... twonk!
> 
> That worked!





rona said:


> I wondered about one of them, but if I forget my tablets when they are there, next to the tea bags. I don't think a plastic box with days printed on it will help me remember


I've been using them for some time, it's so easy to either forget to take pills or forget you've taken them


----------



## rona

Had a letter addressed to my friend yesterday at his home, from a firm the solicitor had told me they had contacted 

When I mentioned this to the guy on the phone, he said that they are working 3 weeks in arrears on post and then it had to be recorded  

Thank goodness I rang. At least it's got the ball rolling


----------



## SbanR

Spiderlings


----------



## kimthecat

kimthecat said:


> On holiday near lymington. Weather mixed. Really enjoying being in lodge with dogs. So much to do here. Phone wont post pics.


Got back yesterday , didnt want to come home back home . Knackered.
Weather mixed , rained a lot but some sunny weather.
On the beach near Mudeford quay









Stanpit









Lymington quay









View from Highcliffe castle


----------



## Siskin

Dogs at the movies


----------



## DanWalkersmum

The cats are out again!


----------



## rona

OH has had terrible toothache and has been forced to make an appointment with a dentist. The first he's had for over 30 years. He's terrified!!


----------



## HarlequinCat

rona said:


> OH has had terrible toothache and has been forced to make an appointment with a dentist. The first he's had for over 30 years. He's terrified!!


Hope he gets it fixed! And he doesnt get too anxious about it. First appointment in 30 years isnt bad going 

I have just had a few teeth out before the weekend. Somehow they managed to do it on the NHS for me as it was under sedation it cost me 62. 50 rather than couple of hundred, for which I was grateful for! ( this was an emergency tooth pulling I had to wait 8 months for ). I now have a dry socket and I rang up the dentist I had it done at and for some reason I am not on their books as an NHS patient ( I thought they put me on waiting list in September) and I have to wait until tomorrow to talk to the dentist that sedated me to see what they can do.

I need replacement teeth for the ones I lost but there are no Dentists taking on NHS patients in my area so looks like I will have to go private for that and find the money for it :Arghh, its so expensive

Its all very very frustrating. I have a phobia at the dentist, hence the sedation, and this isnt helping. Feeling a little anxious etc


----------



## rona

OH's is going to be about £390 altogether. Ours aren't even adding to their lists let alone taking anyone on!


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> OH has had terrible toothache and has been forced to make an appointment with a dentist. The first he's had for over 30 years. He's terrified!!


Eek! Has he managed to find an NHS dentist?


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Eek! Has he managed to find an NHS dentist?


No, they are private costs 

But hey, he survived


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> But hey, he survived


That's the main thing. Hope he's feeling ok now.


----------



## Dave S

OK so the BBC is to stop making Holby City, I must confess I have probably seen only a few episodes.
Fair enough, it may not meet current or future viewing criteria.

What I want to know is when they are going to hire a demolition team to blow up EastEnders which surely must the most annoying/depressing/irritating/unbelievable/unimaginative/boring/pathetic television show ever.

How people can see that as real life is amazing and to foreign viewers they must see us all as half-wits.


----------



## Kaily

Bees enjoying my poppies today.


----------



## HarlequinCat

Kaily said:


> Bees enjoying my poppies today.
> 
> View attachment 469665


They're beautiful


----------



## Dave S

Totally off any previous topic but I thought it worthy of posting...…….

When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in an Australian country town, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
Later, when the nurses were going through his meager possessions, They found this poem. Its quality and content so impressed the staff that copies were made and distributed to every nurse in the hospital.
One nurse took her copy to Melbourne. The old man's sole bequest to posterity has since appeared in the Christmas editions of magazines around the country and appearing in mags for Mental Health. A slide presentation has also been made based on his simple, but eloquent, poem.
And this old man, with nothing left to give to the world, is now the author of this 'anonymous' poem winging across the Internet.


Cranky Old Man

What do you see nurses? . . .. . .What do you see?
What are you thinking .. . when you're looking at me?
A cranky old man, . . . . . .not very wise,
Uncertain of habit .. . . . . . . .. with faraway eyes?
Who dribbles his food .. . ... . . and makes no reply.
When you say in a loud voice . .'I do wish you'd try!'
Who seems not to notice . . .the things that you do.
And forever is losing . . . . . .. . . A sock or shoe?
Who, resisting or not . . . ... lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding . . . .The long day to fill?
Is that what you're thinking?. .Is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse .you're not looking at me.
I'll tell you who I am . . . . .. As I sit here so still,
As I do at your bidding, .. . . . as I eat at your will.
I'm a small child of Ten . .with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters .. . . .. . who love one another
A young boy of Sixteen . . . .. with wings on his feet
Dreaming that soon now . . .. . . a lover he'll meet.
A groom soon at Twenty . . . ..my heart gives a leap.
Remembering, the vows .. .. .that I promised to keep.
At Twenty-Five, now . . . . .I have young of my own.
Who need me to guide . . . And a secure happy home.
A man of Thirty . .. . . . . My young now grown fast,
Bound to each other . . .. With ties that should last.
At Forty, my young sons .. .have grown and are gone,
But my woman is beside me . . to see I don't mourn.
At Fifty, once more, .. ...Babies play 'round my knee,
Again, we know children . . . . My loved one and me.
Dark days are upon me . . . . My wife is now dead.
I look at the future ... . . . . I shudder with dread.
For my young are all rearing .. . . young of their own.
And I think of the years . . . And the love that I've known.
I'm now an old man . . . . . . .. and nature is cruel.
It's jest to make old age . . . . . . . look like a fool.
The body, it crumbles .. .. . grace and vigour, depart.
There is now a stone . . . where I once had a heart.
But inside this old carcass . A young man still dwells,
And now and again . . . . . my battered heart swells
I remember the joys . . . . .. . I remember the pain.
And I'm loving and living . . . . . . . life over again.
I think of the years, all too few . . .. gone too fast.
And accept the stark fact . . . that nothing can last.
So open your eyes, people .. . . . .. . . open and see.
Not a cranky old man .
Look closer . . . . see .. .. . .. .... . ME!!

Remember this poem when you next meet an older person who you might brush aside without looking at the young soul within. We will all, one day, be there, too!
PLEASE SHARE THIS POEM!


----------



## Boxer123

Dave S said:


> Totally off any previous topic but I thought it worthy of posting...…….
> 
> When an old man died in the geriatric ward of a nursing home in an Australian country town, it was believed that he had nothing left of any value.
> Later, when the nurses were going through his meager possessions, They found this poem. Its quality and content so impressed the staff that copies were made and distributed to every nurse in the hospital.
> One nurse took her copy to Melbourne. The old man's sole bequest to posterity has since appeared in the Christmas editions of magazines around the country and appearing in mags for Mental Health. A slide presentation has also been made based on his simple, but eloquent, poem.
> And this old man, with nothing left to give to the world, is now the author of this 'anonymous' poem winging across the Internet.
> 
> Cranky Old Man
> 
> What do you see nurses? . . .. . .What do you see?
> What are you thinking .. . when you're looking at me?
> A cranky old man, . . . . . .not very wise,
> Uncertain of habit .. . . . . . . .. with faraway eyes?
> Who dribbles his food .. . ... . . and makes no reply.
> When you say in a loud voice . .'I do wish you'd try!'
> Who seems not to notice . . .the things that you do.
> And forever is losing . . . . . .. . . A sock or shoe?
> Who, resisting or not . . . ... lets you do as you will,
> With bathing and feeding . . . .The long day to fill?
> Is that what you're thinking?. .Is that what you see?
> Then open your eyes, nurse .you're not looking at me.
> I'll tell you who I am . . . . .. As I sit here so still,
> As I do at your bidding, .. . . . as I eat at your will.
> I'm a small child of Ten . .with a father and mother,
> Brothers and sisters .. . . .. . who love one another
> A young boy of Sixteen . . . .. with wings on his feet
> Dreaming that soon now . . .. . . a lover he'll meet.
> A groom soon at Twenty . . . ..my heart gives a leap.
> Remembering, the vows .. .. .that I promised to keep.
> At Twenty-Five, now . . . . .I have young of my own.
> Who need me to guide . . . And a secure happy home.
> A man of Thirty . .. . . . . My young now grown fast,
> Bound to each other . . .. With ties that should last.
> At Forty, my young sons .. .have grown and are gone,
> But my woman is beside me . . to see I don't mourn.
> At Fifty, once more, .. ...Babies play 'round my knee,
> Again, we know children . . . . My loved one and me.
> Dark days are upon me . . . . My wife is now dead.
> I look at the future ... . . . . I shudder with dread.
> For my young are all rearing .. . . young of their own.
> And I think of the years . . . And the love that I've known.
> I'm now an old man . . . . . . .. and nature is cruel.
> It's jest to make old age . . . . . . . look like a fool.
> The body, it crumbles .. .. . grace and vigour, depart.
> There is now a stone . . . where I once had a heart.
> But inside this old carcass . A young man still dwells,
> And now and again . . . . . my battered heart swells
> I remember the joys . . . . .. . I remember the pain.
> And I'm loving and living . . . . . . . life over again.
> I think of the years, all too few . . .. gone too fast.
> And accept the stark fact . . . that nothing can last.
> So open your eyes, people .. . . . .. . . open and see.
> Not a cranky old man .
> Look closer . . . . see .. .. . .. .... . ME!!
> 
> Remember this poem when you next meet an older person who you might brush aside without looking at the young soul within. We will all, one day, be there, too!
> PLEASE SHARE THIS POEM!


I worked as a care assistant to put myself through uni. My favourite shifts were the late ones, we would hand out hot drinks and sit and chat. Some of the lives people lived. I enjoyed looking at old photos and listening to stories.


----------



## Magyarmum

I've had to close my front door to stop the swallows from flying into my kitchen. Luckily the Schnauzer boys seem to be oblivious to their presence but seeing the swallows frantically flying around trying to find the way out worries me to death.



















And on the second photo that's a cobweb not a crack in my wall


----------



## Boxer123

Loki day outside his girlfriends house waiting. She barked when she saw him so her owner let her out for kisses. Wish I could have got a photo but I'm at the end of his long line. He loves Zoe the Westie.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> I've had to close my front door to stop the swallows from flying into my kitchen. Luckily the Schnauzer boys seem to be oblivious to their presence but seeing the swallows frantically flying around trying to find the way out worries me to death.
> 
> View attachment 469829
> 
> 
> View attachment 469830
> 
> 
> And on the second photo that's a cobweb not a crack in my wall


I suspect the swallows are prospecting your kitchen as a likely spot to build a nest, they like to be in a building. Pretty sure they will know the way out already or would learn it quickly. Has mulch as I. Who welcome swallows I guess nesting in the kitchen would be a step too far even for me, the babies are messy little beggars


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I suspect the swallows are prospecting your kitchen as a likely spot to build a nest, they like to be in a building. Pretty sure they will know the way out already or would learn it quickly. Has mulch as I. Who welcome swallows I guess nesting in the kitchen would be a step too far even for me, the babies are messy little beggars


It happens every year. They nest under the eaves of my house and normally near to the door. To get to their nests they have to swoop quite low to get under the covered porch but sometimes miss and end up in my house instead! I usually leave the door wide open or if they've flown into my bedroom open the window wide and as you say they quickly find their way out again.

Unusually this time the boys were inside the kitchen and I think this might have disconcerted them. It's the first time I ever been able to take a photo of them.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> It happens every year. They nest under the eaves of my house and normally near to the door. To get to their nests they have to swoop quite low to get under the covered porch but sometimes miss and end up in my house instead! I usually leave the door wide open or if they've flown into my bedroom open the window wide and as you say they quickly find their way out again.
> 
> Unusually this time the boys were inside the kitchen and I think this might have disconcerted them. It's the first time I ever been able to take a photo of them.


I'm envious of you having swallows nesting under your eaves. We used to get loads where we live as there used to be a small dairy farm next door so plenty off flies. Once that went then the swallows stopped coming.
Must say they look quite happy perched there


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I'm envious of you having swallows nesting under your eaves. We used to get loads where we live as there used to be a small dairy farm next door so plenty off flies. Once that went then the swallows stopped coming.
> Must say they look quite happy perched there


When I first came to live here there were lots of swallows and doves as well. Over the years the numbers have diminished. I haven't seen a dove for years and this year I've only seen the two swallows that flew into my kitchen.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Anyone watching the triathlon from Leeds? It's going to be an exciting run...much is resting on it for Olympic selection.


----------



## Siskin

We’ve had to cut short our stay at the caravan in Suffolk as I have to have a blood test and a CT scan. Apparently there is a small shadow on my right lung which the radiologist reports as inconclusive, so further investigation is warranted. Blood test booked tomorrow morning, I await the CT appointment once the radiologist has seen the blood results.
Now worried once again


----------



## Lurcherlad

Hoping for the best @Siskin.


----------



## rona

Oh dear. Hoping for the best.
How long for blood test results?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Oh dear. Hoping for the best.
> How long for blood test results?


Don't know.


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> We've had to cut short our stay at the caravan in Suffolk as I have to have a blood test and a CT scan. Apparently there is a small shadow on my right lung which the radiologist reports as inconclusive, so further investigation is warranted. Blood test booked tomorrow morning, I await the CT appointment once the radiologist has seen the blood results.
> Now worried once again


Thinking of you and hoping it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## ECT

Sending best wishes to you @Siskin I hope it's nothing to worry about


----------



## HarlequinCat

Fingers crossed @Siskin that it's nothing untowards!


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear that @Siskin i hope it all goes well and you don't have to wait to long.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> We've had to cut short our stay at the caravan in Suffolk as I have to have a blood test and a CT scan. Apparently there is a small shadow on my right lung which the radiologist reports as inconclusive, so further investigation is warranted. Blood test booked tomorrow morning, I await the CT appointment once the radiologist has seen the blood results.
> Now worried once again


Hopefully it wont be anything to worry about, I have had a shadow on one of my lungs for years, I get short of breath sometimes but it doesn't really both me much. Fingers crossed.


----------



## margy

Hope all goes well and you get results soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm having a new Try-walker today, well a 4 wheeled one for round the house, it's steadier for me and has a tray so I can put a plate and glass on so I don't have keep walking backwards and forwards from the kitchen, OH would do it for me but I like do somethings myself, I hate having to ask him to do things for me.

I can then keep the old one for walking outside.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm having a new Try-walker today, well a 4 wheeled one for round the house, it's steadier for me and has a tray so I can put a plate and glass on so I don't have keep walking backwards and forwards from the kitchen, OH would do it for me but I like do somethings myself, I hate having to ask him to do things for me.
> 
> I can then keep the old one for walking outside.


It's arrived, and I think it will be brilliant for me, it's a little bigger than I thought but I got a corner I can put it in when I'm not using it.


----------



## willa

Having a crazy day. We woke thismorning to 14 Cows in our field , with just a flimsy fence to keep them out of our garden.
They had somehow got out of the field opposite our house and got in through a gap on our fence.

The man who owns the Cows is uncontactable. ( has happened before ) Police no help, RSPCA no help.
They disappeared from our field and are now in someone’s else’s garden about a 15 min walk away


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> We've had to cut short our stay at the caravan in Suffolk as I have to have a blood test and a CT scan. Apparently there is a small shadow on my right lung which the radiologist reports as inconclusive, so further investigation is warranted. Blood test booked tomorrow morning, I await the CT appointment once the radiologist has seen the blood results.
> Now worried once again


Any news?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Any news?


Not yet. The nurse that took the bloods on Monday said the results would be available next day for the oncology unit and radiology.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Anyone watching the triathlon from Leeds? It's going to be an exciting run...much is resting on it for Olympic selection.


I watched the mens. What a performance by Alex Yee, judged it to perfection!

What did you think of the Alistair Brownlee disqual?


----------



## margy

Just watched the regional news and heard Harrison Ford is in the region. He's filming at Bamburgh Castle, not too far away from me. Has been spotted out and about. The nearest I've been to a celebrity was seeing Ian Mercer on the main street in town.He played Gary Mallet in Corrie years ago. I looked at him and thought I'd seen him before somewhere, then he said Hi and I remembered. I thought how nice of him to speak and not just walk by.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Finally, one of the wild Parakeets flying around locally has come into my garden to feed!


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Finally, one of the wild Parakeets flying around locally has come into my garden to feed!
> 
> View attachment 470295


Oooo I wouldn't want one of them in.

You may regret it


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Oooo I wouldn't want one of them in.
> 
> You may regret it


Why?

The other birds didn't seem bothered by it?


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Why?
> 
> The other birds didn't seem bothered by it?


Wait til the others come!

They are like Jackdaws, a squawking heaving mass


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Wait til the others come!
> 
> They are like Jackdaws, a squawking heaving mass


Oh well, not much I can do about it.

Live and let live


----------



## Happy Paws2

margy said:


> Just watched the regional news and heard* Harrison Ford *is in the region. He's filming at Bamburgh Castle, not too far away from me. Has been spotted out and about. The nearest I've been to a celebrity was seeing Ian Mercer on the main street in town.He played Gary Mallet in Corrie years ago. I looked at him and thought I'd seen him before somewhere, then he said Hi and I remembered. I thought how nice of him to speak and not just walk by.


He was filming the new Indian Jones film on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway last weekend as well.


----------



## margy

Our neighbour told my husband there's a wood pigeon nesting in a bush in our garden. I'm pleased because I was about to prune it. I went upstairs and looked out of our bedroom window down onto this bush (don't know what it is as was there when we moved in 31 yrs ago) I saw the pigeon sitting on the nest, so excited to be able to watch what's happening. I don't think we've had a nest in that bush before. Being at the front of the house we hadn't noticed.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> We've had to cut short our stay at the caravan in Suffolk as I have to have a blood test and a CT scan. Apparently there is a small shadow on my right lung which the radiologist reports as inconclusive, so further investigation is warranted. Blood test booked tomorrow morning, I await the CT appointment once the radiologist has seen the blood results.
> Now worried once again


Sorry your holiday was cut short. Hope all is negative with the results.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MilleD said:


> I watched the mens. What a performance by Alex Yee, judged it to perfection!
> 
> What did you think of the Alistair Brownlee disqual?


Sorry @MilleD I only just saw this. I think that he dunked the American guy - I do - but I'm not sure that he knew who he was dunking IYKWIM. After all the "Dirty Harry" stuff a few years back when Harry Wiltshire impeded Javier Gomez, you'd think they'd be more careful. I actually think it was for the best. The Brownlee boys are past their prime and time to let the next lot come through. Alex's performance was the one we've been waiting for for a while now. Without Ali & Johnny though, I doubt Tri would be as big as it is. Standing on the barriers watching the 2012 Olympic triathlon was one of my favourite memories ever. I'm also not sure that Ali is really built for long distance, he's so fragile. I always thought Johnny would be a better long distance triathlete. We shall see


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. I know I have to and I would never call in sick but URGH! I just don't want to go. I'm fed up of it. I'm fed up of having to ask people to put a blooming mask on, to wear aforementioned mask properly, to not bring their children to an appointment and to follow self-isolation guidance before surgery...and about another hundred things! 

Sigh. It'll be fine once I get there, obviously. No choice, is there?


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I REALLY don't want to go to work tomorrow. I know I have to and I would never call in sick but URGH! I just don't want to go. I'm fed up of it. I'm fed up of having to ask people to put a blooming mask on, to wear aforementioned mask properly, to not bring their children to an appointment and to follow self-isolation guidance before surgery...and about another hundred things!
> 
> Sigh. It'll be fine once I get there, obviously. No choice, is there?


Oh, I'm sorry you feel like this. I've been recently down with my job, but it's just an office job do not as stressful as yours.

You know you are fab at what you do. Strength for tomorrow lovely xx


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sorry @MilleD I only just saw this. I think that he dunked the American guy - I do - but I'm not sure that he knew who he was dunking IYKWIM. After all the "Dirty Harry" stuff a few years back when Harry Wiltshire impeded Javier Gomez, you'd think they'd be more careful. I actually think it was for the best. The Brownlee boys are past their prime and time to let the next lot come through. Alex's performance was the one we've been waiting for for a while now. Without Ali & Johnny though, I doubt Tri would be as big as it is. Standing on the barriers watching the 2012 Olympic triathlon was one of my favourite memories ever. I'm also not sure that Ali is really built for long distance, he's so fragile. I always thought Johnny would be a better long distance triathlete. We shall see


I agree it looked like he dunked him. I know incidents have often been ignored in the past so this might seem harsh.

The brothers have done a huge service to Tri in the UK. I'm really going that the baton they've passed on is carried well. It's an interesting sport that can be done by people that aren't brilliant at the individual disciplines and I love it for that.

I hope Alex is chosen for Tokyo, and Sam also did well. High hopes for the future of Tri.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @MilleD I think it's all just taking it's toll on my whole department - but because we aren't the "glamour" of delivery suite, we are forgotten about. I shall do what I always do and power on through  xx


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @MilleD I think it's all just taking it's toll on my whole department - but because we aren't the "glamour" of delivery suite, we are forgotten about. I shall do what I always do and power on through  xx


Well, I think you are glamorous, whether that's at work or not. You are so strong, it's amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MilleD triathlon is interesting. Let's use my husband as an example. He's a reasonable swimmer (but doesn't much like swim training but years of windsurfing stood him in good stead) - his best Ironman swim was a few seconds over one hour for 2.4 miles. He is really strong on the bike - at Ironman uk he had the fastest bike split of the day in his AG at 5:27 for the 112 hilly miles and then his marathon on a tough course was 3:26 (only 17 minutes slower than his stand alone marathon time). All told he came in at just under 10 hours and won his AG. He's not amazing at any individual discipline, "just" really good...but all the goods he can string together well to get "amazing" at the end of it.

The life of a long distance tri wife is a tough one...but two trips to Hawaii for the world champs has made up for it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MilleD said:


> Well, I think you are glamorous, whether that's at work or not. You are so strong, it's amazing.


I'm carrying this comment with me tomorrow, thank you xx


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MilleD triathlon is interesting. Let's use my husband as an example. He's a reasonable swimmer (but doesn't much like swim training but years of windsurfing stood him in good stead) - his best Ironman swim was a few seconds over one hour for 2.4 miles. He is really strong on the bike - at Ironman uk he had the fastest bike split of the day in his AG at 5:27 for the 112 hilly miles and then his marathon on a tough course was 3:26 (only 17 minutes slower than his stand alone marathon time). All told he came in at just under 10 hours and won his AG. He's not amazing at any individual discipline, "just" really good...but all the goods he can string together well to get "amazing" at the end of it.
> 
> The life of a long distance tri wife is a tough one...but two trips to Hawaii for the world champs has made up for it


Ooh,I hope what I said want insulting! It seems like you took it the way I meant though.

I love it, if I like swimming I might have looked into doing it, but the swim bamboozles me. My older sister (50) does do some tri, not done much recently though x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not at all! We often talk about folk we know who are amazing cyclists and runners (we don’t mention swimming, haha!) but for some reason have never put together a really decent Ironman performance even though on paper they “should”. It fascinates me.


----------



## Siskin

Siskin said:


> Not yet. The nurse that took the bloods on Monday said the results would be available next day for the oncology unit and radiology.


CT is on Friday afternoon.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> CT is on Friday afternoon.


Good luck


----------



## Magyarmum

Can I ask a stupid question?

For those who've been to the hairdressers .... how do you cope with wearing a mask when you're having a wash, cut and blow dry?


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> CT is on Friday afternoon.


How did it go? All good I hope.


----------



## Siskin

Magyarmum said:


> How did it go? All good I hope.


Yes, very quick to which was good. Doc phoning me up on the 30th to give the outcome. I have a telephone consul with a GP tomorrow morning, I want to ask for stronger painkillers so I can get more mobile. What's left of the muscles in my leg are beginning to slacken and not support the knee as much as well as tendons becoming painful again.


----------



## catz4m8z

Siskin said:


> CT is on Friday afternoon.


Hope everything went well for you.



Magyarmum said:


> how do you cope with wearing a mask when you're having a wash, cut and blow dry?


I havent been but why would a mask cause an issue? Surely they can do most things with you in a mask?....although I imagine it would cause a few issues if you were in a barbers wanting your beard trimmed!

Anybody else have problems with anxiety? Im getting super anxious about going to work tonight and its giving me palpitations and making my face and hands numb.Stupid brain seems to think that work will involve being chased by a sabre toothed tiger and therefore its fine to OD me with adrenaline.:Shifty


----------



## Magyarmum

@catz4m8z said

I havent been but why would a mask cause an issue? Surely they can do most things with you in a mask?....although I imagine it would cause a few issues if you were in a barbers wanting your beard trimmed!

I wasn't thinking so much of the actual mask which covers your nose and mouth but more of the elastic bits that fit on your ears. I was wondering whether they got in the way when you were having your hair washed or cut and if so what did you do?


----------



## HarlequinCat

Magyarmum said:


> @catz4m8z said
> 
> I havent been but why would a mask cause an issue? Surely they can do most things with you in a mask?....although I imagine it would cause a few issues if you were in a barbers wanting your beard trimmed!
> 
> I wasn't thinking so much of the actual mask which covers your nose and mouth but more of the elastic bits that fit on your ears. I was wondering whether they got in the way when you were having your hair washed or cut and if so what did you do?


Oh no, I've had my hair cut and washed and they didn't snag the ear bits of the mask once. They would have done it so often now that they are used to it


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> Can I ask a stupid question?
> 
> For those who've been to the hairdressers .... how do you cope with wearing a mask when you're having a wash, cut and blow dry?


I went in September and usually wear a handy band neck thing. I wore a mask about my ears like regular masks and keep in mind colour, wash and cut on waist length hair. It's not terribly comfortable but it was fine, they seem to work around it. As @HarlequinCat says they are very used to it now.


----------



## Magyarmum

Thank you @HarlequinCat and @MollySmith.

I haven't been to the hairdressers for over a year,but have managed to cut my own hair reasonably well. My hairdresser only has a small rather cramped salon and I was worried that I might have to remove the mask whilst having my hair washed and cut, which I definitely don't want to do.

You've put my mind at rest.


----------



## Siskin

Had a nice chat with the GP this morning. She listened carefully and prescribed me stronger painkillers as a temporary measure. She’s ringing me back Friday week after I’ve had the results of the scan back from the oncologist on Wednesday next week and depending on that we will go from there. Obviously if it’s a return of the dreaded cancer then oncology will be dealing with me, if it’s anything else then the GP will take on my care.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Everything crossed for you @Siskin.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Everything crossed for you @Siskin.


Thanks, I hope PF vibes are working well


----------



## MollySmith

Magyarmum said:


> Thank you @HarlequinCat and @MollySmith.
> 
> I haven't been to the hairdressers for over a year,but have managed to cut my own hair reasonably well. My hairdresser only has a small rather cramped salon and I was worried that I might have to remove the mask whilst having my hair washed and cut, which I definitely don't want to do.
> 
> You've put my mind at rest.


Good!

I go tomorrow , first time since August, it's waist length!


----------



## MollySmith

Take care @Siskin sending all those PF vibes to you.


----------



## rona

Fuming...............I'm ruddy fuming. :Rage

The electricity company, although I told them my friend had died, and gave them my details, have just sent him an estimated bill :Banghead

Of course it's huge because his last proper bill was enormous, it was winter and he was dying, so needed the whole place very very warm

I have emailed a rather strong complaint. 

See what comes back!


----------



## margy

I've been watching a wood pigeon outside our window sitting on a nest for 2 weeks. Just looked out and it's deserted. Just wondering what has gone wrong, maybe the weather as it's turned cold, I'm quite upset as was hoping to see chicks. It's a mystery as to why they've disappeared I've been putting food out.


----------



## Nicola234

rona said:


> Fuming...............I'm ruddy fuming. :Rage
> 
> The electricity company, although I told them my friend had died, and gave them my details, have just sent him an estimated bill :Banghead
> 
> Of course it's huge because his last proper bill was enormous, it was winter and he was dying, so needed the whole place very very warm
> 
> I have emailed a rather strong complaint.
> 
> See what comes back!


Aw Rona that's terrible, you should not need to deal with this


----------



## rona

margy said:


> I've been watching a wood pigeon outside our window sitting on a nest for 2 weeks. Just looked out and it's deserted. Just wondering what has gone wrong, maybe the weather as it's turned cold, I'm quite upset as was hoping to see chicks. It's a mystery as to why they've disappeared I've been putting food out.


Are the eggs gone?
Most probably it's Magpies or Jays, though it could be virtually any of the corvids or even a squirrel

If the eggs are still there, then something frightened them, such as a cat. They aren't they most diligent parents


----------



## margy

My mistake the wood pidgeon is stii there, just hunkering down to keep warm, phew.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sat outside A&E while OH gets checked for another possible blood clot and some moron is outside gobbing off and effing and blinding about how long he’s had to wait.

Then when a nurse came to get him he made a fuss about wearing a mask.

I feel so sorry for the NHS staff dealing with this.

As I type he’s been ejected already and a police car has arrived to deal with him.

He was being aggressive and threatening everybody. Probably off his head on drugs.

Scum!


----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> Sat outside A&E while OH gets checked for another possible blood clot and some moron is outside gobbing off and effing and blinding about how long he's had to wait.
> 
> Then when a nurse came to get him he made a fuss about wearing a mask.
> 
> I feel so sorry for the NHS staff dealing with this.
> 
> As I type he's been ejected already and a police car has arrived to deal with him.
> 
> He was being aggressive and threatening everybody. Probably off his head on drugs.
> 
> Scum!


I hope OH is ok very frustrating why people can't just stick one on is beyond me.


----------



## Siskin

Certainly see another side of life in A&E. there was a man in when I was there yesterday that seemed to hate all nurses despite them trying to help him.
Hope your husbands ok


----------



## Lurcherlad

I think the staff and police should be able to sign a declaration that patient wouldn’t cooperate, was aggressive etc warned he would not be treated if he didn’t stop and then told to leave. Then if he drops dead they’re covered.

Police have just taken him away in their car.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I wonder how much Police time is spent at hospital A&E departments.

I’ve been waiting outside ours since 1100 and there have been 2 squad cars and a van here for the duration and another has arrived recently.

So much of their valuable time wasted on scumbags 

Don’t think I’ve visited this hospital when there were no police cars here tbh.


----------



## Ringypie

Lurcherlad said:


> I wonder how much Police time is spent at hospital A&E departments.
> 
> I've been waiting outside ours since 1100 and there have been 2 squad cars and a van here for the duration and another has arrived recently.
> 
> So much of their valuable time wasted on scumbags
> 
> Don't think I've visited this hospital when there were no police cars here tbh.


I often wonder that too. Sadly I am at the hospital twice every three weeks and walk past A&E each time. There always seems to be at least one police car there, often more.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Seems 99.99% sure OH has an acute attack of gout, rather than a clot.

He’s had it years before but been on meds so not sure why it’s flared up but any number of causes, apparently.

On steroids and painkillers which should see him right, hopefully.

A good excuse to put him on a detox for a few days


----------



## kimthecat

Warning . photo of dead deer,

Phil Spencer. Deer Killer 
A video on Twitter shows him with the deer he shot, boasting it was one of his lifes ambition to kill one.

Sicko!










Video

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273998661018685441


----------



## Lurcherlad

Knob!


----------



## Siskin

For heavens sake, what an idiot. Why plaster it all over Twitter, stupid man, he will be the next one on the cancel list


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> For heavens sake, what an idiot. Why plaster it all over Twitter, stupid man, he will be the next one on the cancel list


I hope so. !


----------



## margy

Karma Phil Spencer.


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> I wonder how much Police time is spent at hospital A&E departments.
> 
> I've been waiting outside ours since 1100 and there have been 2 squad cars and a van here for the duration and another has arrived recently.
> 
> So much of their valuable time wasted on scumbags
> 
> Don't think I've visited this hospital when there were no police cars here tbh.


My daughter who at the time was an A&E nurse met her future husband a policeman when a difficult patient was threatening them. The patient was going to punch my daughter. Knowing her he wouldn't have carried out his threat, she has a sharp tongue.


----------



## Siskin

Yesterday the school organised a jumble trail round the village. Participators were invited to have a table outside their house and people came to look and hopefully buy. A map was made so it could be seen where everyone taking part was as the village is long and straggly. Apparently went well despite the cold and miserable weather yesterday.
Anyway, a 96 year old very active lady went round with her daughter. She has just completed a wing walk on a plane in order to raise money for McMillan nurses, she had cancer a few years ago. Apparently she was bitten by somebody’s dog and ended up in A&E


----------



## Magyarmum

I finally got to the hairdressers this morning for the first time in 15 months. What a difference it makes, I'm feeling quite human now!


----------



## Lurcherlad

OMG! @Siskin …. You would have thought she was safer strolling round the village.

Presumably someone wasn't managing their dog sufficiently for it to have happened?


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG! @Siskin …. You would have thought she was safer strolling round the village.
> 
> Presumably someone wasn't managing their dog sufficiently for it to have happened?


I'm not sure of details, the owner is a resident and I think has dementia. The dog seems to be in a co ownership with the lady and she said that she didn't know how reactive the dog was. I suspect there is a gumtree/lockdown/inexperienced owners dog story here.


----------



## Magyarmum




----------



## margy

Unfortunately our nesting wood pidgeon has gone, she must have flown yesterday as was in the nest yesterday morning. I went outside to get a closer look and there are 2 dead chicks, one hanging out of the nest. Maybe a cat was there otherwise I don't know why. My neighbour is going to remove them as the nest is easier to reach from his side. Such a shame but that's nature I guess.


----------



## Magyarmum

Hailing in my city at present. Glad I'm not out in it!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=526714495196911



The size of the hail .....


----------



## catz4m8z

ouch! I bet that hurt...also its July. WTF is the weather playing at!?


Just had an automated call from 'Amazon security' telling me my account had been compromised with an order for £999.:Nailbiting How is that any kind of scam? it literally takes me a couple of seconds to check my Amazon account!


----------



## margy

Maybe I need a pet as I'm really missing that wood pidgeon. Every morning when I opened my blinds I looked at the nest and she / he was there on the eggs. Beady little eyes looking back at me. I feel so upset that those chicks didn't survive but can't think of anything I could've done to help. Just such a such a shame after sitting on those eggs for over 2 weeks and they hatched that they didn't live.


----------



## Kaily

margy said:


> Maybe I need a pet as I'm really missing that wood pidgeon. Every morning when I opened my blinds I looked at the nest and she / he was there on the eggs. Beady little eyes looking back at me. I feel so upset that those chicks didn't survive but can't think of anything I could've done to help. Just such a such a shame after sitting on those eggs for over 2 weeks and they hatched that they didn't live.


Sorry you are feeling sad, I would be too. Nature is so harsh. Last year I had a blackbird nest in my garden, I found it fascinating but stressful, I got far too emotionally involved! I was glad they didn't return this year.


----------



## Lurcherlad

margy said:


> Maybe I need a pet as I'm really missing that wood pidgeon. Every morning when I opened my blinds I looked at the nest and she / he was there on the eggs. Beady little eyes looking back at me. I feel so upset that those chicks didn't survive but can't think of anything I could've done to help. Just such a such a shame after sitting on those eggs for over 2 weeks and they hatched that they didn't live.


They may have been a young pairing …. But there could have been any number of reasons the chicks died.

If predated, I would have thought they'd be taken tbh.

It's hard witnessing nature but don't beat yourself up … nothing you could have done, I'm sure.

Maybe look at volunteering at a wildlife rescue …. There will still be bad days, but lots of good days with successes and you will learn lots.


----------



## Siskin

A bit of good news for me, I won a hundred pounds on the premium bonds


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> A bit of good news for me, I won a hundred pounds on the premium bonds


----------



## margy

Lurcherlad said:


> They may have been a young pairing …. But there could have been any number of reasons the chicks died.
> 
> If predated, I would have thought they'd be taken tbh.
> 
> It's hard witnessing nature but don't beat yourself up … nothing you could have done, I'm sure.
> 
> Maybe look at volunteering at a wildlife rescue …. There will still be bad days, but lots of good days with successes and you will learn lots.


I did think of volunteering to help at a greyhound rescue and did register with the Cinnamon trust although haven't heard anything from them as they don't have any one in my area needing help, but then my daughter adopted a little girl and I help out with her now my daughter is at work so limited on when I have free time. There are mutterings of them getting a dog when my daughters cats pass, so will willingly offer to walk it and help out.


----------



## Siskin

Sadly we have decided to sell the motorhome. I’m not able to manage in it anymore, have difficulty getting in.
She goes tomorrow. The chap that’s buying it originally built it which seems fitting. He and his father ran a company building motorhomes, sadly they went bankrupt, good designers and builders, terrible businessmen. He now is part of a caravan/motorhome sales and is always looking for his old motorhomes to, as he has put it, to come home


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> Sadly we have decided to sell the motorhome. I'm not able to manage in it anymore, have difficulty getting in.
> She goes tomorrow. The chap that's buying it originally built it which seems fitting. He and his father ran a company building motorhomes, sadly they went bankrupt, good designers and builders, terrible businessmen. He now is part of a caravan/motorhome sales and is always looking for his old motorhomes to, as he has put it, to come home


That's sad! I don't even think about going to the UK anymore because my son and his family live on a yacht and there's no way I could manage to get on and off it, I suppose I could stay in a hotel somewhere near to them, but hate to think how much it would cost.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Sadly we have decided to sell the motorhome. I'm not able to manage in it anymore, have difficulty getting in.
> She goes tomorrow. The chap that's buying it originally built it which seems fitting. He and his father ran a company building motorhomes, sadly they went bankrupt, good designers and builders, terrible businessmen. He now is part of a caravan/motorhome sales and is always looking for his old motorhomes to, as he has put it, to come home


That's a shame 

There are motorhomes available that are adapted for easy access and/or people with mobility issues.


----------



## Isolette

willa said:


> Having a crazy day. We woke thismorning to 14 Cows in our field , with just a flimsy fence to keep them out of our garden.
> They had somehow got out of the field opposite our house and got in through a gap on our fence.
> 
> The man who owns the Cows is uncontactable. ( has happened before ) Police no help, RSPCA no help.
> They disappeared from our field and are now in someone's else's garden about a 15 min walk away


Sheesh. It must be the season. My neighbour's cattle were trying that here but last time they got so told off..They ruined part of my wild flower garden,, Try a farming organisation? That the cows are in danger.. I did that here once with great success


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> That's a shame
> 
> There are motorhomes available that are adapted for easy access and/or people with mobility issues.


That may be a thought in the future, but I suspect if we want to go elsewhere the Suffolk we will rent a cottage. 
I just count myself lucky we have our static. Apparently the waiting list for our site is over a 100. There are one or two pitches available but there are a lack of static vans to put on them. Covid stopped the production of new vans, holiday static sites who usually supply the second hand market with fairly new vans are hanging on to them because they can't get new ones and our site can only take vans up to a certain length and width and they need to be suitable to be able to be converted to solar power, not all can be these days which seems a retrograde step.
There is one pitch that has no van until next year the new owner is paying a rental for the pitch as he doesn't want to lose it. According to the warden people are continually wandering onto the site despite the private notices and looking for pitches which during them epidemic and track and trace is frustrating. I believe if there was an outbreak of covid there and track and trace by the owners failed due to these random people coming in, they could have been closed down for the season


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oh dear … just dropped DS off at the pub and on the way back scraped the back wheel rim of his lovely Audi on the kerb 

He’s not going to be happy


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh dear … just dropped DS off at the pub and on the way back scraped the back wheel rim of his lovely Audi on the kerb
> 
> He's not going to be happy


Oh dear Oh dear....................................


----------



## Isolette

Kaily said:


> Sorry you are feeling sad, I would be too. Nature is so harsh. Last year I had a blackbird nest in my garden, I found it fascinating but stressful, I got far too emotionally involved! I was glad they didn't return this year.


At one place I rented I fed a pair of wagtails at my bedroom window all one spring and saw that they were nesting a way away.

Weeks later they suddenly arrived again with the youngsters. I mean how wonderful is that. Just as if saying thank you. Fluttered around me then took off.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Oh dear Oh dear....................................


He's scraped the front one already but ….

On top of a neighbour crashing into me by driving off her driveway without looking the other week …. Think I'll just stick to my old Fiat in future


----------



## rona

OH was working at the Kayak hire place yesterday, and weirdly no one wanted to hire (first time ever), so as it was cool, I took Archie down in the car, left him with OH and went up the river in a kayak. Was lovely, first time for months I've managed to get on the water


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> Was lovely, first time for months I've managed to get on the water


That does sound really nice. I def miss having any water near me, would be nice to walk along a river once in a while!

Veg box delivery today! The beets and carrots have so much foliage left on top that I feel like I got twice as much veg for my money this week!:Woot


----------



## margy

I have to say a thankyou to @Boxer123 for suggesting I give fostering cats a go. Today I talked to a lady from cats protection and am going to fill in the forms for fostering and give it a go. It sounds very rewarding to give a cat a chance of being comfortable in my home until a forever home is found. We need to have a pet it feels like the house just doesn't feel like home.I think I can let a cat go to it's new owner more than a dog. I think I would get more attached to a dog as am more of a dog person. That's not to say I won't be very fond of any cat we get, time will tell.


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I have to say a thankyou to @Boxer123 for suggesting I give fostering cats a go. Today I talked to a lady from cats protection and am going to fill in the forms for fostering and give it a go. It sounds very rewarding to give a cat a chance of being comfortable in my home until a forever home is found. We need to have a pet it feels like the house just doesn't feel like home.I think I can let a cat go to it's new owner more than a dog. I think I would get more attached to a dog as am more of a dog person. That's not to say I won't be very fond of any cat we get, time will tell.


You may end up a cat slave yet  what a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Siskin

Some friends came round to see us, we haven’t seen them for over two years. They bought round their new dog, now 15 months, a collie crossed with a cavalier. He’s a very pretty dog, head more the shape and colouring of a cavvie, body small although long legged, and slim with a fine long collie type coat. He and Isla had a nice chase round together and then he pottered around investigating everything. Nice little dog


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> You may end up a cat slave yet  what a lovely thing to do.


It is a lovely thing to do , there are many cats desperate for a home. @margy Cats have a way of worming their way into your heart


----------



## catz4m8z

well, damn...just had a letter from council saying they are going to be digging up and resurfacing the road at the end of the month. It will take 3 days and they will be doing it from 7pm-7am!:Wideyed
So basically 3 nights of roadworks. Really glad my bedroom is at the back of the house!


----------



## Isolette

catz4m8z said:


> well, damn...just had a letter from council saying they are going to be digging up and resurfacing the road at the end of the month. It will take 3 days and they will be doing it from 7pm-7am!:Wideyed
> So basically 3 nights of roadworks. Really glad my bedroom is at the back of the house!


Ouch. They scraped the lanes here weeks ago but we are still waiting for the resurfacing, and I know where they are working right now... In a remote rural place no one can hide.


----------



## kimthecat

Party at the back of us. Music really LOUD  had to shut all the windows and have fans on. We went for a walk and we could hear it two streets away . Feel sorry for families with young kids trying to get them to sleep.


----------



## HarlequinCat

kimthecat said:


> Party at the back of us. Music really LOUD  had to shut all the windows and have fans on. We went for a walk and we could hear it two streets away . Feel sorry for families with young kids trying to get them to sleep.


I hate that, so selfish!


----------



## Isolette

Just posted a new thread and lost it. 

Need to close down; CFS/ME is very bad just now and my head is spinning. Wil try again tomorrow maybe. 

Goodnight all; stay cool.. Blessings and peace


----------



## SbanR

Isolette said:


> Just posted a new thread and lost it.
> 
> Need to close down; CFS/ME is very bad just now and my head is spinning. Wil try again tomorrow maybe.
> 
> Goodnight all; stay cool.. Blessings and peace


Hope you feel better in the morning. Xx


----------



## Isolette

SbanR said:


> Hope you feel better in the morning. Xx


All renewed although I broke my rest rule when I saw the dawn.. See islandanchorhold.blogspot.,com. Head down now.. lol..


----------



## SbanR

Isolette said:


> All renewed although I broke my rest rule when I saw the dawn.. See islandanchorhold.blogspot.,com. Head down now.. lol..


Beautiful and peaceful but I wouldn't have the courage to live in such an isolated place.


----------



## Magyarmum

What a day!

I went off to town just after 10 yesterday morning to meet a friend at the station, who was going to help me with some English/Hungarian translation.

Waited and waited for the train to arrive only to find when I enquired at the ticket office, that it had been cancelled and the next one wouldn't arrive for another hour. Tried to phone my friend but for some reason my mobile wouldn't work so I decided to go and do a little shopping and then return to the station to see whether he was on the next train ........ which he wasn't! 

As I'd no way of contacting him I decided to go home a 20 minute drive away. Phoned him the minute I walked in the house to be told he was waiting for me at the station. OK! 

Much to the Schnauzer boys disgust quickly herded them into the house and after a quick goodbye set off again. This time found my friend who'd had the presence of mind to alter the appointment we were supposed to have that morning. By the time we'd finished and I saw him safely on the train it was after 4 pm.

Apparently, MAV had cancelled several trains due to work on the line, but omitted to tell anyone, including it seems most of their staff!

What a way to spend your day, especially when the temperature's in the mid 30's


----------



## Siskin

Went to a nearby village with a few shops and an even smaller market and bought 5 plants for a tenner. Then decided to stop at a cafe for lunch sitting outside in the shade which was surprisingly pleasant. Lots of swift’s charging about screeching their heads off.

On another note, a neighbour popped over yesterday asking for help posting a Lost notice on the Nextdoor site as her daughters cat had vanished a few days ago which was very unlike her. Notice went on mid afternoon. That night the cat suddenly came home meowing outside a window. She wasn’t hungry and smelled strongly of a perfume. Me and the neighbour cynically perhaps, can’t help but wonder if someone had found and kept the cat, but because she is a very distinctive colouring (a calico cat) they realised they would get found out


----------



## Isolette

Isolette said:


> Ouch. They scraped the lanes here weeks ago but we are still waiting for the resurfacing, and I know where they are working right now... In a remote rural place no one can hide.


And they are here... a gaggle of assorted machines and men. AND THE NOISE>SHAKE RATTLE AND ROLL.. They are on tea break just now. Or maybe they have abandoned it for today.. This IS Ireland and a different sense of time exists. 
But we are going to be very smart...


----------



## Isolette

Isolette said:


> And they are here... a gaggle of assorted machines and men. AND THE NOISE>SHAKE RATTLE AND ROLL.. They are on tea break just now. Or maybe they have abandoned it for today.. This IS Ireland and a different sense of time exists.
> But we are going to be very smart...


Thought they had gone but they came back... well we are due a thunderstorm in just over an hour.. earplugs.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> She wasn't hungry and smelled strongly of a perfume. Me and the neighbour cynically perhaps, can't help but wonder if someone had found and kept the cat, but because she is a very distinctive colouring (a calico cat) they realised they would get found out


Or maybe someone was just been kind and feeding what they thought was a stray cat. I wouldn't know what a Calico Cat was if one turned up in my garden.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Or maybe someone was just been kind and feeding what they thought was a stray cat. I wouldn't know what a Calico Cat was if one turned up in my garden.


Calico refers to the colouring. It's a tricoloured coat


----------



## Beth78

Siskin said:


> Calico refers to the colouring. It's a tricoloured coat
> View attachment 473044


Is it true that calico cats are only female ?


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> Is it true that calico cats are only female ?


No idea. Perhaps someone from cat chat will know


----------



## £54etgfb6

Beth78 said:


> Is it true that calico cats are only female ?


The vast vast majority are, yes. The interactions that occur to create a calico coat take place on X sex chromosomes. Female cats typically have 2 X chromosomes (XX) whereas male cats typically have an X and Y chromosome (XY). There are some exceptions where male cats can have a calico cat, such as a male cat being born with XXY chromosomes.

If anyone is interested in the genetics in an understandable format check out these links:
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.qps.com/2020/12/16/the-genetics-of-calico-cats/amp/

https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calico_cat


----------



## Lurcherlad

Similarly, ginger cats are usually male. We've had 3 ginger boys in the family and 1 female (she was very pale without stripes).

*"A huge 80% of all ginger cats are male*, as there are far less variables involved. Also, ginger males can come from red, calico and tortoiseshell mothers, whereas females need to have one fully red father and the mother will have to be red, calico or tortoiseshell." (From purina's website)


----------



## Linda Weasel

Siskin said:


> Calico refers to the colouring. It's a tricoloured coat
> View attachment 473044


I thought that was tortoiseshell. But I don't know much about cats obviously.


----------



## Siskin

Linda Weasel said:


> I thought that was tortoiseshell. But I don't know much about cats obviously.


I know very little, just odd things like that have stuck in my mind


----------



## kimthecat

talkng of cats , this made me laugh.


----------



## SbanR

Linda Weasel said:


> I thought that was tortoiseshell. But I don't know much about cats obviously.


Calico is more of an Americanism. Here we say tortoiseshell


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Similarly, ginger cats are usually male. We've had 3 ginger boys in the family and 1 female (she was very pale without stripes).
> 
> *"A huge 80% of all ginger cats are male*, as there are far less variables involved. Also, ginger males can come from red, calico and tortoiseshell mothers, whereas females need to have one fully red father and the mother will have to be red, calico or tortoiseshell." (From purina's website)


I've owned 2 ginger cats one of whom was female. Also an albino male, pure white with the most beautiful pale blue eyes.


----------



## SbanR

Magyarmum said:


> I've owned 2 ginger cats one of whom was female. Also an albino male, pure white with the most beautiful pale blue eyes.


My first cat as an adult living away from the family home was a ginger female. I named her Fiver as that was what she cost me


----------



## Arny

I thought calico referred to a tortie with white.


----------



## margy

I've just had a WhatsApp call with 2 ladies from the northeast cats protection re fostering. I wasn't expecting them to call tonight because they just said it would be one evening this week, they didn't specify which night. I'm pleased they couldn't get the video part working because I'm in my pajamas!


----------



## Boxer123

margy said:


> I've just had a WhatsApp call with 2 ladies from the northeast cats protection re fostering. I wasn't expecting them to call tonight because they just said it would be one evening this week, they didn't specify which night. I'm pleased they couldn't get the video part working because I'm in my pajamas!


How exciting and nothing wrong with being in your jammies.


----------



## SbanR

Tonight's encounter


----------



## catz4m8z

This feels like its turned into the cat chat section!


Sorry to get random again but I am very happy today.
Have discovered that Sainsbury do vegan nacho cheese tortilla chips!!:Woot













0h, and Ive also just paid my mortgage off and now own my house!! woo hoo!!:Woot:Woot:Woot
:Smug


----------



## Happy Paws2

Linda Weasel said:


> I thought that was tortoiseshell. But I don't know much about cats obviously.


That's what I call them as well.


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> This feels like its turned into the cat chat section!
> 
> Sorry to get random again but I am very happy today.
> Have discovered that Sainsbury do vegan nacho cheese tortilla chips!!:Woot
> 
> 0h, and Ive also just paid my mortgage off and now own my house!! woo hoo!!:Woot:Woot:Woot
> :Smug


Oh I hate it when vegan varieties of the things I shouldn't be eating come out … containing meat, eggs and dairy is the only reason I'm able to resist them! 

Great news on the mortgage! A great feeling and sense of relief isn't it?


----------



## kimthecat

SbanR said:


> Tonight's encounter
> View attachment 473386


Lovely to see a hedgehog. I cant remember the last time I saw one .


----------



## SbanR

kimthecat said:


> Lovely to see a hedgehog. I cant remember the last time I saw one .


I've had them come to my garden for decades but there's a fair few in the neighbourhood. Ollie is my hedgehog detector. He can spot one across a large field! I love to see them running, little legs pumping away furiously


----------



## margy

SbanR said:


> Tonight's encounter
> View attachment 473386


We had a family of hedgehogs visit our garden last year but haven't seen any this year, although I've put the odd dish of food out just in case.


----------



## rona

catz4m8z said:


> 0h, and Ive also just paid my mortgage off and now own my house!! woo hoo!!:Woot:Woot:Woot


Feels good doesn't it?

Huge milestone in life.

What are you going to treat yourself with?


----------



## Dave S

Many years ago when my sons were very young we set off to see friends one Saturday evening.
This involved a near 50 mile journey on the motorway so to relieve the boredom we played I-Spy.
Pete my eldest son was about 5 and sat behind my wife whist Graham was 3 and sitting behind me.

It was going very well, traffic was not too bad and we were making good time and then came Grahams turn.

"I spy with my little eye something beginning with B-P"

After about 10 miles we were totally out of ideas and suggestions as basically fast moving traffic going in one direction and boring countryside is not really inspiring,

So we gave up.

The little, laughing voice behind me gave us the answer - Bald Patch.

I think it was then that I asked him if he wanted to see Dr. Barnado!


----------



## Beth78

I needed a spot of art therapy so bought myself a paint you're own bear to add to my collection.
Got so engrossed in painting and forgot to feed the dog, until she got my attention by ripping up a leaflet behind me, oops.


----------



## Siskin

Thames Water turned up this morning to deal with the leak in the road between our house and across the road. Chap across the road will be highly relieved as he’s fed up with phoning TW every day to find out when they are coming and watching his back garden turn into a lake. So far his cottage hasn’t been affected
They were able to find the leak after they dug down about five feet and deal with it without turning the water off. The road now is totally blocked off as it’s very narrow at this point and not safe enough to allow vehicles to come through, so it’s lovely and quiet with just the odd walker wandering past. Due to stay like this until the 11th.


----------



## Isolette

I am spoilt rotten out here as if four vehicles a day pass that is heavy traffic. Just the minibus going to and from the pier for the ferry.. the postman three times a week. 

when the road menders came it was a shock to the system...


----------



## Siskin

Isolette said:


> I am spoilt rotten out here as if four vehicles a day pass that is heavy traffic. Just the minibus going to and from the pier for the ferry.. the postman three times a week.
> 
> when the road menders came it was a shock to the system...


We don't get much as there is another road that takes through traffic, so its normally just village traffic. When we first moved here 30 years ago the most traffic we had was Paddy taking the cows to and fro for milking


----------



## Isolette

Siskin said:


> We don't get much as there is another road that takes through traffic, so its normally just village traffic. When we first moved here 30 years ago the most traffic we had was Paddy taking the cows to and fro for milking


 lol... A man here has cows and he literally takes them for walks along the lanes to find the best grazing for them On a small island with few folk you can be eccentric.. as cars cannot come over we are safe.


----------



## catz4m8z

Isolette said:


> lol... A man here has cows and he literally takes them for walks along the lanes to find the best grazing for them On a small island with few folk you can be eccentric.. as cars cannot come over we are safe.


That sounds lovely (also kinda like Craggy Island!LOL).
There is a stupid amount of cars here and they go past the house pretty much 24/7.

Next door but ones kids have one of those big trampolines with a high net around it.....they have now pitched a tent inside the perimeter on the trampoline. 
If they arent playing 'zombie apocalypse base camp during an earthquake' I shall be highly disappointed.


----------



## Siskin

Very handy

A lady has just posted on the villages social media that she is thinking of restarting dog grooming once again. She had been grooming dogs for 20 years prior to taking a break and was posting to see if there was any interest. So far plenty of replies. Hopefully she will go ahead as she’s only a couple of miles away.


----------



## Siskin

Friends have just come round with their sons dog who they’ve unexpectedly caring for. Daughter in laws mother has suddenly died so they are all off to Greece for the funeral etc, but dog couldn’t go of course.
Dog is a little Maltese called Fluffy (the daughter named her). She’s very sweet and even tempered but doesn’t seem keen about going for walks. Friends needed help with her harness as they thought they hadn’t got it on correctly as she kept getting out of it. All that was needed was to slip the belly strap through a loop to sort of join both bits harness together. Sent them on their way with instructions to be jolly and excited with her so that she wants to go with them and not try and dash home.
They walk Isla for us when we can’t and are so used to Isla’s enjoyment of going for a nice long walk so have found Fluffy’s reluctance as rather a shock I think


----------



## Lurcherlad

Planning a punting trip in Cambridge in the next couple of weeks.

Any recommendations for a reliable company that does shared tours?

@MollySmith any thoughts? 

We've booked something now.


----------



## catz4m8z

oo er...Just had the police round to ask me about the 'disturbance' next door!:Wideyed

I thought it was just your average bangs and thumps of somebody moving/dropping something heavy...didnt realiese there was some sort of argy bargy going on! Def didnt hear any raised voices.


Im very antisocial so its never a good thing to get a knock on the door at night!:Nailbiting


----------



## Siskin

My OH is having a partial knee replacement op today. Just heard from him that it’s all done and he feels fine.
We’re going to look a sight round the village with both of us limping about with the dog.
SIL coming tomorrow to stay for a while to walk the dog and help us both.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> My OH is having a partial knee replacement op today. Just heard from him that it's all done and he feels fine.
> We're going to look a sight round the village with both of us limping about with the dog.
> SIL coming tomorrow to stay for a while to walk the dog and help us both.


So glad his operation went well and his home soon, nice for you to have someone to come round and help you.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Beth78 said:


> I needed a spot of art therapy so bought myself a paint you're own bear to add to my collection.
> Got so engrossed in painting and forgot to feed the dog, until she got my attention by ripping up a leaflet behind me, oops.
> View attachment 473971
> View attachment 473972


Just seen this....you are clever it's lovely.


----------



## ForestWomble

Beth78 said:


> I needed a spot of art therapy so bought myself a paint you're own bear to add to my collection.
> Got so engrossed in painting and forgot to feed the dog, until she got my attention by ripping up a leaflet behind me, oops.
> View attachment 473971
> View attachment 473972


Beautifully done, I like it. 

Becoming engrossed in art work or a jigsaw, or what ever you are doing really is great.


----------



## Boxer123

Just a boast really about my talented sister  look at this I can't draw a stick man.


----------



## ForestWomble

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474670
> Just a boast really about my talented sister  look at this I can't draw a stick man.


Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## Beth78

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474670
> Just a boast really about my talented sister  look at this I can't draw a stick man.


Oh my goodness, that is so sweet.


----------



## SbanR

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474670
> Just a boast really about my talented sister  look at this I can't draw a stick man.


Oh wow! She is talented


----------



## Boxer123

SbanR said:


> Oh wow! She is talented[)
> 
> She is it doesn't run in the family lol.


----------



## SbanR

:Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474670
> Just a boast really about my talented sister  look at this I can't draw a stick man.


so lifelike! she must have good eyesight too it's very detailed


----------



## Boxer123

DanWalkersmum said:


> so lifelike! she must have good eyesight too it's very detailed


She has to work in proper daylight no false light.


----------



## Dave S

Gang warfare arrived in Southend this afternoon with 2 gangs arranging a punch-up in a children's park.

I had friends with their children caught up in it.

Just seen her comment on Facebook... (excuse the language).

_Lots of you may have seen on here what's happened at Southend an hour ago. Sadly, Mark Layla Jake Rose and I were caught up in it, as the two gangs fighting were spreading like wild fire everyone there including the Police, Security and staff members were screaming RUN whilst pulling down shutters. ROSE who is a 5 year old child got dragged from us and ran, we then had the most traumatic 15 mins of running into what we were told to run from on pure adrenaline trying to find her! Rose was eventually found by a policeman cowering behind a ride inside the tunnel which has been locked down to stop the gangs getting back in the park.
I know they were 2 gangs from London who had ARRANGED to meet and fight in adventure land! 3 men were stabbed and the rest detained as we were told this by the police who found Rose and escorted us safely out.
I have never been so scared not by the gangs but at the thought of loosing Rose and all sorts going through our minds. Mark went into the fire screaming ROSE whilst I went to the tunnel and smashed on the shutters for them to open them and let me in which they did when they realised I had a missing 5year old.
Layla and Jake I had to trust to stay with a Lady who I just knew was kind and with her family telling them not too move a muscle till me or Mark came back for them.
Two gangs arranging to fight in a child's theme park. I don't use this word on here because of my Dad but….c*nts. 
We are all absolutely traumatised and i had to stand and watch as they kicked the living shit out of a copper they got on the floor._


----------



## Lurcherlad

What is the World coming to?

Must have been soooo frightening


----------



## Dave S

I know the family very well, Mark is the trainer I work with and the children are delightful as well as Kayley.
I thought this gang warfare had died out with mods and rockers.
Hope the poor policeman is OK.


----------



## Siskin

How absolutely dreadful. What on earth made them think to come to a children park, they must be truly moronic.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Planning a punting trip in Cambridge in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Any recommendations for a reliable company that does shared tours?
> 
> @MollySmith any thoughts?


Is that paddle boarding or do you go in a boat?

Found anywhere?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Is that paddle boarding or do you go in a boat?
> 
> Found anywhere?


The boat kind.

We've booked with The Traditional Punting Company on a guided tour … we can just relax and enjoy the trip while someone else does the hard work


----------



## MollySmith

Lurcherlad said:


> Planning a punting trip in Cambridge in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Any recommendations for a reliable company that does shared tours?
> 
> @MollySmith any thoughts?
> 
> We've booked something now.


So sorry lovely, I got so many tags on other threads I missing this. I was going to rep Scudamores but I'm a typical local... been on a punt twice since I lived here!

If you can, stop off at Granchester, they're filming at the moment, you may see Robson Green but if not then the Orchard tea-room is the obligatory stop. The scones are lovely! Enjoy, it's the nicest view and definitely get someone else to do the hard work!

You can do stand up paddling boarding here btw. My husband has been on the riverside by our house.


----------



## MollySmith

Scones and punting outside Kings to inspire (first photo c. Scudamores, second is mine)


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> The boat kind.
> 
> We've booked with The Traditional Punting Company on a guided tour … we can just relax and enjoy the trip while someone else does the hard work


Have fun and pictures are a must 

I couldn't do that.........I'd need to be doing at least some of the punting


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> Have fun and pictures are a must
> 
> I couldn't do that.........I'd need to be doing at least some of the punting


It's obligatory that you fall in and earn a cheer...! It's not that deep in the city area, out towards Granchester one can get a good dunking up there. We used to swim there with the family dogs. My balance is too poor to punt but many friends have earned well over the summer doing it.

In October Scudamores run Halloween tours. one gets wrapped up in blankets, taken along the 'backs' to the sounds of bats by lantern light and M R James ghost stories (he studied here) drinking mulled wine. It's a great experience.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Had a lovely day in Cambridge, with some punting on the river


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Had a lovely day in Cambridge, with some punting on the river


Looks busy.

Anyone fall in?


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Looks busy.
> 
> Anyone fall in?


No, but our chauffeur dropped her pole in


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 474857
> View attachment 474852
> 
> 
> That looks absolutely lovely, glad you had a good time.
> 
> Had a lovely day in Cambridge, with some punting on the river


----------



## Beth78

I'm going for a meal in an actual restaurant tonight. A vegan restaurant in our town centre. Kind of hoping its not too busy.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Beth78 said:


> I'm going for a meal in an actual restaurant tonight. A vegan restaurant in our town centre. Kind of hoping its not too busy.


Enjoy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Beth78 said:


> I'm going for a meal in an actual restaurant tonight. A vegan restaurant in our town centre. Kind of hoping its not too busy.


Hope you had a nice time and it wasn't too busy, so you felt relaxed


----------



## Beth78

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope you had a nice time and it wasn't too busy, so you felt relaxed


It was very busy, every table taken but luckily we got a table in the corner with a big plant on the other side so it felt quite sheltered. Will definitely be going back there, delicious.


----------



## margy

Pensions! What a mine field.Husband is being made redundant in Sept. He's 63 and a half so don't know if he should access his private pension or find part time work until he can claim state pension. We will have to pay for a financial advisor to help us. Advice to young ones. Make arrangements now and make sure you have pension provisions. It comes around so fast.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pensionwise are worth speaking to ime.

We withdrew the tax free lump sum a while back but won’t touch any more until the new tax year to reduce any tax implications to the minimum.


----------



## Isolette

Frustration and itching setting in. Dared to set foot outside to feed the outdoor cats and walked straight into literally a wall of midges. 
No berry picking again.. and badly stung so full of antihistamine... 
Not a breath of moving air.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> Pensions! What a mine field.Husband is being made redundant in Sept. He's 63 and a half so don't know if he should access his private pension or find part time work until he can claim state pension. We will have to pay for a financial advisor to help us. Advice to young ones. Make arrangements now and make sure you have pension provisions. It comes around so fast.


I took the 25% and my little pension as soon as I could, I worked out that if I live to 72, I'd be quids in!
My family are long lived, so thought is was worth the gamble  I did have a GAR however, that guaranteed 8% return 

Does depend on your own circumstances, and how much redundancy he gets could also be a deciding factor.

However, live for today, tomorrow may never come!


----------



## margy

rona said:


> I took the 25% and my little pension as soon as I could, I worked out that if I live to 72, I'd be quids in!
> My family are long lived, so thought is was worth the gamble  I did have a GAR however, that guaranteed 8% return
> 
> Does depend on your own circumstances, and how much redundancy he gets could also be a deciding factor.
> 
> However, live for today, tomorrow may never come!


Unfortunately he isn't getting much redundancy as has only worked there 8yrs. It's just scary not having that pay going into the bank every week. I work 30 hours a week but don't make enough to live on. I'm hoping he can find part time work somewhere. We're seeing someone next month to advise us.
We don't have holidays, my holiday this year was a day trip on the train to Edinburgh! When I retire in 3 years we won't have a car. It's just the palarva of making the best choices to make sure we don't run out if money.


----------



## rona

margy said:


> It's just the palarva of making the best choices to make sure we don't run out if money.


Sounds like draw-down might suit. Keeps your money invested but covers you if you need some money fairly quickly


----------



## SbanR

I was walking through a small wood and saw this wriggling very quickly along the ground.

It looked about 6-7" long and had two prominent yellow dots (eyes?) on its head. You can just about see them in the photo.

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Beth78

Looks and sounds like a grass snake to me, well spotted.


----------



## Siskin

Yes, it’s a young grass snake. The younger they are the brighter the yellow collar. That one could well be one of this years hatchlings


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Yes, it's a young grass snake. The younger they are the brighter the yellow collar. That one could well be one of this years hatchlings


The "yellow collar" was only two yellow spots?


----------



## Siskin

It will be a collar if you had picked it up and had a good look


----------



## Siskin

Although it looks like two yellow splodges it's referred to as a collar


----------



## margy

Goodness aren't the nights drawing in? 20.10 and it's getting dark here in the north east . I always dread the winter, having to drive in my job.The older I get the more I dread it.


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> It will be a collar if you had picked it up and had a good look


Hehe, ok. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Isolette

Had a letter and forms as I have been selected for a review of my Medical Card entitlement. I am English living in EIre over twenty years now and reached pension age soon after I moved. The health care system here is two tier. A Medical Card gives free cover for everything. Feeling incredibly stressed at being reassessed. A few weeks in hand - oh and the paperwork and proof involved...Coming from the NHS this was the hardest part of the move for me. With all its faults the NHS is a blessing.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Isolette said:


> Had a letter and forms as I have been selected for a review of my Medical Card entitlement. I am English living in EIre over twenty years now and reached pension age soon after I moved. The health care system here is two tier. A Medical Card gives free cover for everything. Feeling incredibly stressed at being reassessed. A few weeks in hand - oh and the paperwork and proof involved...Coming from the NHS this was the hardest part of the move for me. With all its faults the NHS is a blessing.


Hope you continue to be covered … worrying for you though.


----------



## Isolette

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope you continue to be covered … worrying for you though.


Many thanks. I am sure it will be OK as it always has been. But the amount of stuff they demand. eg bank statements etc, There is a longish time frame so I will wait until my next monthly prescription is in the house. lol.... Ireland is incredibly kind to old and disabled; we get far more extras here atop of the UK's pensions etc. Irish pension is higher and we get an Allowance for Living Alone, and one for Living on a Listed Offshore Island .When you enter A an d E there is a sign telling you there is an automatic cost of E a hundred...Unless you have a card.

Extra cash when you reach eighty...

A foreigh land...And like others here I was scarred by a battle for my DLA in the UK. Made sure it would move her with me - then got a nasty letter saying it wasnt payable in Ireland and they wanted it back. Wrote to Tony Blair etc about that....


----------



## Isolette

NB Mobility Allowance is , like the pension, transferable here. I had done my research...' lol..


----------



## rona

OH has been doing his dream job for two summers now, but last week went mad and he had double one day and triple another over what a single person is usually expected to deal with because of administrative error by his very tired boss.
However, unlike many bosses, he got half a weeks extra pay as a bonus 

He's going back next summer too and I think his boss is very glad


----------



## Isolette

Having a Bad Day; weepy even. Too much suffering everywhere. The alpaca issue - I posted the latest report - has deeply distressed me. Makes me glad I left the UK. Officialdom.... 

May take time out; need to howl my heart out frankly. 

Me and my cats… Stay well and strong..


----------



## Guest

Hugs @Isolette , I find my cats a lot of comfort.


----------



## Lurcherlad

The World is definitely a crazy place @Isolette …. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Siskin

This made me chuckle


----------



## Isolette

. Blessings and thanks folks. I lived in Cheshire during two huge foot and mouth outbreaks and this episode just caught at some of that; pets etc. I hate England at these times. HATE it. Glad I left. After a few ding dongs with authority. 

Very tired and unwell but that is CFS/ME. 

As for cats,, the big fella here . see my avatar. is having a personality change in his old age.. seventeen. Ultra clingy and as he is large and heavy.. If I refuse to let him smother me. he wails. Look at that face... lol.. Never had a cat this old before. Wee Selkie is having a funny spell and seems not to know me any more... after sleeping in and on my bed twenty four seven for months....The others just rush in for food, wolf it down then off again... All most unusual.. I am often alone in the house ..


----------



## Isolette

Siskin said:


> This made me chuckle
> 
> View attachment 475371


This still happens in rural Ireland and at street markets... And not just the ladies..


----------



## Isolette

After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity. 

I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON. 

Please remove me from the forum. 

I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


----------



## Linda Weasel

Isolette said:


> After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity.
> 
> I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON.
> 
> Please remove me from the forum.
> 
> I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


Isolette, I'm quite sad to read that you're considering leaving. I don't know what posts you refer to but unfortunately there are callous, unthinking people everywhere you turn unless, like you, one lives on an island.

I often find a little thread of thought-provoking wisdom running through your posts.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Went for coffee and date and walnut cake at a charming little alleyway cafe in town today, had a sensation I was being watched, looked up to see this little fella! Glad there was a pane of glass between us, the cake was too good to share.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Isolette said:


> After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity.
> 
> I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON.
> 
> Please remove me from the forum.
> 
> I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


Don't let a small minority drive you off the forum.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Isolette said:


> After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity.
> 
> I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON.
> 
> Please remove me from the forum.
> 
> I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


Oh don't leave, take no notice of the mindless few that like to upset people, You haven't been here long enough to really get to know us, most of us are really nice.

We have our ups and downs but we like each really.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Isolette said:


> After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity.
> 
> I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON.
> 
> Please remove me from the forum.
> 
> I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


I don't know which posts you refer to but I have yet to see anything other than supportive messages for forum members going through tough times either human or animal related. The written word however can be misinterpreted and what some may see as harmless could I suppose be taken the wrong way? 
I hope you don't leave though and hope you feel a bit better today.


----------



## margy

Isolette said:


> After reading more posts I am quitting the forum. Cannot stay where folk in pain are mocked. Compassion costs nothing. Fine to disagree but that kind of mockery is sheerly evil and I cannot stay. Just evil. Lack of basic humanity.
> 
> I am deeply thankflu I al old and very ill and will soon be HOME Please God. SOON.
> 
> Please remove me from the forum.
> 
> I will try to contiinue with my weblog a while longer.


I am sad to see you want to leave, as @Linda Weasel said there is a lot of wisdom in your posts


----------



## rona

Have you ever watched someone get into a relationship that makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck with the feeling that something is very very wrong?

Nothing you can do about it though


----------



## Boxer123

rona said:


> Have you ever watched someone get into a relationship that makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck with the feeling that something is very very wrong?
> 
> Nothing you can do about it though


Although you might get your head bitten off saying something is better than nothing.


----------



## rona

Boxer123 said:


> Although you might get your head bitten off saying something is better than nothing.


There's actually nothing to pinpoint at the moment. It just seems very controlling


----------



## Siskin

Have just read about about a wingwalker plane which crashed into the sea at Bournemouth air show, both pilot and wingwalker were rescued, plane sank.
Took about a researching but have discovered that the plane was from a company that flies at a small airfield not far from us, often see them practicing over the village and fields. Two months ago a 91 year old lady from the village decided to go wing walking in order to raise money for McMillan nurses which we all thought was an amazing thing to do especially given her age. Reading the report today about the crash was a worry. No idea why the plane crashed.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Siskin

The big organic dairy herd of grass fed cattle have recently started making their own cheese. They were selling some at the pop up cafe in the village hall yesterday so I duly bought a round. Had some for lunch today and it’s really delicious. Nice to think that the cheese has come from grass growing in the village fields less then a mile away from the house.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> The big organic dairy herd of grass fed cattle have recently started making their own cheese. They were selling some at the pop up cafe in the village hall yesterday so I duly bought a round. Had some for lunch today and it's really delicious. Nice to think that the cheese has come from grass growing in the village fields less then a mile away from the house.


We have one like that near us. In fact they have an award winning cheese.

There's also a smaller one that has a milk vending machine


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> We have one like that near us. In fact they have an award winning cheese.
> 
> There's also a smaller one that has a milk vending machine


One of the cheeses won an award too just recently. It's a blue cheese which I don't like.


----------



## Larissa35

I recently relinquished my puppy and feel awful and want her back. It has been several weeks and not sure what to do. Is this part of grieving process or should I run and get it back? Or I’m not ready for one…


----------



## Larissa35

Rona my puppy looked just like yours


----------



## Boxer123

Larissa35 said:


> I recently relinquished my puppy and feel awful and want her back. It has been several weeks and not sure what to do. Is this part of grieving process or should I run and get it back? Or I'm not ready for one…


You are probably better off starting your own thread.


----------



## Larissa35

Ok


Boxer123 said:


> You are probably better off starting your own thread.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Larissa35 said:


> Ok


Please don't start any more threads! I'm wading through them all, have deted one and will just leave one open.
Too many threads on the same topic becomes very confusing!
However,I'm sorry this has happened and that you're feeling so low.


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> The big organic dairy herd of grass fed cattle have recently started making their own cheese. They were selling some at the pop up cafe in the village hall yesterday so I duly bought a round. Had some for lunch today and it's really delicious. Nice to think that the cheese has come from grass growing in the village fields less then a mile away from the house.


Lovely that they are grazing in the fields. I hate the thought of them being kept indoors and never feeling the sun on their backs or frolicking out doors. I saw on a programme cows being let out in the spring and they looked so joyous, kicking and galloping around.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Lovely that they are grazing in the fields. I hate the thought of them being kept indoors and never feeling the sun on their backs or frolicking out doors. I saw on a programme cows being let out in the spring and they looked so joyous, kicking and galloping around.


They try and keep them out all year rotating them round the fields to stop them getting poached if there's a lot of rain. They had to be brought in for about a month or so last winter when it got cold and frosty and then a lot of rain.


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> They try and keep them out all year rotating them round the fields to stop them getting poached if there's a lot of rain. They had to be brought in for about a month or so last winter when it got cold and frosty and then a lot of rain.


Yes I think most cows are brought in during the winter in fact I saw on YouTube some cows let out on a frosty morning and they ran back into the barn because it was too cold! I just hope we don't go down the route of keeping them indoors all the time like some other countries do.


----------



## Dave S

A bargain on Amazon.









Sphagnum Moss.
1 pack - £7.89
2 packs - £18.99
3 packs - £27.99

But put one in the basket and then increase quantity to 3 it costs £23.67 (3x £7.89) a saving of £4.32.

Think someone needs to go back to school here.


----------



## margy

After years of suffering with my sinuses for which I had to get antibiotics I discovered the neti pot. Started with a sore throat on Thurs then the drip drip down my throat from my sinuses making me cough all the time, got my trusted neti pot out to use and now it's dried up! I'm careful to only use boiled cooled water with the salt and have to say it does work.


----------



## rona

Getting sore backside. With crook dog and broken rib, I'm doing far too much sitting


----------



## Dave S

Following on from the protests yesterday where we see a group of idiots blocking motorway exits and the Police seemingly not doing much for quite a while whilst making people late for work, appointments, schools, funerals etc.

I was wondering for how much longer the great British public is going to put up with all this.
We have had Extinction Rebellion stopping trains planes and vast amounts of traffic in London, HS2 protesters in London and the home counties blocking peoples rights of ways and access etc. as well as other groups recently.

Would it not have been surprising that instead of waiting patiently but frustratingly by their vehicles the stuck motorists cleared the protesters themselves as the police did not do much for quite a long time. I am sure that it is not the right approach but it would have been really effective in ending the protest sooner rather than later.
I cannot imagine a group like them wanting to mix it with fed up lorry drivers who are running out of tacho time, people late for work, people trying to get to airports etc.

I appreciate that everyone has a right to protest but that right does not extend to illegal activities or even stopping people going about their own lawful business.
The police on the other hand must have had prior notice of the protest, why was it allowed to go ahead in that manner and why did it take so long for them to clear the road?


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Following on from the protests yesterday where we see a group of idiots blocking motorway exits and the Police seemingly not doing much for quite a while whilst making people late for work, appointments, schools, funerals etc.
> 
> I was wondering for how much longer the great British public is going to put up with all this.
> We have had Extinction Rebellion stopping trains planes and vast amounts of traffic in London, HS2 protesters in London and the home counties blocking peoples rights of ways and access etc. as well as other groups recently.
> 
> Would it not have been surprising that instead of waiting patiently but frustratingly by their vehicles the stuck motorists cleared the protesters themselves as the police did not do much for quite a long time. I am sure that it is not the right approach but it would have been really effective in ending the protest sooner rather than later.
> I cannot imagine a group like them wanting to mix it with fed up lorry drivers who are running out of tacho time, people late for work, people trying to get to airports etc.
> 
> I appreciate that everyone has a right to protest but that right does not extend to illegal activities or even stopping people going about their own lawful business.
> The police on the other hand must have had prior notice of the protest, why was it allowed to go ahead in that manner and why did it take so long for them to clear the road?


Apparently, some lorry drivers did try but as soon as they moved one and went back for the next, the first one returned.

It needs to be orchestrated, and with enough "removers" otherwise it just turns into a ridiculous fracas.

A danger then of tempers becoming flared and the wrong people getting arrested, who were just trying to get on with their jobs.

I agree, the Police should have stepped in much sooner and prevented the blockade in the first place.

I do think people have a right to protest but not to disrupt the rest of us just trying to go about our business (like lorry drivers haven't got an important job to do at the moment keeping our shops stocked and manufactures supplied!).

Protest to the higher powers who are screwing everything up …. not to the man in the street!!!


----------



## Beth78

I travelled into London today for the 1st time in years, went for lunch and visited Tate Britain art gallery. All in all a smooth and enjoyable trip.















https://youtube.com/shorts/WVmXnGuDwgc?feature=share


----------



## Dave S

I wonder if it would be possible for all the people and companies who have been financially affected by this Insulate Britain shambles to obtain and sue for compensation the organiser of the protests, or, alternatively, blockade around their homes and stop them going about any business, and their families.
Wonder how they would like it on their doorstep.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> I wonder if it would be possible for all the people and companies who have been financially affected by this Insulate Britain shambles to obtain and sue for compensation the organiser of the protests, or, alternatively, blockade around their homes and stop them going about any business, and their families.
> Wonder how they would like it on their doorstep.


Do you think that we, who have insulated our house to within an inch of its life, would be let through the protest blockade


----------



## MollySmith

I don't agree with XR but I do appreciate their despair. What point to trying to protect ourselves from Covid when the planet is eroding and somehow we have a climate change (it's not a damm change it's an emergency) who flies around by plane on short haul flights. It all seems so awfully grim. And the quotes today seem to promote the idea that we're the leader in climate change which is delusional. I'll end there as this is random chat but I wanted to bring in a counter view.


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> Do you think that we, who have insulated our house to within an inch of its life, would be let through the protest blockade


In one traffic jam they created yesterday was a man and van whose business is to insulate homes and he was not let through so I don't think you would stand much of a chance.

Was anyone listening to LBC yesterday morning with Nick Ferrari when he had one of the organisers on the phone. I think he spoke for many of us with what he told him.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Currently away for a few days in Suffolk and lying in bed thinking I might brave a swim in the sea, as it’s my birthday too.

Drew an imaginary straight line to the coast and the pin dropped at Sizewell! Maybe not … don’t fancy swimming in waters next to a nuclear power plant! 

Maybe I’ll stick to the on-site outdoor pool instead


----------



## Dave S

Happy birthday LL.

My brother lives near Sizewell and he is perfectly OK, 6 fingers on each hand, half a brain, walks with a limp, stutters, short, fat and bald, an idiot looking for another village so no worries, he is absolutely fine.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Currently away for a few days in Suffolk and lying in bed thinking I might brave a swim in the sea, as it's my birthday too.
> 
> Drew an imaginary straight line to the coast and the pin dropped at Sizewell! Maybe not … don't fancy swimming in waters next to a nuclear power plant!
> 
> Maybe I'll stick to the on-site outdoor pool instead


Try Dunwich beach, the parking is free


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Happy birthday LL.
> 
> My brother lives near Sizewell and he is perfectly OK, 6 fingers on each hand, half a brain, walks with a limp, stutters, short, fat and bald, an idiot looking for another village so no worries, he is absolutely fine.


I'll fit in well then


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Happy Birthday Lurcherlad, enjoy your swim, wherever you end up.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> Happy birthday LL.
> 
> My brother lives near Sizewell and he is perfectly OK, 6 fingers on each hand, half a brain, walks with a limp, stutters, short, fat and bald, an idiot looking for another village so no worries, he is absolutely fine.


Our static van is up the road from Sizewell, we don't swim, but Isla does and she hasn't six fingers nor short fat and bald, wouldn't that look weird:Hilarious

Apparently the cod caught there is enormous (and very tasty).

What's your brothers thought in Sizewell C?


----------



## Dave S

Siskin said:


> What's your brothers thought in Sizewell C?


To be honest, I saw him last in August at my mothers funeral, prior to that was some years ago and I really am not too bothered when next as he may be my "brother" and I know it sounds very rude but I am not expecting to see him again anytime soon. He is 69 and looks and acts 169.
I suggested he sell his house and downsize as he was moaning as usual but he will not as he is stubborn and obstinate.
As for Sizewell, it is a good thing that could bring employment to the area where there is not alot of opportunity at present.
My brothers son and daughter (twins) are mid-twenties and have never had a job in their lives. They claim to be looking but it is difficult if you are stuck behind a games console all day.
Maybe when Sizewell is up and running fully they may be able to get up off their backsides and do what the rest of us have done and go out to work.


----------



## Siskin

Dave S said:


> To be honest, I saw him last in August at my mothers funeral, prior to that was some years ago and I really am not too bothered when next as he may be my "brother" and I know it sounds very rude but I am not expecting to see him again anytime soon. He is 69 and looks and acts 169.
> I suggested he sell his house and downsize as he was moaning as usual but he will not as he is stubborn and obstinate.
> As for Sizewell, it is a good thing that could bring employment to the area where there is not alot of opportunity at present.
> My brothers son and daughter (twins) are mid-twenties and have never had a job in their lives. They claim to be looking but it is difficult if you are stuck behind a games console all day.
> Maybe when Sizewell is up and running fully they may be able to get up off their backsides and do what the rest of us have done and go out to work.


I don't think Sizewell will bring a lot of employment to locals as contractors will be brought in as they do now


----------



## margy

Am feeling very pleased with myself, I was killing time in town before catching the bus home when I decided to have a spooch around the charity shops. I saw a lovely zipped top just perfect to wear for hanging around the house. As I was standing in the queue a lady looked at it and told me I'd got a bargain. I looked at the make and saw it was a Weird Fish. Never heard of them but at £4.50 and the good condition of it knew I had indeed gotten a bargain.


----------



## catz4m8z

Just watching my neighbours very drunk friend outside his house. He can barely stand up and is so drunk that he tried to knock on the door and missed!!LOL:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Feel a bit weird. Just got grant of probate.............nothing is my friends any more 

Feels like he's erased


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Feel a bit weird. Just got grant of probate.............nothing is my friends any more
> 
> Feels like he's erased


He hasn't been, he's in your memories


----------



## SbanR

The hedgehogs are very active tonight. They've been rustling about noisily in the undergrowth. This little one came running up and stopped by me.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> The hedgehogs are very active tonight. They've been rustling about noisily in the undergrowth. This little one came running up and stopped by me


We had one in the garden the other night. It's huge, I've never seen a hedgehog that big, he seems to just keep growing every year.

Mmm, I wonder when Hedgehogs stop growing?


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> We had one in the garden the other night. It's huge, I've never seen a hedgehog that big, he seems to just keep growing every year.
> 
> Mmm, I wonder when Hedgehogs stop growing?


If you find out please let us know
I saw a humongous one years ago when I got home from a late shift. She curled into a ball while youngster ran off, but later returned and waited for mum to uncurl and both trundled off together


----------



## margy

We've only had a hedgehog visit once this year, I was hoping it would come back but it didn't. I did spot one crossing the road in front of me while out at work one evening last wkend. I stopped untill it had trundled onto the verge.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> If you find out please let us know
> I saw a humongous one years ago when I got home from a late shift. She curled into a ball while youngster ran off, but later returned and waited for mum to uncurl and both trundled off together


I have emailed the Mammal Society


----------



## catz4m8z

Just had my first animated dream last night!:Woot Main character was a cow whose best friend was an elephant. It was very Pixar-ish and Im annoyed that I woke up before the end.

10 out of 10, would highly recommend cartoon dreams!


----------



## Dave S

Reading a few news reports there were a couple of things that deserve noting;

Tesco;

*Tesco 'outperforms' with sales and profits growth*
This article relates how the supermarket giant has out performed all others in their sector, stating that in the last 6 months their revenue jumped up by 5.9% to £30.4 billion pounds and their operating profit was up by 28% to £1.3 billion pounds.
It seems perhaps they have also carried out a cost cutting exercise.

So their turnover has risen by £1.9 billion and profit by almost £0.3 billion.
Consequently their share prices have risen by about 10% in that time.

Further down it goes on to say that due to the shortage of HGV drivers their deliveries could be disrupted and costs may rise that they may try to recover from the customer - US.
Corporate greed here, record profits and make the customer pay more.

Also there is a news report regarding doctors receptionists and the abuse they are experiencing.

Dr Joanne Watt, GP chairwoman of the Northamptonshire Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) stated in the interview _*"........that General Practice had been working tirelessly throughout the pandemic and demand for services had increased in recent months".*_

Not sure who she is trying to kid but the demand for services is to see a doctor, not be diagnosed over the phone or on a zoom meeting. 
My DIL found a lump on her breast the other day, phoned the doctor and was told that she would have to have a phone appointment by the male doctor but it would be some time off. How are they going to diagnose it over the phone?
Unsurprisingly she is not best pleased.

Honestly cannot believe some of the things these people come out with, they must all be budding politicians.


----------



## catz4m8z

Dave S said:


> Also there is a news report regarding doctors receptionists and the abuse they are experiencing.


idk, cant be much fun being a Drs receptionist right now. I mean you dont make any of the policies or treat pts, you are just the visible person that others get to off load onto!


----------



## SbanR

catz4m8z said:


> Just had my first animated dream last night!:Woot Main character was a cow whose best friend was an elephant. It was very Pixar-ish and Im annoyed that I woke up before the end.
> 
> 10 out of 10, would highly recommend cartoon dreams!


Dream to be continued tonight..............


----------



## Happy Paws2

catz4m8z said:


> idk, cant be much fun being a Drs receptionist right now. I mean you dont make any of the policies or treat pts, you are just the visible person that others get to off load onto!


Doctors receptionist waste of time....:Banghead

Went down the surgery last week, queue waiting to book in, phones was ringing like mad and the 4 of them were just chatting about what they were watching on TV the night before.

When OH tried to phone to speak to a doctor he spent £44 on the call and he never got though, in the end he phoned his consultants secretary at the hospital and she and one of his registrars phoned and e-mailed the surgery and we had a GP come in to see him the next day.


----------



## Dave S

catz4m8z said:


> idk, cant be much fun being a Drs receptionist right now. I mean you dont make any of the policies or treat pts, you are just the visible person that others get to off load onto!


I genially feel sorry for receptionists, be they doctors, dentists etc they do have a tough job however it does not take much to think joined up - take the example of when I had a bad cut on my hand, it went septic so I went to the doctor on a Saturday morning and she cleaned it and advised me to make an appointment with the nurse to get it dressed.
I went to Reception and told the lady what the doctor said so she tried to give me an appointment the next Wednesday!
I politely declined but was amazed at how silly the situation was - how long would it have taken for the nurse to wrap my hand in a bandage and stick it down?

Anyway, I do try to treat people how I would like to be treated unless they start being "silly" with me in which case I try not to be too naughty.

Unfortunately it seems that somewhere in the hierarchy of GP's there is a rule to say do not see people, or as few as possible so doctors can work from home instead of at the practise. Meanwhile if you are ill we will call you in a few weeks time to see if a) you are still alive and b) are you better yet, in either case it will be a very short call.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> If you find out please let us know
> I saw a humongous one years ago when I got home from a late shift. She curled into a ball while youngster ran off, but later returned and waited for mum to uncurl and both trundled off together


Have had a reply from the mammal society about my giant hedgehog, and they have asked for photos. Luckily I had some with another hedgehog from early 2020

They still haven't answered my question about if they continue to grow, so I've asked again


----------



## catz4m8z

rona said:


> They still haven't answered my question about if they continue to grow, so I've asked again


am now thinking of Monty Python...'Dinsdale!!?'
:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Have had a reply from the mammal society about my giant hedgehog, and they have asked for photos. Luckily I had some with another hedgehog from early 2020
> 
> They still haven't answered my question about if they continue to grow, so I've asked again


Rona, as you weren't getting any satisfaction I thought I'd ask professor Google

The answer,if correct, make a full grown one pretty gigantic!!!:Woot


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fuel deal coming to an end so they offer me a new one fixed until November 2022 … cost £1834 for the year.

I usually do choose Fixed so I know what I’m paying.

Went on Uswitch to try and do a comparison and they advise staying with current supplier but just moving onto the variable rate as they are capped at £1277 per year until April 2022 at least.

Glad I checked. By April my usage will reduce significantly as the weather improves anyway so I could have been paying much more than necessary next year.

(The next cap is being predicted to increase average typical household annual bill to £1600.)

That would still make my new Fixed very expensive.

Don’t be panicked into a Fixed rate … do some research and check it’s the right choice for you at the moment.


----------



## rona

Just watched Boris conference speech.
Apart from a few near the knuckle digs at some people, some of which made me squirm a little. I thought it was an excellent speech. It made sense to me. 
Virtually everything he said I agreed with, not sure about his implementation but the final aims seem good.

Starmer on the other hand, had me feeling very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if it's the content or him. I know there were several things I totally disagree on.
I should listen to it again without watching I think. His persona just creeps me out


----------



## Magyarmum

Yay! After 24 hours of having no signal for my TV, the engineer's just been and changed a couple of cables and everything's working again! Mind you I did manage to get a lot of other things done not having TV to watch!


----------



## SbanR

Anyone else having connection problems this morning?
I keep getting a message that the site can't provide a secure connection. I have to go out and try again; I then, Sometimes, get connected
I also can't see photos, only get the jpeg info:Arghh:Banghead:Muted


----------



## kimthecat

@SbanR No problem at the moment but it does happen sometimes.


----------



## Lurcherlad

SbanR said:


> Anyone else having connection problems this morning?
> I keep getting a message that the site can't provide a secure connection. I have to go out and try again; I then, Sometimes, get connected
> I also can't see photos, only get the jpeg info:Arghh:Banghead:Muted


I had this a few times yesterday when out … thought maybe to do with other WiFi getting picked up.

OK today.


----------



## Siskin

My daughter and her fiancé are staying and she’s just told me that someone she knows bought a puppy in a car park. After a while they began to feel something was not quite right about the puppy so went to the vets and found out the puppy was actually a fox cub!


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> My daughter and her fiancé are staying and she's just told me that someone she knows bought a puppy in a car park. After a while they began to feel something was not quite right about the puppy so went to the vets and found out the puppy was actually a fox cub!


 I have seen this on the Internet, probably American things that this stuff happens but in the UK never. To be honest I thought it was an urban myth


----------



## SbanR

I'd like to put a good word in for my local Amazon delivery guys. They've all been very good and, like today's guy, knocked on the door and waited till I showed up

Hermes, on the other hand, I detest!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Been awake since 5 …. Would love to get up and finish packing and getting organised for heading off before lunchtime to our Norfolk Broads boating holiday …. But the boys are still fast asleep and I doubt they’d appreciate it! 

I always seem to leave a lot to the last minute 

After this break, I need to get my ar*e in gear at home and start ticking off all the items on my (very long) To Do List.

I’ve been very lazy of late and lacking oomph!

I shall endeavour to return galvanised fully into action …. And spend far less wasted time on my iPhone! 

I can maybe sneak quietly downstairs, make a coffee and watch tv in the lounge for an hour ……. and then start packing


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Been awake since 5 …. Would love to get up and finish packing and getting organised for heading off before lunchtime to our Norfolk Broads boating holiday …. But the boys are still fast asleep and I doubt they'd appreciate it!


You sound like an excited child


----------



## Lurcherlad

This came up in Cat Chat … useful to know, I thought.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes the size of things is really important @J. Dawson as I learnt at the recycling visit. Essentially at ours, any plastics (like, for example the lid of a bottle, or a plastic snap on top on a pot of yoghurt or something) which are smaller than a jam jar lid end up muddled up in the glass recycling, due to the sorting process (basically a tumble drier with holes in). This then contaminates the glass for recycling and reduces the price that can be charged for it.





Lurcherlad said:


> That's annoying. I go to great pains to put all the lids in, having crushed the plastic bottles if possible.
> 
> Now I know that, I'm going to use one large empty plastic bottle and fill that with all the lids and small plastic then put a lid on that before putting in with my recycling. Maybe then it will survive the sorting process and be recycled?
> 
> Our glass is collected as a separate entity but who know what happens once it's left my kerb?


There is an Eco Brick scheme for crisp packets etc. which, currently can't be recycled.

Fill a large empty plastic bottle with it all and take it to an EB collection point …. Though they are few and far between.

Though the bricks could be used in some way at home or in local projects I guess?

Our council won't take Tetrapak but my friend's does so I'm saving them to put in hers.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> This came up in Cat Chat … useful to know, I thought.
> 
> There is an Eco Brick scheme for crisp packets etc. which, currently can't be recycled.
> 
> Fill a large empty plastic bottle with it all and take it to an EB collection point …. Though they are few and far between.
> 
> Though the bricks could be used in some way at home or in local projects I guess?
> 
> Our council won't take Tetrapak but my friend's does so I'm saving them to put in hers.


I was checking through stuff that goes in the black bin - landfill, to see what was in it. Mainly film lids and similar, tissues and other contaminated similar things, empty pill thingamies - the foil on them makes them unsuitable for recycling, foil lids off milk etc, odds and ends of bags that can't be reused or repurposed like frozen food bags. Really there's not that much nowadays as either it can be put in with the recycling or our local tip will take it. We don't pay extra to have green waste taken from the house each week as we only have a little garden and the tip isn't far away which is when we take the few things we can't recycle from home like metal bits and bobs. Even Tesco are happy to take back the red plastic meat and fish bags they use when delivering our order


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I was checking through stuff that goes in the black bin - landfill, to see what was in it. Mainly film lids and similar, tissues and other contaminated similar things, empty pill thingamies - the foil on them makes them unsuitable for recycling, foil lids off milk etc, odds and ends of bags that can't be reused or repurposed like frozen food bags. Really there's not that much nowadays as either it can be put in with the recycling or our local tip will take it.* We don't pay extra to have green waste taken from the house *each week as we only have a little garden and the tip isn't far away which is when we take the few things we can't recycle from home like metal bits and bobs. Even Tesco are happy to take back the red plastic meat and fish bags they use when delivering our order


Where do you live, we had to pay Birmingham City Council £50 this year for our green waste.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws2 said:


> Where do you live, we had to pay Birmingham City Council £50 this year for our green waste.


Sorry, the way I wrote that it sounded as if there is no charge for green waste, there is, but we choose not to have it as we can deal with it ourselves as it's such a small garden (no grass either which helps enormously).
The council charge was £45 pounds some years ago, I don't know what it is now as I can't check up on the website. There is just a note on there saying that they have no further licenses left to issue for this year. Weird situation isn't it when they charge for the license for green waste collection, but there is only a certain amount available


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> empty pill thingamies - the foil on them makes them unsuitable for recycling


Blister packs can be recycled through terracycle.
I've managed to find someone localish who will take them as the dog alone goes through 25 a month. Unfortunately the shop is not near a regular route so will have to make the effort to finally get them there as I've a large carrier bag full of them now.

Our council don't charge for garden waste and the way they compost it we can now put our food waste in so doubt that will change anytime soon.


----------



## lullabydream

Arny said:


> Blister packs can be recycled through terracycle.
> I've managed to find someone localish who will take them as the dog alone goes through 25 a month. Unfortunately the shop is not near a regular route so will have to make the effort to finally get them there as I've a large carrier bag full of them now.
> 
> Our council don't charge for garden waste and the way they compost it we can now put our food waste in so doubt that will change anytime soon.


Our vet wants the blister packs. Well not them but a collection point now for them raising money for charity

All bottle tops her go to a friend as they go to a hospice I think in Yorkshire to raise money

I would suggest look for charities that may take stuff too


----------



## Siskin

I’ve just checked Terracycle and the two nearest to me aren’t particularly near and we rarely go past them. According to something I read whilst checking this, there has been a scaling back of blister pack recycling collection as there is a lack of the specialist equipment needed to do it.


----------



## Arny

lullabydream said:


> Our vet wants the blister packs. Well not them but a collection point now for them raising money for charity
> 
> All bottle tops her go to a friend as they go to a hospice I think in Yorkshire to raise money
> 
> I would suggest look for charities that may take stuff too


That's a good idea re searching for charities who might collect.

It was suggested the vets were going to have a blister pack collection, which is why I started saving them, but turned out to only be pet food packaging.
I think the group that organised it could only do so much as they need the man power to sort it etc still. Better than nothing though.
Now I can see just how many we go through and what that actually looks like I can't just throw them away.

I've not been in a supermarket in ages either so need to see if/what they're taking.


Siskin said:


> I've just checked Terracycle and the two nearest to me aren't particularly near and we rarely go past them. According to something I read whilst checking this, there has been a scaling back of blister pack recycling collection as there is a lack of the specialist equipment needed to do it.


That's frustrating. 
Like you we don't throw too much away but what we do could probably still be halved if it wasn't so difficult to find out where to take things and making the effort to get there.
Im going to buy some bins to sort it into, if I collect a load at a time I might be more inclined to make a special trip.


----------



## Beth78

Our Superdrug pharmacy in town have a medication blister pack recycling box.


----------



## Siskin

Beth78 said:


> Our Superdrug pharmacy in town have a medication blister pack recycling box.


Apparently some do some don't.


----------



## MollySmith

rona said:


> Just watched Boris conference speech.
> Apart from a few near the knuckle digs at some people, some of which made me squirm a little. I thought it was an excellent speech. It made sense to me.
> Virtually everything he said I agreed with, not sure about his implementation but the final aims seem good.
> 
> Starmer on the other hand, had me feeling very uncomfortable. I'm not sure if it's the content or him. I know there were several things I totally disagree on.
> I should listen to it again without watching I think. His persona just creeps me out


Was this real? I wasn't listening to any news last week but thought this was a piss take. Monkey glands?!


----------



## MollySmith

https://www.terracycle.com/en-GB/brigades/medicine-packet-uk

Useful stuff here with links to terra cycle partner recycle schemes for crisps and other things.


----------



## lullabydream

Siskin said:


> I've just checked Terracycle and the two nearest to me aren't particularly near and we rarely go past them. According to something I read whilst checking this, there has been a scaling back of blister pack recycling collection as there is a lack of the specialist equipment needed to do it.


Well our vets collecting them. Can you imagine how many they could hypothetically go through..
So will have to wait and see if it carries on.
My vets have only just opened their doors to come inside!


----------



## Arny

Beth78 said:


> Our Superdrug pharmacy in town have a medication blister pack recycling box.


I had a look a while ago and again just now but ours doesn't. Closest one that does is 40 minutes away.
Would be much more convenient!


----------



## SbanR

lullabydream said:


> My vets have only just opened their doors to come inside!


----------



## Darcysmith256

kimthecat said:


> I feel for the school children and older people home alone. Lockdown wont make much difference to me . In a way, its harder than summer this time because you could do gardening and sit in the garden for sunshine , lighter days . Winter dark and dreary but I must admit Im not so keen to go out for a walk in the freezing cold , staying in and watching telly seems a better alternative!


I know this was quite a while ago but hi im darcy i'm new to this website and i think it's pretty cool. Anyway im in year 11 now and covid started when i was in year 9, i didn't think it would really affect my gcses but turns out it has. There has been some changes to my exams which will help but i'm still stressed out, i always say i'm going to do work/ coursework but i never get round to it because i get distracted a lot and i chose art and that ends up taking away a lot of my time because there is a lot to do, does anyone have any tips for time management / revision ?


----------



## Lurcherlad

View from my bed this morning









Feeding the hungry locals
















Our surroundings for the day with nobody in sight









The view from my bed for tomorrow morning


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, the fishing in that spot was dead so the boys decided we are heading off up the river to find a new spot ….

The benefit of a floating, mobile home I guess?

I’m just chilling and going with the flow


----------



## Lurcherlad

This'll do 










It's a busier spot on the river, with lots of boat traffic, but by night it should be pretty peaceful 

Just hope the Anglers catch something at last


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> This'll do
> 
> View attachment 478033
> 
> 
> It's a busier spot on the river, with lots of boat traffic, but by night it should be pretty peaceful
> 
> Just hope the Anglers catch something at last


Doubt it in a busy area; they'll up sticks again I bet


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, would you believe it?

A boat full of the "rowdy family from hell" have just moored up near us!

With 2 barky, snarly dogs!!!

All off to the local pub, I'll bet so will just return louder and rowdier 










I must have been wicked in a previous life 

Too late for us to move now as it's getting dark.

Hope my earplugs do enough…..


----------



## Lurcherlad

Thankfully, not heard a peep for hours


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Lurcherlad said:


> Thankfully, not heard a peep for hours
> View attachment 478044


Enjoy our break! Some lovely scenery pics there, shame bout the noisy family though.


----------



## margy

Apart from the noisy family, it all looks lovely and peaceful.


----------



## SbanR

Lurcherlad said:


> Thankfully, not heard a peep for hours
> View attachment 478044
> [/QUOTE
> Hope it remained quiet all night and you have the sun today


----------



## kimthecat

Glad this week is over. sad news. 
My friend's sweet dog had to be PTS. She is gutted. The vet wasnt sure but she thinks it could have been Lepro. She was poorly on the saturday night and seriously ill the next morning. 

Monday, I found out one of my dog walking friends had died of cancer. I didnt know she had it and hadnt seen her for a few weeks. She was younger than me, She was so kind to me when I had cancer back in 2018. 

Today I found out my cousin has dementia and moved into a Dementia home recently. Ive not seen her for a few years as she lives in the North but we kept in touch with email and cards .


----------



## DanWalkersmum

kimthecat said:


> Glad this week is over. sad news.
> My friend's sweet dog had to be PTS. She is gutted. The vet wasnt sure but she thinks it could have been Lepro. She was poorly on the saturday night and seriously ill the next morning.
> 
> Monday, I found out one of my dog walking friends had died of cancer. I didnt know she had it and hadnt seen her for a few weeks. She was younger than me, She was so kind to me when I had cancer back in 2018.
> 
> Today I found out my cousin has dementia and moved into a Dementia home recently. Ive not seen her for a few years as she lives in the North but we kept in touch with email and cards .


What an awful week, I hope next week is better for you (hugs)


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> Glad this week is over. sad news.
> My friend's sweet dog had to be PTS. She is gutted. The vet wasnt sure but she thinks it could have been Lepro. She was poorly on the saturday night and seriously ill the next morning.
> 
> Monday, I found out one of my dog walking friends had died of cancer. I didnt know she had it and hadnt seen her for a few weeks. She was younger than me, She was so kind to me when I had cancer back in 2018.
> 
> Today I found out my cousin has dementia and moved into a Dementia home recently. Ive not seen her for a few years as she lives in the North but we kept in touch with email and cards .


The like was acknowledgment I read and understood and I am sorry to hear sad news is surrounding you. 
Hugs to you


----------



## Lurcherlad

@kimthecat … what awful news for you … take care x


----------



## catz4m8z

Just shocked by my Sainsbury delivery. I forgot to tick my substitution preferences and they have substituted all the vegan products....with other vegan products!:Wideyed
That has never happened before...well done, delivery shopping person, well done.


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> The like was acknowledgment I read and understood and I am sorry to hear sad news is surrounding you.
> Hugs to you





Lurcherlad said:


> @kimthecat … what awful news for you … take care x





DanWalkersmum said:


> What an awful week, I hope next week is better for you (hugs)


Thank you . Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> Thank you . Feeling a bit better now.


so sorry, what a pants week you've had (hugs)


----------



## kimthecat

Sorry , trigger warning for self harm. 









It seems hard to believe , the coincidence. 6 years ago on Halloween , we found a young man who had hanged himself at our park . he had been suffering from depression and left a partner who was expecting. RIP Luke. Today , my OH called into see his nephews who live down the road. They work as gardeners for the Council and a couple of days ago , one of them and his gang found a young man who had hanged himself near a local village where they were clearing undergrowth in a wooded area . He had been dead a few days The man was only 29 and leaves a partner with a child . 
So sad for the families . There seem to be have been a lot of suicides in the Borough for some years. But the effect on the people who find the bodies is hard too.


----------



## MollySmith

kimthecat said:


> Sorry , trigger warning for self harm.
> 
> It seems hard to believe , the coincidence. 6 years ago on Halloween , we found a young man who had hanged himself at our park . he had been suffering from depression and left a partner who was expecting. RIP Luke. Today , my OH called into see his nephews who live down the road. They work as gardeners for the Council and a couple of days ago , one of them and his gang found a young man who had hanged himself near a local village where they were clearing undergrowth in a wooded area . He had been dead a few days The man was only 29 and leaves a partner with a child .
> So sad for the families . There seem to be have been a lot of suicides in the Borough for some years. But the effect on the people who find the bodies is hard too.


((hugs)) I'm so sorry, my friend founds her husband several years ago. I simply can't imagine how anyone feels about that. It's heartbreaking for all involved. You are having a rough old time, I hope you're taking good care of yourself.


----------



## kimthecat

MollySmith said:


> ((hugs)) I'm so sorry, my friend founds her husband several years ago. I simply can't imagine how anyone feels about that. It's heartbreaking for all involved. You are having a rough old time, I hope you're taking good care of yourself.


Thank you, Molly  \i appreciate that. All things pass. I'm sorry to bring it up in chat. Ive often though of starting a thread about the subject but not sure if it a good idea really. I will drop the subject now in case it upsets anyone.


----------



## catz4m8z

That is awful, I cant imagine how bad someone must feel to want to do something so final (and brutal, it must be a horrible way to go). My brother also does gardening work for the council...thankfully so far he has only ever found nice things.



Feeling really stupid right now as I just fell over.:Shy 
The steps leading up into my garden have been looking rough and abit crumbly for a while and just now the top one collapsed when I stood on it sending me right down the steps! Managed to get a lovely collection of scratches and a monster bruise on my leg. Not to mention the state of my face (I smacked a concrete flower bed with my jaw on the way down and my neck hit the corner of it first and scraped right down it). 
I didnt even land gracefully as I came to rest halfway, head down and trying to work out how to untangle myself without falling the rest of the way and braining myself on the floor!:Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

Several weeks ago after we sold the motorhome Mr S said now we don’t have it perhaps we should get a second golden. We couldn’t have managed two large dogs in there. 
Normally I would love to have another dog, I’m sure Isla would enjoy the company and she likes puppies. However I’m not particularly fit and don’t know when I will be (hopefully there’s no ‘if’ on that). If we did have another dog he pull be walking two dogs and step up more to training it etc etc. Then there are days when we have to be away a lot of the day when I have checkups, normally our neighbours are delighted to have Isla, but I’m not at all sure they will feel the same about two dogs and one being a puppy or youngster. If we could find an older adult dog that was suitable maybe that would work, but currently given my state of health I feel it’s not right to have another dog, puppy or adult. I said that it’s best to see how I progress and hope this miserable leg of mine will heal and I can get back to some sort of level of fitness. 
Personally I would prefer a puppy as I love developing a relationship and watching g them grow and training them, but I couldn’t manage at the moment at all and I don’t know when I will be fit enough.
So we left it at that
He’s now taken to sending me links to breeders he’s found.
I have my own ideas of the sorts of breeders I’m looking for, ummmmmm I have found one I like the look of.
Oh dear.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Very sad @kimthecat and horrid for those too who had to discover them 

There is a community drive going on atm I believe on the subject (caught a snippet on tv) and the slogan was given … "suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem" which will, hopefully, encourage people to seek help before they are so full of despair they feel there is only one answer.

It's difficult to comprehend … and tragic for all concerned


----------



## kimthecat

catz4m8z said:


> Feeling really stupid right now as I just fell over.:Shy
> The steps leading up into my garden have been looking rough and abit crumbly for a while and just now the top one collapsed when I stood on it sending me right down the steps! Managed to get a lovely collection of scratches and a monster bruise on my leg. Not to mention the state of my face (I smacked a concrete flower bed with my jaw on the way down and my neck hit the corner of it first and scraped right down it).
> I didnt even land gracefully as I came to rest halfway, head down and trying to work out how to untangle myself without falling the rest of the way and braining myself on the floor!:Hilarious


 Ouch! Hope you havent done any serious damage. Do you think you should checked over?

@Siskin. That's an awkward situation . I've heard that lots of Covid pups are being handed over to rescues and advertised on Gumtree so perhaps keep an eye out ? , Sorry I missed this But why did you sell your motor home.?


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> That is awful, I cant imagine how bad someone must feel to want to do something so final (and brutal, it must be a horrible way to go). My brother also does gardening work for the council...thankfully so far he has only ever found nice things.
> 
> Feeling really stupid right now as I just fell over.:Shy
> The steps leading up into my garden have been looking rough and abit crumbly for a while and just now the top one collapsed when I stood on it sending me right down the steps! Managed to get a lovely collection of scratches and a monster bruise on my leg. Not to mention the state of my face (I smacked a concrete flower bed with my jaw on the way down and my neck hit the corner of it first and scraped right down it).
> I didnt even land gracefully as I came to rest halfway, head down and trying to work out how to untangle myself without falling the rest of the way and braining myself on the floor!:Hilarious


someone must be really desperate to do that.
Hope you aren't too seriously injured, it easily happens. I painted my roof on my out house in the summer and OH held the ladders, I wouldn't have felt safe doing it if he wasn't there. I had visions of me falling off and setting my neck! You may ask why he didn't do it. Well he's quite overweight and I thought it safer if I did it.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Ouch! Hope you havent done any serious damage. Do you think you should checked over?
> 
> @Siskin. That's an awkward situation . I've heard that lots of Covid pups are being handed over to rescues and advertised on Gumtree so perhaps keep an eye out ? , Sorry I missed this But why did you sell your motor home.?


I can't manage to get in it at the moment and I'm not really sure I could cope too well in it as it's pretty cramped. It's been sat on the driveway for the last two years almost and it was looking as if it would sit there for quite a bit longer, so we made the decision. We still have our static of course.


----------



## catz4m8z

Lurcherlad said:


> There is a community drive going on atm I believe on the subject (caught a snippet on tv) and the slogan was given … "suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem" which will, hopefully, encourage people to seek help before they are so full of despair they feel there is only one answer.


Sometimes that quote is true but TBH sometimes people have issues that might be insurmountable to them, esp if they are dealing with loss or mental health issues... It reminds me of a local news article recently about a homeless man a few years ago who killed himself because he faced the choice of homelessness or losing his cat and 2 dogs. The article was about the change in council policy this invoked meaning that someone in temp housing could refuse permanent accomodation that didnt allow pets and not face any repercussions. Sadly too late for the poor guy though.



margy said:


> someone must be really desperate to do that.
> Hope you aren't too seriously injured, it easily happens. I painted my roof on my out house in the summer and OH held the ladders, I wouldn't have felt safe doing it if he wasn't there. I had visions of me falling off and setting my neck! You may ask why he didn't do it. Well he's quite overweight and I thought it safer if I did it.


TBH Im actually shocked I didnt injure myself worse! Just lots of bruises and grazes everywhere. Thankfully this happened in winter so I was wearing a giant thick Oodie and big Ugg boot slippers so most of my body was extremely well padded!LOL:Hilarious
(ironically I had almost fallen off a ladder that morning too!:Wacky There was a massive house spider on the ceiling above my bed and after much consideration I couldnt leave it so I gather a piece of card and a mixing bowl, I didnt trust Id catch it with just a glass!:Shy, then climbed my step ladder and caught it. Then I came down the step ladder not realiesing that my jumper was the other side of the ladder.
I reached a point where I was stuck and me and the spider just stood there, probably both thinking the same thing!)

Honestly Im just a human dodgem car and go through life rebounding off of things on a regular basis!


----------



## Lurcherlad

catz4m8z said:


> Sometimes that quote is true but TBH sometimes people have issues that might be insurmountable to them, esp if they are dealing with loss or mental health issues... It reminds me of a local news article recently about a homeless man a few years ago who killed himself because he faced the choice of homelessness or losing his cat and 2 dogs. The article was about the change in council policy this invoked meaning that someone in temp housing could refuse permanent accomodation that didnt allow pets and not face any repercussions. Sadly too late for the poor guy though.
> 
> TBH Im actually shocked I didnt injure myself worse! Just lots of bruises and grazes everywhere. Thankfully this happened in winter so I was wearing a giant thick Oodie and big Ugg boot slippers so most of my body was extremely well padded!LOL:Hilarious
> (ironically I had almost fallen off a ladder that morning too!:Wacky There was a massive house spider on the ceiling above my bed and after much consideration I couldnt leave it so I gather a piece of card and a mixing bowl, I didnt trust Id catch it with just a glass!:Shy, then climbed my step ladder and caught it. Then I came down the step ladder not realiesing that my jumper was the other side of the ladder.
> I reached a point where I was stuck and me and the spider just stood there, probably both thinking the same thing!)
> 
> Honestly Im just a human dodgem car and go through life rebounding off of things on a regular basis!


Oh I appreciate it's a very complicated situation, of course… shame that man was not given the help he needed to keep his animals close… that's what the drive is about, I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @kimthecat I'm so sorry to read this. Just awful.


----------



## Beth78

A spot of art therapy.






















I find drawing and colouring these patterns/layers very relaxing.


----------



## kimthecat

I do the crayoning books and Dot to dot books to relax.


----------



## kimthecat

The John Lewis advert about the little boy trashing the place has been pulled. Theres a funny clip of the ad where at the end its an ad for Durex. :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S

kimthecat said:


> The John Lewis advert about the little boy trashing the place has been pulled. Theres a funny clip of the ad where at the end its an ad for Durex. :Hilarious


I was not sure about that ad since it aired, but the end clip, although I never saw it seems reasonable in that instance.


----------



## Arny

kimthecat said:


> The John Lewis advert about the little boy trashing the place has been pulled. Theres a funny clip of the ad where at the end its an ad for Durex. :Hilarious


I thought it was the best one yet! Great song to go with it.
Although it didn't really work on me as I was so engrossed in the ad I didn't realise what it was for till it started being discussed on tv.
I hope it wasn't because of the complaints of the boy wearing a dress


----------



## Siskin

Arny said:


> I thought it was the best one yet! Great song to go with it.
> Although it didn't really work on me as I was so engrossed in the ad I didn't realise what it was for till it started being discussed on tv.
> I hope it wasn't because of the complaints of the boy wearing a dress


All I could think of was the mess he was making and who was going to clear it up


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> All I could think of was the mess he was making and who was going to clear it up


Apparently it was for their home insurance which wouldn't have covered the damage he'd caused.
I thought it was their Christmas advert once I realised it was John Lewis :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Just how besotted with your dog can you be? Took Dan for a much needed grooming session yesterday, passed him over to the groomer, and waved bye, be good, see you soon, turned round to go and see a couple waiting behind me laughing! So embarrassed, I hadn't even realised I was being "odd".


----------



## lullabydream

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just how besotted with your dog can you be? Took Dan for a much needed grooming session yesterday, passed him over to the groomer, and waved bye, be good, see you soon, turned round to go and see a couple waiting behind me laughing! So embarrassed, I hadn't even realised I was being "odd".


I think you are normal...the others were oddbods!


----------



## kimthecat

Arny said:


> I hope it wasn't because of the complaints of the boy wearing a dress


No , it was the way the boy was behaving and the fact the mum just ignored it etc. Back in the day , you get a clip round the lughole for that . It doesnt send a good message to kids , that you can do what you like and get a way with it. But the woke brigade used the fact the boy was wearing a dress and come out with the usual blah blah , transphobia etc at those that complained.


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> I think you are normal...the others were oddbods!


Exactly! When i go out the door , I say to my dogs , be good , mummy will be back soon.

I used to call out to my cat when she was in the garden . Kim , are you out there ?, do you want your dinner? :Hilarious


----------



## DanWalkersmum

lullabydream said:


> I think you are normal...the others were oddbods!





kimthecat said:


> Exactly! When i go out the door , I say to my dogs , be good , mummy will be back soon.
> 
> I used to call out to my cat when she was in the garden . Kim , are you out there ?, do you want your dinner? :Hilarious


Thank you I just knew I had kindred spirits on this forum :Kiss


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Exactly! When i go out the door , I say to my dogs , be good , mummy will be back soon.
> 
> I used to call out to my cat when she was in the garden . Kim , are you out there ?, do you want your dinner? :Hilarious


Isn't that why pets are so good for us and our mental health? 

Jack certainly kept me sane over the last 9 years …. he was good company and a great listener!


----------



## margy

Speaking of John Lewis we bought an electric hob from there in Feb. OH has just come in and informed me it has a crack in it. He does most of the cooking but is adamant he didn't do it. It looks like something has dropped on it. Well I know it wasn't me! Now I've had to order a new one just wish I'd paid extra for accidental damage but didn't think at the time I'd need it!


----------



## Ellierose1

heyy, how are you all?


----------



## rona

Set off from my new house at 6.15am this morning. 100yds to get off road and then just track, woods and fields for the next 2.5 hours. 

Bumped into no one until I met up with OH and dog in a local wood


----------



## catz4m8z

kimthecat said:


> No , it was the way the boy was behaving and the fact the mum just ignored it etc.


Thats what I figured too. It had def 'you've been Tangoed' vibes when it came to encouraging kids to act like little s***s!! LOL:Hilarious



kimthecat said:


> When i go out the door , I say to my dogs , be good , mummy will be back soon.
> 
> I used to call out to my cat when she was in the garden . Kim , are you out there ?, do you want your dinner? :Hilarious


yup, Ive never left for work without telling my lot to be good and I'll see them in the morning.
Although its not great when you are doing it in public. I hear other dog owners going 'leave!' 'come!', etc and Im there 'leave that!what do want an old bone for?? It will make you poorly!!' :Shy

Also can I just say that happiness is not only putting on a brand new cosy fuzzy twosie but finding a surprise pair of bed socks that you didnt realiese were included!!
It doesnt take much to make me happy!


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Also can I just say that happiness is not only putting on a brand new cosy fuzzy twosie but finding a surprise pair of bed socks that you didnt realiese were included!!
It doesnt take much to make me happy![/QUOTE]


----------



## DanWalkersmum

nice!


----------



## kimthecat

Im worried about the Queen and her "bad back" . Prince charles looked like he was nearly crying laying the wreath. Unusual for him.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Im worried about the Queen and her "bad back" . Prince charles looked like he was nearly crying laying the wreath. Unusual for him.


Was she not there today?


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Im worried about the Queen and her "bad back" . Prince charles looked like he was nearly crying laying the wreath. Unusual for him.


Not something she'd miss unless she was pretty bad.

I don' t think we are getting the full story


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Was she not there today?


No , she is resting at Windsor. . 



rona said:


> I don' t think we are getting the full story


 I dont think we are.


----------



## MollySmith

DanWalkersmum said:


> Also can I just say that happiness is not only putting on a brand new cosy fuzzy twosie but finding a surprise pair of bed socks that you didnt realiese were included!!
> It doesnt take much to make me happy!


[/QUOTE]

oh I love a suprise bed sock find. I have a similar appreciation of matching gloves.


----------



## kimthecat

Poor Libby had a fit earlier, she doesnt usually get them in the early hours . She is restless and wont settle so have been cuddling her in bed. I really need some zzzz s so will get back into bed now with her and hope she sleeps .


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Poor Libby had a fit earlier, she doesnt usually get them in the early hours . She is restless and wont settle so have been cuddling her in bed. I really need some zzzz s so will get back into bed now with her and hope she sleeps .


Oh dear, not good


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> Oh dear, not good


S he seems to be ok now. Shes had her breakfast . Shes had fits before . She gets then a few times a year. There not much I can do .


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> S he seems to be ok now. Shes had her breakfast . Shes had fits before . She gets then a few times a year. There not much I can do .


Worrying for you and not nice for her, nonetheless

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> Im worried about the Queen and her "bad back" . Prince charles looked like he was nearly crying laying the wreath. Unusual for him.


I really felt for him, was he thinking of his Dad or worried about his Mom

Just wondering what the palace aren't telling us.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Worrying for you and not nice for her, nonetheless
> 
> Hope she feels better soon.


Thx , she's ok now but Im really tired


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I really felt for him, was he thinking of his Dad or worried about his Mom
> 
> Just wondering what the palace aren't telling us.


 . I suppose in a way , although she is a public figure she deserves the right to privacy about illnesses etc


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> . I suppose in a way , although she is a public figure she deserves the right to privacy about illnesses etc


True... but is does make you wonder if there is more too than a bad back.


----------



## SbanR

Happy Paws2 said:


> True... but is does make you wonder if there is more too than a bad back.


Terry Wogan used the excuse of a bad back, if you remember


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> True... but is does make you wonder if there is more too than a bad back.


 i must admit to being worried. She's the one thing that has been constant in our country. She's always there.


----------



## lullabydream

kimthecat said:


> i must admit to being worried. She's the one thing that has been constant in our country. She's always there.


Mmmm my son works on a website. He's already been informed by work if something happens to the Queen then he's working, whatever day that might be over Christmas. Am guessing lots of people are concerned how she really is


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> i must admit to being worried. She's the one thing that has been constant in our country. She's always there.


She is isn't she.

I feel for Charles I'm the same age as him, I'd hate to think at his age what his feeling with the responsibility that could suddenly fall on his shoulders.


----------



## kimthecat

lullabydream said:


> Mmmm my son works on a website. He's already been informed by work if something happens to the Queen then he's working, whatever day that might be over Christmas. Am guessing lots of people are concerned how she really is


 given her age and the stress her family has caused her , I wouldnt be surprised if she was ill. She deserves better than that,


----------



## rona

Saw a livestock truck full of sheep going past my new house today.................an hour later it came back empty


A load of Romney marsh sheep coming to their winter keep


----------



## Happy Paws2

kimthecat said:


> given her age and the stress her family has caused her , I wouldnt be surprised if she was ill. She deserves better than that,


I'm surprised she's never had a breakdown with everything has happen and with Harry and Meghan that really must have hurt her.


----------



## kimthecat

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm surprised she's never had a breakdown with everything has happen and with Harry and Meghan that really must have hurt her.


Stiff upper lip ! I appreciate they wanted to move away to another country , thats their choice but appearing on Oprah was stabbing her in the back . I dont know how Harry could have done that to his Gran.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Stiff upper lip ! I appreciate they wanted to move away to another country , thats their choice but appearing Oprah was stabbing in the back . I dont know how Harry could have done that to his Gran.


Neither do I, awful thing to do.
I thought it was brilliant when H and M got married, no idea her mum was black, just though M had a great sun tan. My reaction was how wonderful it must have been for mixed race children to learn this as it must have given them such a boost to know they could do and be anything.


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Neither do I, awful thing to do.
> I thought it was brilliant when H and M got married, no idea her mum was black, just though M had a great sun tan. My reaction was how wonderful it must have been for mixed race children to learn this as it must have given them such a boost to know they could do and be anything.


I was overjoyed when they got married . i thought she was great in Suits. I can understand how difficult it must have been to adapt to that life style and then have a baby but Im not sure I believe all she says . She recently had to apologise to a court for saying she never gave instructions to an Aide to pass on information to the author of an unofficial biography . ( or something like that ) but she had. The court case is to do with her suing the DM.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> I was overjoyed when they got married . i thought she was great in Suits. I can understand how difficult it must have been to adapt to that life style and then have a baby but Im not sure I believe all she says . She recently had to apologise to a court for saying she never gave instructions to an Aide to pass on information to the author of an unofficial biography . ( or something like that ) but she had. The court case is to do with her suing the DM.


I've been reading this too, seems she can be a bit economical with the truth.


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Saw a livestock truck full of sheep going past my new house today.................an hour later it came back empty
> 
> A load of Romney marsh sheep coming to their winter keep


Phew!


----------



## HarlequinCat

Let's not forget what Prince Andrew is putting her through too. Must be hard not really knowing what her son has been up to, but wanting to believe whatever he is saying because he is her family


----------



## kimthecat

HarlequinCat said:


> Let's not forget what Prince Andrew is putting her through too. Must be hard not really knowing what her son has been up to, but wanting to believe whatever he is saying because he is her family


Its been dragging on and on , delays due to his lawyers advice I assume, that cant be good for her.


----------



## kimthecat

That woman Maxwell, her trial started on Monday . It didn't come up on the news.


----------



## margy

I posted a few weeks ago about my 8 month old ceramic hob being cracked, I was going to order another hob but after going on the neff website saw they can repair the glass as it was just on the corner not effecting the rings. A lovely older man has just come to fit it and said no charge!! He’s putting it down as the glass being substandard under their 2yr warranty. What a relief I wasn't wanting to fork out a few hundred pounds with Christmas coming up.


----------



## SbanR

Mary Poppins on BBC
It's not yet Christmas:Hilarious


----------



## lullabydream

SbanR said:


> Mary Poppins on BBC
> It's not yet Christmas:Hilarious


I am probably the only one whose not sad they missed it!


----------



## Siskin

I might be having my operation tomorrow.
Phone call from hospital to say unless there are emergency admissions overnight then I will have it. Should only be in overnight according to the nurse and will be able to go home so long as I’m ok and mobile. They will phone me tomorrow morning between 8-9 am to let me know one way or the other


----------



## Lurcherlad

Keeping everything crossed for you @Siskin … hope it all goes well


----------



## margy

Siskin said:


> I might be having my operation tomorrow.
> Phone call from hospital to say unless there are emergency admissions overnight then I will have it. Should only be in overnight according to the nurse and will be able to go home so long as I'm ok and mobile. They will phone me tomorrow morning between 8-9 am to let me know one way or the other


Good luck for tomorrow. Best wishes


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> I might be having my operation tomorrow.
> Phone call from hospital to say unless there are emergency admissions overnight then I will have it. Should only be in overnight according to the nurse and will be able to go home so long as I'm ok and mobile. They will phone me tomorrow morning between 8-9 am to let me know one way or the other


Hope you get that phone call. Good luck!


----------



## kimthecat

@Siskin Hope you get the call and all goes well.


----------



## rona

Fingers crossed that you get in and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I might be having my operation tomorrow.
> Phone call from hospital to say unless there are emergency admissions overnight then I will have it. Should only be in overnight according to the nurse and will be able to go home so long as I'm ok and mobile. They will phone me tomorrow morning between 8-9 am to let me know one way or the other[/QUOTE
> 
> Thinking of you and fingers crossed for you tomorrow, X


----------



## Siskin

Sadly it a no for today

But…….

they are going to try and get me in on Thursdays list

Was someone not keeping their fingers crossed?


----------



## margy

That's disappointing. Fingers definitely crossed for Thursday!


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> Sadly it a no for today
> 
> But…….
> 
> they are going to try and get me in on Thursdays list
> 
> Was someone not keeping their fingers crossed?


Oh b*****! 
Definitely crossing fingers and toes for Thursday!


----------



## rona

Oh what a blow


----------



## Siskin

There was a chance they could have got me in this afternoon, so I couldn’t have anything to eat or drink until about 2pm when she phoned to say there just wasn’t enough time for me. Hopefully Thursday will be the day.

We normally have the food shop delivered Tuesday mornings, I had managed to change it to a click and collect this afternoon which I thought would be ok. OH has just come back from getting it and said how awful the roundabout was where the Tesco’s turning is and he’s very thankful not to have to do that regularly. It’s not the best of roundabout as it has five lanes joining it three of which are faster moving traffic who want to not stop if they can help it. Very easy to get bullied into getting stuck coming out of Tesco’s. I can see traffic lights being introduced for busy times before much longer. There are plans to have a huge housing estate to the south west of Cirencester which will make it even worse despite all the claims by the builders that there will be lots of buses etc etc so that people won’t use cars (oh look, flying pigs)
Anyway, just in case I don't get in on Thursday and have to wait until next Tuesday I’ve moved the delivery to Wednesday next week.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> There was a chance they could have got me in this afternoon, so I couldn't have anything to eat or drink until about 2pm when she phoned to say there just wasn't enough time for me. Hopefully Thursday will be the day.


Hoping you have got in today!


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Hoping you have got in today!


No. Just had a phone call to say they can't get me in today. Apparently lots of people are falling and breaking their hips.
The lady said that they are trying very hard to get me, but it won't be this week now


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> No. Just had a phone call to say they can't get me in today. Apparently lots of people are falling and breaking their hips.
> The lady said that they are trying very hard to get me, but it won't be this week now


Oh dear...............any idea how much it is privately?


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> No. Just had a phone call to say they can't get me in today. Apparently lots of people are falling and breaking their hips.
> The lady said that they are trying very hard to get me, but it won't be this week now


 sorry to hear this.


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Oh dear...............any idea how much it is privately?


No idea. Getting close to finding out though.


----------



## Arny

Siskin said:


> No. Just had a phone call to say they can't get me in today. Apparently lots of people are falling and breaking their hips.
> The lady said that they are trying very hard to get me, but it won't be this week now


How frustrating! 
I hope its not much longer.


----------



## lullabydream

Super sad for you here @Siskin...

Just hoping it's this side of Christmas for you


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Super sad for you here @Siskin...
> 
> Just hoping it's this side of Christmas for you


Oh my word, me too


----------



## margy

So sorry to hear this. Years ago a lady I worked with paid privately for a hip replacement because she couldn't stand the pain anymore. The wait on the nhs at the time was 3 years.


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> No. Just had a phone call to say they can't get me in today. Apparently lots of people are falling and breaking their hips.
> The lady said that they are trying very hard to get me, but it won't be this week now


Very sorry to read this. Hope you get in asap.


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> So sorry to hear this. Years ago a lady I worked with paid privately for a hip replacement because she couldn't stand the pain anymore. The wait on the nhs at the time was 3 years.


I got my right knee done privately six years ago because the waiting list was so long that the surgeon couldn't put me on it. I would had to go on a waiting list to get on to the official waiting list.
OH didn't even bother enquiring about his knee replacement in August given how things were with the nhs and Covid, just went private straight away. He figured he needed to be fit to look after Isla and me and didn't want to wait.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Got a new flexi lead from middle of Lidl £8.99. Looked online and the same one was £15.79, Wilko was £16 so I got a bargain!. Decided to try it out on a trip to Clumber. It was a lovely bright, dry autumn day, mid week, perfect for a walk around the lake. Really enjoy this time of year there, not really busy and apart from a little spaniel that was running round us in circles at one point, well behaved dogs and new lead worked perfectly, Dan was enjoying the sniffs, no squirrels but loads of molehills. We even had a picnic, well a sandwich and coffee.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Feeling very cosy, snuggled in bed chilling 

Feel very guilty that my garden birds will all be waiting for their breakfast (much needed with this awful weather front) so I must get my dressing gown on and go outside in the freezing cold to feed them.


----------



## rona

Lurcherlad said:


> Feeling very cosy, snuggled in bed chilling
> 
> Feel very guilty that my garden birds will all be waiting for their breakfast (much needed with this awful weather front) so I must get my dressing gown on and go outside in the freezing cold to feed them.


Surely they have full feeders?

My pond was frozen this morning


----------



## Lyracollie

Got some snow here this morning after all that wind!
It's pretty, though I'm currently freezing.


----------



## rona

Lyracollie said:


> Got some snow here this morning after all that wind!
> It's pretty, though I'm currently freezing.


I've got no heating on. A bit nippy in my new home but not the damp feeling of my last.

Dogs coat is growing quite thick


----------



## Siskin

Isla’s shedding hers daft dog.
The cotoneaster opposite the house had been smothered in berries until today. Redwings found it earlier this week then Arwen took the rest which are now on the road. Amazing to see so many redwings at close quarters


----------



## SbanR

@rona you never posted a photo of your friend
Do you still go back to your old house?


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> New Isla's shedding hers daft dog.


I expect you've got your place quite warm as you aren't able to be active at the moment?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> I expect you've got your place quite warm as you aren't able to be active at the moment?


Fairly warm although I'm not one for cranking up the heat too much as I don't like being too warm. Far rather wear warmer clothes and drape a cuddly blanket over my knees. It's my feet that get cold, so long as they are warm then the rest of me is. Have got the wood burner on at the moment which gives a nice background warmth and the heating comes on for about an hour twice a day.


----------



## Siskin

Redwing wondering where all the berries have gone


----------



## Lurcherlad

rona said:


> Surely they have full feeders?
> 
> My pond was frozen this morning


There are a number of different feeders that are filled freshly each morning, but they clean them out every day.

The only one that isn't is the one I have in a protective cage for the little birds … they aren't so greedy! 

I don't like leaving food out over night because of rats.


----------



## rona

SbanR said:


> @rona you never posted a photo of your friend
> Do you still go back to your old house?


Sorry. Missed this

The friend who died in March or my black friend?

I haven't been back yet, OH is back there quite a bit and the Crows come down to see him.
I sent him over with a couple of eggs as a treat for them the other day.

He's sure that the neighbour is feeding them 

I'm popping over there Tuesday, so may see her then


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Sadly it a no for today
> 
> But…….
> 
> they are going to try and get me in on Thursdays list
> 
> Was someone not keeping their fingers crossed?


Any news?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Any news?


No
Nearly got in yesterday. Was on the operation list, but no beds available. Will be waiting tomorrow morning again


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> No
> Nearly got in yesterday. Was on the operation list, but no beds available. Will be waiting tomorrow morning again


Oh dear. I wonder how many times they can bump you?


----------



## SbanR

rona said:


> Sorry. Missed this
> 
> The friend who died in March or my black friend?
> 
> I haven't been back yet, OH is back there quite a bit and the Crows come down to see him.
> I sent him over with a couple of eggs as a treat for them the other day.
> 
> He's sure that the neighbour is feeding them
> 
> I'm popping over there Tuesday, so may see her then


Your feathered friend


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Oh dear. I wonder how many times they can bump you?


Well it's a bump again. Lots of cases came in overnight who require urgent surgery, so it's back to trying for Tuesday next week.
Apparently I do have a fixed date for the 20th where, allegedly, I will come in for the op, but they will try to get me in before this

It's beginning to get to me a bit now.


----------



## rona

Would have been better had they not dangled the carrot eh?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Would have been better had they not dangled the carrot eh?


I know what you mean. On the other hand me and the lady I speak to each time are getting friendly.
I hope they can get me in before the 20th as I would rather not be in so close to Christmas


----------



## willa

I had an unexpected visit to the Eye Hospital a&e today . 
Was out shopping and something blew into my eye. The pain was unreal . Tried eyedrops with no help. Went to Specsavers who took 1 look & sent me to the eye hospital.

They got tiny piece of grit out , it was minuscule. Yet the pain, blurry vision & red eye was unbearable .
Sent home with antibiotic eye drops. My worst nightmare I hate all things to do with eyes


----------



## Lurcherlad

Sounds painful @willa 

Glad you got it sorted … can't take a risk with your eyes.

Hope the meds help


----------



## willa

I look a picture, skin around my eye is still orange from the drops they used
I blew my nose earlier and fluorescent yellow mucus came out of my nose sorry if tmi.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @willa thank goodness for a quick referral. Never can be too careful with your sight.


----------



## kimthecat

Really annoyed ! Today a woman blocked my off street parking. It happens all the time because of the school, There was a traffic warden standing near the school doing nothing so I called him over and I said this car's been blocking my drive for 15 minutes, He said you have to ring a number at the council ???

The woman came back , got in and drove off while he was there and he said nothing . 

WTF  The problem is that they take so long to send someone that the offender has long gone.


----------



## Lurcherlad

kimthecat said:


> Really annoyed ! Today a woman blocked my off street parking. It happens all the time because of the school, There was a traffic warden standing near the school doing nothing so I called him over and I said this car's been blocking my drive for 15 minutes, He said you have to ring a number at the council ???
> 
> The woman came back , got in and drove off while he was there and he said nothing .
> 
> WTF  The problem is that they take so long to send someone that the offender has long gone.


Very annoying … not sure the council would do anything … not in a hurry that's for sure. Nor the Police as I understand it.

Maybe block your own drive with your car so nobody can actually park there? At least that way you can drive off if you need to.


----------



## kimthecat

Lurcherlad said:


> Very annoying … not sure the council would do anything … not in a hurry that's for sure. Nor the Police as I understand it.
> 
> Maybe block your own drive with your car so nobody can actually park there? At least that way you can drive off if you need to.


Im putting out cones again. That seems to work.


----------



## golfchick

Managed to crash on my mountain bike on Friday on some black ice on a rock dodging the more obvious visible ice. Ended up walking the rest of the descent as it hurt too much to hold my bars. Follwed the 111 obvious advice to go for an xray and I'VE BROKEN MY DISTAL RADIUS (stupid capslock) and its my dominant right hand so can now barely function! Feeling pretty glum as my cycling is what keeps me in check and now can only use indoors turbo trainer. Phone appointment yesterday said appointment in few weeks to swap to a splint and its come through as Dec 20th, I just hope thats the swap rather than just a check up as that sounds pretty early. Main concern is getting full strength back so long term cycling isnt affected.


----------



## Siskin

Well I'm in hospital which is a start. It's not 100% that I will have the op but it's looking good so far. So long as no major traumas come in then it's on

Sorry to hear about your accident @golfchick i hope you're not in too much pain


----------



## golfchick

oo great news, now you're there its pretty promising huh! I struggle with my circulation as it is so trying to combat numbness seeing as i cant move it and supposed to keep it raised.


----------



## Lurcherlad

golfchick said:


> Managed to crash on my mountain bike on Friday on some black ice on a rock dodging the more obvious visible ice. Ended up walking the rest of the descent as it hurt too much to hold my bars. Follwed the 111 obvious advice to go for an xray and I'VE BROKEN MY DISTAL RADIUS (stupid capslock) and its my dominant right hand so can now barely function! Feeling pretty glum as my cycling is what keeps me in check and now can only use indoors turbo trainer. Phone appointment yesterday said appointment in few weeks to swap to a splint and its come through as Dec 20th, I just hope thats the swap rather than just a check up as that sounds pretty early. Main concern is getting full strength back so long term cycling isnt affected.


Ouch!

Hope you're not too sore and heal fast.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fingers and toes crossed for you today @Siskin


----------



## Siskin

They’ve allowed me to get changed out of clothes, not able to give me a time for the op yet. I’m hoping they don’t chuck me out at the last minute.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## lullabydream

Fingers crossed for you @Siskin


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> They've allowed me to get changed out of clothes, not able to give me a time for the op yet. I'm hoping they don't chuck me out at the last minute.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Siskin

Well things haven’t gone to plan. I was told I would be going down to theatre in 20 minutes, but I was puzzled the anaesthetist hadn’t come to see me. Then the surgeon came in to tell me that the op wouldn’t happen today. It sounds as if he had an argument with someone over this. What he has done though is to insist I stay in and he will do the op on Thursday as I will be on his list then. If I go home then it’s back to square one and waiting for phone calls, whereas if I’m here something will have to be done.
He’s also decided to replace the rod going down the femur with a bigger longer one


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Well things haven't gone to plan. I was told I would be going down to theatre in 20 minutes, but I was puzzled the anaesthetist hadn't come to see me. Then the surgeon came in to tell me that the op wouldn't happen today. It sounds as if he had an argument with someone over this. What he has done though is to insist I stay in and he will do the op on Thursday as I will be on his list then. If I go home then it's back to square one and waiting for phone calls, whereas if I'm here something will have to be done.
> He's also decided to replace the rod going down the femur with a bigger longer one


Oh what a disappointment  but at least someone is fighting your corner!


----------



## kimthecat

Really sorry to hear this . Siskin. You deserve better than this. Will you be staying ?


----------



## kimthecat

"Prince Harry .
highlighted how certain job resignations can have a positive impact on mental health in a new interview. The Duke of Sussex spoke for the first time about his job as chief impact officer at BetterUp, a coaching and mental health firm launched eight years ago in California. Among the topics he discussed, Harry touched upon job resignations and burnout. 
The Duke said these issues were brought to the forefront of people's minds by Covid but "have been brewing for quite some time".
Harry believes we are in the midst of a "mental health awakening", with people "finally paying attention" to how important mental fitness in the workplace is.
"In fact, it is a sign that with self-awareness comes the need for change.
"Many people around the world have been stuck in jobs that didn't bring them joy, and now they're putting their mental health and happiness first.
"This is something to be celebrated."

If only we could all resign our jobs where we were unhappy ! It helps to have inherited money from Mummy and Granny. <sigh>


----------



## Dave S

It's got to be true as it's in the Daily Mail but I believe we have a ready made replacement for Dame Cressida Dick, she of the Metropolitan Police who has a history of big failures.

Say hello to "Dirty Harriet" who, if it is reported correctly will sort out all crime anywhere, anytime and anyway.

_Wigan's new police chief vows to take the fight to town's 'hardcore baddies' | Daily Mail Online_

If that's the case, bring it on babe! Lets get some decent policing done and get back to a law and order society where people have respect for the police and police work for the people.


----------



## Siskin

kimthecat said:


> Really sorry to hear this . Siskin. You deserve better than this. Will you be staying ?


Oh yes definitely despite the uncomfy bed I'm in now


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin said:


> Oh yes definitely despite the uncomfy bed I'm in now


Hope you manage to get some sleep .

@golfchick Ouch ! hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> Oh yes definitely despite the uncomfy bed I'm in now


Ask for a different mattress.


----------



## Siskin

Lurcherlad said:


> Ask for a different mattress.


It's not so much the mattress more that the bottom of the bed doesn't rise up like the head does. I usually find it more comfortable to sleep with the bed raised at the leg end


----------



## SbanR

Siskin said:


> It's not so much the mattress more that the bottom of the bed doesn't rise up like the head does. I usually find it more comfortable to sleep with the bed raised at the leg end


Switch yourself round?


----------



## Siskin

SbanR said:


> Switch yourself round?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lyracollie

Kinda silly but I've had a tooth that I've been self conscious about for years because it has a slight grey mark on it (I had a root canal for it when I was younger and it's just been that way ever since), I'm anxious about dentists so I avoided going for as long as possible and eventually thought an hour or so of discomfort is an easy trade off for having a more confident smile.

So I go there, get a filling replaced and turns out the dentist can't do anything about the tooth anyway, I'm kinda bummed out but glad I faced my fears and went while also disappointed I'm stuck with the ugly tooth. 

So today I bought a home whitening kit on a whim, the mark is instantly gone after one use and I feel like an idiot for not trying that in the first place all those years ago.


----------



## margy

kimthecat said:


> "Prince Harry .
> highlighted how certain job resignations can have a positive impact on mental health in a new interview. The Duke of Sussex spoke for the first time about his job as chief impact officer at BetterUp, a coaching and mental health firm launched eight years ago in California. Among the topics he discussed, Harry touched upon job resignations and burnout.
> The Duke said these issues were brought to the forefront of people's minds by Covid but "have been brewing for quite some time".
> Harry believes we are in the midst of a "mental health awakening", with people "finally paying attention" to how important mental fitness in the workplace is.
> "In fact, it is a sign that with self-awareness comes the need for change.
> "Many people around the world have been stuck in jobs that didn't bring them joy, and now they're putting their mental health and happiness first.
> "This is something to be celebrated."
> 
> If only we could all resign our jobs where we were unhappy ! It helps to have inherited money from Mummy and Granny. <sigh>


I can't remember who it was but a guest on the One Show said find a job you love and you won't work a day in your life. Not everyone can be that lucky. For most it's just a job they have to do to eat, pay bills etc, not something Prince Harry has to worry about. I used to love my job so much that when I had a holiday I couldn't wait to go back, but times change and now I can't wait for retirement. It's not the actual job as a carer that I dislike. It's the driving and distances I have to travel that as I get older bother me. Roll on 2025 when I'm 66 and can retire.


----------



## rona

I felt as if I was in a time warp yesterday. Thrown back to the 1970s by a man treating me like the silly little woman at home.

Now, while I can vaguely except it from anyone over 60, a 40 year old estate agent does not come under that category.

The idiot even cuddled me out of the blue. Not only being sexist, but risking giving me Covid too


----------



## Lurcherlad

Siskin said:


> It's not so much the mattress more that the bottom of the bed doesn't rise up like the head does. I usually find it more comfortable to sleep with the bed raised at the leg end


Ask for a new bed … there must be others.

Given your situation, lying comfortably is important.


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Oh yes definitely despite the uncomfy bed I'm in now


Still no joy?

I expected you to be posting all day because of boredom. Have you someone nice to chat to?


----------



## Siskin

rona said:


> Still no joy?
> 
> I expected you to be posting all day because of boredom. Have you someone nice to chat to?


Apparently I'm a golden patient tomorrow, which means allegedly that I'm a priority for the op. I've spoken to the anaesthetist, need more bloods taken, so it does look as if it will go ahead. Re the 'golden' thing, I suspect my very cross consultant has had a hand in this.

As to boredom, it's amazing what can be overheard behind the curtains screening the beds, it's been fascinating. I did ask why I appear to be in a ward with men and was told the little 4 bed ward is for trauma patients only and it's mainly men who spend their time falling off bikes or getting injured doing some form of exercise. Listening to another conversation I think this ward is a fairly new thing probably to funnel through minor trauma patients who have been waiting for ages.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> I can't wait for retirement. It's not the actual job as a carer that I dislike. It's the driving and distances I have to travel that as I get older bother me. Roll on 2025 when I'm 66 and can retire.


I know the feeling! Frankly Im taking early retirement even if it means eating beans on toast until my state pension kicks in!!
Been nursing for about 25 yrs and can honestly say Ive absolutely hated it ever since I started my training! The same as you its not the actual caring I dislike....I really enjoy helping people and 'fixing' their problems as much as I can but all the paperwork, audits, digital online new fangled faff? *sigh* Not to mention the fact I am a socially maladjusted hermit who loathes any kind of responsibility which makes me deeply unsuited for this job!!LOL:Hilarious



Siskin said:


> Apparently I'm a golden patient tomorrow, which means allegedly that I'm a priority for the op. .


Hope your op goes well. In my hospital being a 'golden patient' always meant that we had plans to kick you out ASAP!

Also the consequences of working nightshifts and not sleeping between them??
Walking home I saw a garland in somebodies window and thought 'hmmmmm....thats strange. why do they have a garland up that says 'OH OH OH'.

:Bored

:Banghead
:Shy
:Bag

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## rona

Siskin said:


> Apparently I'm a golden patient tomorrow, which means allegedly that I'm a priority for the op. I've spoken to the anaesthetist, need more bloods taken, so it does look as if it will go ahead. Re the 'golden' thing, I suspect my very cross consultant has had a hand in this.
> .


Good luck. I hope it goes ahead today


----------



## rona

margy said:


> I can't remember who it was but a guest on the One Show said find a job you love and you won't work a day in your life. Not everyone can be that lucky. For most it's just a job they have to do to eat, pay bills etc, not something Prince Harry has to worry about. I used to love my job so much that when I had a holiday I couldn't wait to go back, but times change and now I can't wait for retirement. It's not the actual job as a carer that I dislike. It's the driving and distances I have to travel that as I get older bother me. Roll on 2025 when I'm 66 and can retire.


Could you not semi retire or move into some other form of caring role? There are 1000s out there, but I don't understand the pay structure or logistics of say, moving to care in care home?


----------



## margy

rona said:


> Could you not semi retire or move into some other form of caring role? There are 1000s out there, but I don't understand the pay structure or logistics of say, moving to care in care home?


I have considered working less hours but now OH isn't working I can't. I'm lucky that I work in the public sector so am well paid compared to working in a care home etc. 
I'll keep going for as long as I can and come on here to have a moan every now and again


----------



## golfchick

I wonder how @Siskin has got on today and whether shes recovering well


----------



## Siskin

golfchick said:


> I wonder how @Siskin has got on today and whether shes recovering well


I've had the op, took five hours in the end as there were some issues and lost quite a bit of blood. Blood pressure plummeted and it's taken quite a lot to get it back to my normal. I felt so ill yesterday, could barely function, but it's all over now and everything else went to plant, new bigger rod in femur firmly nailed in place and infection taken out. Still in recovery where I have looked after really well. Should be going to a ward today, but the hospital is full to the brim.
Thank heavens it's over


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I've had the op, took five hours in the end as there were some issues and lost quite a bit of blood. Blood pressure plummeted and it's taken quite a lot to get it back to my normal. I felt so ill yesterday, could barely function, but it's all over now and everything else went to plant, new bigger rod in femur firmly nailed in place and infection taken out. Still in recovery where I have looked after really well. Should be going to a ward today, but the hospital is full to the brim.
> Thank heavens it's over


Heck that was a big op. glad it's over and your starting to feel better, hope it's not long before your well enough to go home. Hugs and X's


----------



## golfchick

Wahoo good to hear you're recovering well, now lets get you out of the hospital and away from the dreaded C!


----------



## rona

So pleased for you. Hoping recovery goes well and it's a very happy Xmas in your household this year 

OH, and a very active 2022


----------



## lullabydream

Fantastic news you have had the op!

Shame you felt so poorly afterwards, glad you feel better now.

Hope OH didn't get too worried yesterday


----------



## Siskin

lullabydream said:


> Fantastic news you have had the op!
> 
> Shame you felt so poorly afterwards, glad you feel better now.
> 
> Hope OH didn't get too worried yesterday


I don't think it helped when I left a voicemail yesterday sounding dreadful. I've just phoned him and I think he was very relieved to here me sounding more normal


----------



## SbanR

Glad to hear you've had the op, even if it took 5 hours and you lost all that blood
Wishing you a speedy and uneventful recovery


----------



## Magyarmum

Siskin said:


> I've had the op, took five hours in the end as there were some issues and lost quite a bit of blood. Blood pressure plummeted and it's taken quite a lot to get it back to my normal. I felt so ill yesterday, could barely function, but it's all over now and everything else went to plant, new bigger rod in femur firmly nailed in place and infection taken out. Still in recovery where I have looked after really well. Should be going to a ward today, but the hospital is full to the brim.
> Thank heavens it's over


So pleased to hear it's over!

You can now enjoy Christmas, knowing you're on the road to recovery and hopefully by the time spring arrives you'll be back to normal again.


----------



## Boxer123

Sending healing vibes @Siskin from boxer HQ.


----------



## DanWalkersmum

Get well soon Siskin. xx


----------



## margy

Hope you have a swift recovery onwards and upwards now x


----------



## Siskin

margy said:


> Hope you have a swift recovery onwards and upwards now x


I really hope this is it and it all heals properly, not sure I could go through yesterday again. Discovered that the consultant really loves chocolate so we will get some posh choccies for him


----------



## kimthecat

Glad you had the op at last and you are on the mend.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Glad the op’s been done … sounds like a bit of an ordeal though 

Sending lots of positive, healing vibes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness @Siskin I hope you heal quickly and are home very soon.


----------



## rona

I feel my friends arms wrapped around me


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> I feel my friends arms wrapped around me


Thats a lovely thought. Do you dream about him. ? I dream about people and my pets who have passed. I dreamt about my mum last night and my little Dibby dog the other night . I think they visit us in our dreams.


----------



## rona

kimthecat said:


> Thats a lovely thought. Do you dream about him. ? I dream about people and my pets who have passed. I dreamt about my mum last night and my little Dibby dog the other night . I think they visit us in our dreams.


I don't dream, or if I do, I don't remember them.
I think it would upset me to dream of them all. Do you like seeing them in your dreams?

I don't think of him in spiritual way, I'm not that way inclined. It just seems that all practical things, even the unknowns beforehand, have been looked after by his legacy to me. He has managed to make my later life an easier and happier place to live.

When I lost him, I thought that there was no one left to "look out for me" if I got into any difficulties.
You know, like when your parents die, you know whatever, they will be there. That's how he made me feel.......well his legacy is still doing that 

Hard to explain....I just still feel loved and cared for....his arms around me, protecting me


----------



## kimthecat

rona said:


> I don't dream, or if I do, I don't remember them.
> I think it would upset me to dream of them all. Do you like seeing them in your dreams?
> 
> I don't think of him in spiritual way, I'm not that way inclined. It just seems that all practical things, even the unknowns beforehand, have been looked after by his legacy to me. He has managed to make my later life an easier and happier place to live.
> 
> When I lost him, I thought that there was no one left to "look out for me" if I got into any difficulties.
> You know, like when your parents die, you know whatever, they will be there. That's how he made me feel.......well his legacy is still doing that
> 
> Hard to explain....I just still feel loved and cared for....his arms around me, protecting me


I tend to remember my dreams as I wake up a lot in the night . I like seeing them, Ive got past the stage where I used to say I thought you were dead. My mum's been dead 35 years and my dad 28. They're just part of the dream , I like sleeping and dreaming , I'm much younger and healthy and can hear.


----------



## Lyracollie

kimthecat said:


> I tend to remember my dreams as I wake up a lot in the night . I like seeing them, Ive got past the stage where I used to say I thought you were dead. My mum's been dead 35 years and my dad 28. They're just part of the dream , I like sleeping and dreaming , I'm much younger and healthy and can hear.


I was wondering if this was just a me thing, my dad passed a few months ago and every dream I've had of him has been us sitting around the kitchen table in my childhood home (used to do it a lot when he was alive, he'd sit and tell me stories about his childhood usually and I'd nod along and pretend I hadn't heard them all a hundred times before ) and it always ends with me asking how he's here when he's dead.

I'm not a spiritual person so for me it feels more like coming to terms with it, those memories I have of him are the only ones I can appreciate now as things got rocky between us towards the end. Still wish I could have one last conversation with him the way we used to, without it turning into an argument. Guess I've always got our dream chats.


----------



## kimthecat

Lyracollie said:


> I
> I'm not a spiritual person so for me it feels more like coming to terms with it, those memories I have of him are the only ones I can appreciate now as things got rocky between us towards the end. Still wish I could have one last conversation with him the way we used to, without it turning into an argument. Guess I've always got our dream chats.


Your grief is still raw .

I wish I could have a last chat too. I would tell my mum and dad , I'm sorry for the arguments we had over the years and I love you. You know , even if you argued , your Dad loved you.


----------



## margy

Last night I was working in an unfamiliar area, I pulled up at my client's house had a quick drink of water, then went to my boot to get my ppe. Closed the boot and felt for my keys to lock the car. No keys in my pocket, I opened the boot thinking I may have put them down in there, nothing. Got my torch and searched the front floor down the side's of the seats, even the back seats and around and under the car still no sign. Now I was panicking and late, so I took a chance and left it to go into the client's house. When I came back out I got my torch again and forced myself to stay calm while I systematically went over the car. I really thought I was going mad! How could they just vanish? I did the front again then shone the torch down the back of the front seat when something shiny caught my eye and there stuck in the seat belt buckle hanging just above the seat were my keys! I must have put them on my lap while reaching for my drink I released the seat belt and it scooped up my keys on it's way. I've never been so relieved.Phew.


----------



## catz4m8z

margy said:


> I've never been so relieved.Phew.


Lucky you spotted them, I bet you would of kicked yourself if you hadnt!

Just celebrated being off work til after christmas with that traditional british festive treat....cheesy nachos!:Woot (what?...the nachos were christmas tree shaped!:Smug)


----------



## margy

catz4m8z said:


> Lucky you spotted them, I bet you would of kicked yourself if you hadnt!
> 
> Just celebrated being off work til after christmas with that traditional british festive treat....cheesy nachos!:Woot (what?...the nachos were christmas tree shaped!:Smug)


I would have been stranded if I hadn't as was 17 miles from home.


----------



## Dave S

Just seen a new piece of technology being advertised. Unfortunately youth of today would be completely clueless how to use it.
It is "green" friendly as it does not require mains or battery operation, no wiring, no screen, no software, no paper jams, and it's compact and light weight.

Results for 3225955 (giftdiscoveries.co.uk)

Seems a bargain but unfortunately snowflakes who get tired of lifting a pen to write something may be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I've got one of those in the loft...


----------



## rona

Prince Andrew must be quaking in his boot this morning, after Maxwell was found guilty


----------



## Dave S

rona said:


> Prince Andrew must be quaking in his boot this morning, after Maxwell was found guilty


Hope so, and he also seems to be clutching at straws trying to get his case thrown out on any kind of technicality. 
Personally I think he should man up and face his accuser and perhaps the truth may come out, the real truth not his version.


----------



## Dave S

Thought the generous side of me (which is a bit rare) could help out Prince Andrew in his hour of need. After all it is Christmas and all that.

So in the light of GMax being found guilty and awaiting sentence thought I might get him some of these but I am unsure of his size.

https://www.ageukincontinence.co.uk...able-incontinence-products/adult-nappies.html

nappies.html


----------



## Lurcherlad

OH and I took a drive to Southend for fish & chips, followed by coffee and hot donuts!


----------



## Nikki Bals

I am praying for a great 2022 to come for everyone here including their pets. God bless!


----------



## Dave S

Once again my name has been missed off the new years honours list. 

I feel I deserve at least an MBE.
So frustrating. 

I suppose I would stand a better chance if I hit a tennis ball around, had lovely legs, started a fake war or told the nation to get jabbed so wish me luck for next year.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Dave S said:


> Once again my name has been missed off the new years honours list.
> 
> I feel I deserve at least an MBE.


WHY do you?


----------



## Dave S

WHY do you?


----------



## JANICE199

Lurcherlad said:


> OH and I took a drive to Southend for fish & chips, followed by coffee and hot donuts!
> 
> View attachment 482019
> 
> 
> View attachment 482022


*Oh stop it!  I LOVE them, so yummy and sickly at the same time.*


----------



## Lurcherlad

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh stop it!  I LOVE them, so yummy and sickly at the same time.*


It was £1 each or 6 for £5… so we ordered 6, planning to take 2 home for our son.

Needless to say …. we scoffed the lot in seconds and he got none!!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lurcherlad said:


> It was £1 each or 6 for £5… so we ordered 6, planning to take 2 home for our son.
> 
> *Needless to say …. we scoffed the lot in seconds and he got none*!!!!




£1 each that's expensive


----------



## Lurcherlad

Happy Paws2 said:


> £1 each that's expensive


I agree, it was but as a special treat we pushed the boat out! 

They were soooo yummy!


----------



## Magyarmum

Lurcherlad said:


> I agree, it was but as a special treat we pushed the boat out!
> 
> They were soooo yummy!


They're making my mouth water!

Donuts are really popular in Hungary.

Earlier this year we had some that were slightly more elaborate than the ones you normally buy in the supermarket Now you've reminded me I might go there for coffee the next time I go to the city. too cold to sit outside but no problem because it's dog friendly so we'll be able to sit inside.


----------



## Lurcherlad

They look extra special @Magyarmum


----------



## Dave S

Should we not be posting in a new "2022 Random chat" thread?


----------

